# [RI] Indonesia | road infrastructure • infrastruktur jalan



## paradyto

What happened with Indonesian Highways & Autobahns? 
Just want to know?

:cheers: 

Posted by *Ilham_rj*

*Jakarta Outer-Ring Road*










by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*CIPULARANg*










by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ekamera/

*PERTAMINA gas station admirer ,,, gotta see this *

_1_









_2_









_3_









by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ifran-nurdin/


----------



## paradyto

*Semarang, Central Java*

by Bozhart

One of Semarang's highway from Krapyak toll to Jatingaleh.


----------



## BauIng

Source :
*The National Committee for the Acceleration of Infrastructure Provision (KKPPI Indonesia).*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Public and Private Provision :*




*for Private Investor :*


----------



## BauIng

*for Private Financier*


----------



## BauIng

by *indistad*

*Jakarta - Merak Toll Road*


----------



## BauIng

*Cikampek - Purwakarta - Padalarang (Cipularang) Toll Road*


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta - Cikampek Rest Area*


----------



## x-type

wow, this gas station is designed fantastic!!


----------



## BauIng

Yes, it is.


----------



## Republica

Anyone got a pic of the bridge that was blown up by the gas explosion in Gempol (i think its Gempol).?


----------



## BauIng

Yes it is Gempol. The toll road (Porong - Gempol) was closed.

About the bridge, I've never heard about it.


----------



## dhlennon

BauIng said:


> *Jakarta - Cikampek Rest Area*


Starbucks get everywhere uke:


----------



## BauIng

I think it's OK.


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road* 

by *encon*


----------



## BauIng

by *indistad*

*Cipularang Toll Road*


----------



## MARINHO

Wow...they look like European highways


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

by *Blue_Sky*


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Very nice!


----------



## BauIng

Thx.


----------



## BauIng

*Cipularang Toll Road*

by Blue_Sky


----------



## BauIng

*Tomang Interchange (Interchange of Jakarta Inner Ring Road and Jakarta - Merak Toll Road)*


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

by ilham_rj


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta - Bogor - Ciawi (Jagorawi) Toll Road*






*Sentul Village Access*


----------



## BauIng

*Jagorawi Toll Road*

by ilham_rj


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Outer Ring Road (JORR)*

by ilham_rj


----------



## BauIng

Some old pics

by *Paradyto*


*Jakarta -Merak Interchange*











*Cawang Interchange*











*Toll Road Resting Area (gas station, cafes, prayer room etc)*











*Jagorawi Toll Road (before they added another line)*











*Tomang Interchange*


----------



## BauIng

*Cipularang Toll Road*

by ilham_rj


----------



## paradyto

Thanx BauIng for share


----------



## BauIng

No problem.


----------



## BauIng

*Padalarang - Cileunyi Toll Road*


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## Nexis

interesting pictures!!


----------



## BauIng

Thx.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Good to see some Indonesian stuff now. Pics are quite rare. How come the Jakarta inner ring road pics almost have no traffic? One might think such a large city always has a lot of traffic.


----------



## BauIng

Have u seen post no. 16, 19 & 24 ??

I'll try to post other pics.


----------



## rilham2new

Chriszwolle said:


> Good to see some Indonesian stuff now. Pics are quite rare. How come the Jakarta inner ring road pics almost have no traffic? One might think such a large city always has a lot of traffic.



It is because the pics was taken on 1st January ,,, where many of us were overslept the night before for new year's eve celebration.

When I took that pics, I was on my way to catch up my early morning fly all the way to the airport


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

by r*ilham2new*


----------



## lpioe

Nice and interesting pics.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

And to keep ontopic; Indonesia used to be very important for the Netherlands


----------



## BauIng

Thanks, dude.


----------



## BauIng

*Jagorawi Toll Road*

by *encon*


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Great pics kay:


----------



## BauIng

Yes, they are. 


*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

by *encon*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Semarang Toll Road*

by *bozhart*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta - Cikampek Rest Area*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## khalek

very good highways... they look very smooth... nice pictures!


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta - Cikampek Toll Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Outer Ring Road*

by *rilham2new*












*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

by *paradyto*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This sign looks good. Though aren't there road numbers in use in Indonesia?


----------



## BauIng

Do you mean like A4, A6, A8 etc. in Germany ??


----------



## BauIng

khalek said:


> very good highways... they look very smooth... nice pictures!


Thx.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BauIng said:


> Do you mean like A4, A6, A8 etc. in Germany ??


Yep, or some other prefix.


----------



## BauIng

IMO we should, but sadly we don't have it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The lack of a proper road numbering is imo one of the biggest flaws a road system can have. They are much easier to remember than a road name that exists out of 3 words and 10 syllables. Chinese expressways also have no road number if i remember correctly.


----------



## BauIng

Yes, You're right.

Currently we still have less Highways & IMO we will and should have these numbers as soon as they have built those highways that we need.


----------



## BauIng

*Cipularang Toll Road*

by *bozhart*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng




----------



## Verso

Great scenery!  Is there any map of Indonesian motorways?


----------



## BauIng

Check out on the 1st page. 
You may find it.


----------



## Verso

You're right, there _is_ one.  Are all toll roads motorways?


----------



## BauIng

AFAIK yes.


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta - Serpong Toll Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The quality of these toll roads looks quite good. Is that because that they are toll roads, or are all Indonesian major roads of good quality?


----------



## BauIng

IMO because they are all Toll Roads.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Interesting highways.

Specially the traffic directionality.


----------



## BauIng

Thx.


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Outer Ring Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## BauIng

*Prof. Dr. Ir. Sedyatmo Toll Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## rilham2new

Nice  ...


----------



## BauIng

Those are yours.


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Ehhh, iya ya ... Lupa


----------



## BauIng

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lajur = Lane?


----------



## BauIng

You learn fast. kay:


----------



## Jero

..


----------



## Verso

Big highways in Jakarta. :cheers:


----------



## FM 2258

Those toll roads look nice. I could see myself driving on them. It's the streets that would give me trouble since I'd have to get used to driving on the left and making turns.


----------



## rilham2new

Chriszwolle said:


> Lajur = Lane?


Exactly  ...


----------



## BauIng

*Gas Stations & Rest Area*

by *paradyto*


----------



## BauIng

*Palimanan - Kanci Toll Road*

by *bozhart*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## Comfortably Numb

Great highways -- similar to the pics I've seen of Australian highways!


----------



## BauIng

Thx.


----------



## BauIng

*Jagorawi Toll Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

[


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng




----------



## rilham2new

Nice collection kay: THanx for sharing


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Nice road marking and signage kay: I wish we had those in the USA


----------



## BauIng

rilham2new said:


> Nice collection kay: THanx for sharing


Yes, very nice collection. 



Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Nice road marking and signage kay: I wish we had those in the USA


Thanks.
IMO those are also nice in the USA. kay:


----------



## BauIng

*Jagorawi Toll Road*











*Jakarta Outer Ring Road*


----------



## paradyto

*Soetta - Jakarta*


----------



## paradyto

*Jakarta*














































from the paradyto


----------



## paradyto

*Jakarta*


----------



## paradyto

*Jakarta - Bandung (West Java Capital)*




































































































from the paradyto


----------



## BauIng

Cool !! kay:


----------



## paradyto

thanx


----------



## rilham2new

Nice 

Nge-tes signature baru untuk pertama kali di thread highway ... kali aja diliat ma orang belanda


----------



## paradyto

hmmm nice signature he he he...


----------



## =NaNdA=

Jakarta Highway


----------



## BauIng

*Purbaleunyi Toll Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## binhai

Are there any motorways outside of Java, like in Bali?


----------



## BauIng

There are several Toll Roads in Sumatra.
But in Bali AFAIK not yet.


----------



## binhai

Thanks 

Any pics of Sumatra motorways already in this thread?


----------



## =NaNdA=

let me add some pics

by *djodie* @ Medan Highways, North Sumatra


----------



## BauIng

*Purbaleunyi Toll Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Cipularang Highway*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## BauIng

*Purbaleunyi Toll Road*

by *rilham2new*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng




----------



## rilham2new

Nice pic


----------



## rilham2new

*Belmera Highway - MEdan , North Sumatra*


----------



## rilham2new

BauIng dah gak pernah mampir ke sini lagi, ya ???


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*New Tollways Jakarta - Tangerang*

_papan proyek_









1









2









3


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Tangerang - Merak Highways*










_Setelah itu ada EXIT RAMP Bitung_









1









2


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Tangerang - Merak Highways (2)*

*Exit Signboard to CIKUPA / Pasar Kemis*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta




----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta - Merak Highways*


----------



## Verso

^^ Are you sure they are new? Crash barriers aren't shiny.


----------



## Timon91

To maintain shiny crash barriers, Radi has to travel a lot. It's time to invent a ACBPS (Automatic Crash Barrier Polish System), also called a MTDWTROWHD. Up to you to figure out what that stands for


----------



## rilham2new

^^ The highway had been around since early 1990s ... (If I'm not mistaken tho ..)


----------



## rilham2new

This one is TRans-Sumatran Road Network ... It is not wide .. Since the traffic is quite low .... ANd the intercity destination is usually hundreds of kilometers.

There is no cellular phone signal/service around this road. Yet, this road plays strategic role in connecting cities and provinces in between.

*These are located on Riau Provinces, the least-densed populated area in SUmatra, where it only got 24 inhabitants by each kilometer square. While, most of the inhabitants living in the city / small town*

I was travelling to Siak Sri Indrapura, a small town which is about 128 km from the city where I start my journey (there is almost no cellphone service in between these two cities).

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## Verso

rilham2new said:


> This one is TRans-Sumatran Road Network ... It is not wide ..


Pretty wide road actually, if you ask me. And we think roads over there are crappy, heh. Got any more nice pics?


----------



## yudz83

The Map of East Kalimantan











This is jamming in the Bontang in Trans east Kalimantan, do you know where the Bontang is.. it is located in the Borneo Island, East part











Highway from Samarinda (Capital City of East Kalimantan) to Palaran Sport Complex and International Stadium











*
Balikpapan Coastal Road*


----------



## yudz83

The Map of Indonesia's Papua












This is trans Papua, the hub between jayapura and PNG (Papua the New Guinea side), the road is relatively good but after enter the PNG country the quality become decreased












If you want to feel driving at Jayapura road, Papua should check out this video :


----------



## yudz83

Ok, we back to Jakarta for a while..

*Cengkareng toll gate*













*Jakarta Outer Ring Road at night*











Oh my god, jam again, the number of the people that own the private car is increasing again and again, is the highway adding the best solution?











*The new Ciputat flyover, inner Jakarta Road*











Jam again...












Oh there is accident actually.. very dangerous,,












Beautiful.. i miss Jakarta












Jakarta Outer Ring Jam (still outer jakarta) everyone want to go to office, do business, education in the right time..











Heading to Mampang or Kuningan


----------



## yudz83

Jatiasih-Cikunir Toll Road












Bogor-Ciawi Interchange












Cawang Interchange












Toll Padaleunyi












Padaleunyi Interchange












*The map of highway and national road in East Java*












Toll Waru - Juanda (Surabaya, East Java highway)












Heading to Surabaya from Juanda International Airport












Waru - Juanda toll road












*Waru Interchange*






















Surabaya highway (toll)











Surabaya highway heading to Juanda (non-toll)












Jam in the Surabaya, everyone want ro go office, doing business, education in the right time..












Juanda toll gate












This is abandoned porong- waru highway... look.. lapindo dam around there


----------



## yudz83

Ok, lets go to Yogyakarta located in the Central part of Java, the well=known heritage and tourism city..

Thi road is connecting Yogyakarta and Sleman town












This is Yogyakarta city ring road










Yaaay... traditional bicycle,, through the Yogya ring road, may tourist especialy from Europe enjoying this kind of bike












The road heading to Yogyakarta from Salatiga












Heading to Surakarta or Ambarawa (Central Java) from Yogyakarta


----------



## yudz83

*If you want to feel driving in the Surabaya highway just check out this :
*


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Nice pics


----------



## tollfreak

indoboyzone said:


> is this you call a highway ?
> 
> *In sumatra island dont have highway, even ordinary road across city province many is damage.
> *
> why dont you post so many hole in the road that is the trademark of our indonesian road !
> 
> what you say is not the real in indonesia. In Indonesia even the ordinary road cant be make smooth, we can say almost 90% road in indonesia is have so many hole    .
> 
> so what are you and your friend proud in here ?


no highways in sumatra?come on get the facts right again..Belawan - Medan - Tanjung Morawa toll road is a highway in North Sumatera and was operated in 1986. Plus, a Medan Binjai toll road is also planned and a highway connection in Pekanbaru


----------



## tollfreak

Bypass Road between Surabaya-Mojokerto, East Java


Jungle_surf said:


>


----------



## tollfreak

Pasteur Toll Road in Bandung:


Green Love said:


>


----------



## tollfreak

Inner Ring Road:



paradyto said:


> April 22, 2009..


----------



## tollfreak

Proposed Design for Rest Area at Kanci-Pejagan Toll Road, which will be in operation in September 2009:


Ampelio said:


> P


Sort of similar to the oasis found in Illinois though


----------



## tollfreak

Jalan Prof. Ida Bagus Mantra Bypass, Bali 


















Joint project by Australia and Indonesia on building roads in Eastern Indonesia

All photos courtesy to detik.com


----------



## tollfreak

Jasa Marga unveils Cengkareng-Serpong tollroad plans

The Jakarta Post , Jakarta | Mon, 05/11/2009 9:23 PM | Jakarta

State toll road operator PT Jasa Marga announced Monday that it planned to build a new toll road linking Cengkareng to Kunciran and Serpong in Tangerang, Banten, and should complete the project by 2011.

Jasa Marga’s finance director, Reynaldi Hermansjah, said the company would partner with other private firms to build the 26.4 kilometer road, which would need a total investment of Rp 3.8 trillion (about US$360 million).

Of the total investment, Rp 1.9 trillion would be used to buy land, Rp 1 trillion to construct the Cengkarang to Kunciran tollway and another Rp 900 billion for the Kunciran-Serpong section.

Jasa Marga is currently working on a number of toll roads across Java including the Bogor Ring Road in West Java, the Semarang-Solo toll road in Central Java, Gempol-Pasuruan toll road in East Java, and the Surabaya-Mojokerto toll road in East Java. 

The company aims to finish all the toll roads by 2012. (naf)


----------



## pinkdoraemon

DJ_Archuleta said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6


Even the mountain looks the same as the one in the Philippine's South Luzon Expressway


----------



## niekovlm

paradyto said:


> from OKEZONE...


*Latuharhary Fly over nih... btw,thread suramadu ke mana ya?*hno:hno:


----------



## niekovlm

tollfreak said:


> Jalan Prof. Ida Bagus Mantra Bypass, Bali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint project by Australia and Indonesia on building roads in Eastern Indonesia
> 
> All photos courtesy to detik.com


*Mr.Djoko Kirmanto and Mr.Hermanto Dardak...*


----------



## tollfreak

niekovlm said:


> *Latuharhary Fly over nih... btw,thread suramadu ke mana ya?*hno:hno:


The Suramadu Thread is in Bridges Section not in Highways Section


----------



## tollfreak

*Indonesia to settle its Trans Asia road by 2014: Minister
*www.chinaview.cn 2009-07-02 11:24:29 Print

JAKARTA, July 2 (Xinhua) -- Part of Trans Asia road that passes through Indonesian territory will be completed by 2014, Indonesian Public Works Minister Joko Kirmanto said here.

"The trans-Sumatra and trans-Kalimantan roads will be connected by the end of this year. We will improve the road quality gradually each year. Hopefully by 2014 all of those roads will be complied with Trans Asia requirements," the Bisnis Indonesia Thursday quoted Joko as saying.

Speaking on the sidelines of a seminar discussing Indonesian roads that would be part of Trans Asia road held here on Wednesday, Joko said that Indonesia would contribute 7,000 kilometers of roads in the Asian grand road plan.

Those Indonesian roads are Trans Eastern Sumatra road (3,000 kilometers), Northern Java's coastline road (1,000 kilometers) and Trans Southern Kalimantan road (3,000 kilometers), he said.

The minister explained that the Trans Eastern Sumatra links the northernmost part of Sumatra to the southernmost part of the key island. Meanwhile the Northern Java's coastline road connects the westernmost to the easternmost tip of the key island.

The Trans Kalimantan road will be linked to the roads in the neighboring countries of Malaysia and Brunei Darussalam, he added.

*To ensure the connectivity of the roads between Indonesia and Malaysia, the two governments had agreed to construct a grand bridge over Malacca strait that links the roads in the two neighboring countries.
*
The Trans Asia road was initiated by the United Nations (UN) in1959, aimed at improving the economy in Asian country.

According to the agreement signed by Asian countries in November 18 2003, Trans Asia road would comprise of 55 road routes across 32 Asian countries.

The agreement says that the 13,177 kilometer-long Trans Asia road would start from Bali, Indonesia and to end in Khosravi, Iran.


----------



## maciej_sl

^^which would mean building bridges b/n Bali and Java, Java and Sumatra and Sumatra and Malacca in 5 years. This is not going to happen. 2014 is not realistic


----------



## iMiros

Indonesia is a very seismic area and the real courage is to build tunnels and bridges that connect the islands


----------



## maciej_sl

a little update

The Cikampek Toll Road (connecting Jakarta with Cikampek) has been undergoing some widening procedures. Going to Cikampek I think you can use now three lanes at least up to the junction with Bandung Toll Road (the part that used to be two lanes was widened, closer to Jakarta they already have four and three lanes in operation). Going to Jakarta on the same toll road, they were putting some final touches to the widening, I would not be surprised if by now it is already three lanes (again, closer to Jkt it is already three or four lanes).

On Bandung Toll Road, more or less from Cikampek Toll Road junction till Purwakarta, they are putting the surface layer of asphalt. Now the rides should not be so jerky.


----------



## gliazzurra

from indonesian forum:
latest addition to indonesian highway network, bogor ring road, linked to Jagorawi (Jakarta - Bogor - Ciawi) highway.. thanks to *rilham2new*



rilham2new said:


> *Jalan Tol Lingkar Luar Bogor*
> 
> *Arah KEDUNG HALANG - SENTUL BARAT*
> 
> 1 Perjalanan dimulai dari arah Jalan Sholeh Iskandar (SOLIS), Bogor ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 Gerbang Tol Sentul Barat dalam 500 meter !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 Bisa langsung masuk JAGORAWI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29


----------



## tollfreak

Finally dedicate lanes for electronic toll payment are implemented in Indonesian toll roads. As a start, one of the first toll plazas to get it is Taman Mini Utama (notorious for its long queue during rush hours), which is the terminus of the Jagorawi Toll Road and the start of the Jakarta Inner City Ring Road (Tol Dalam Kota) from the southeast :

Pics courtesy of rilham2new :



















Also some pics of the Inner city ring road heading into downtown Jakarta :


----------



## rilham2new

indoboyzone said:


> indonesia highway/expressway were started built in 1987, not in mid 1970
> 
> and for you to know, that the long of indonesia highway/expressway just 630 KM, many road you post in here are ordinary road not a highway.
> 
> so dont befooled other with your b***s**t information


Indonesia started built highway in 1970s ..... The first one to be operated was Jagorawi earlier section was opened for traffic in 1978.


----------



## rilham2new

indoboyzone said:


> is this you call a highway ?
> 
> In sumatra island dont have highway, even ordinary road across city province many is damage.
> 
> why dont you post so many hole in the road that is the trademark of our indonesian road !
> 
> what you say is not the real in indonesia. In Indonesia even the ordinary road cant be make smooth, we can say almost 90% road in indonesia is have so many hole    .
> 
> so what are you and your friend proud in here ?


I dont think you are even Indonesia ...

How you can conclude it is 90% ??? The fact?? News ??? Or you flawed experience ....

Sumatra already had highway (toll-highway) since 1986, operated in Medan ... linking Medan-Belawan-TanjungMorawa...

From my own experience, there are several holes ...But it is not that many as you were saying so-called 90% ....

By using Sumatran National Road from Pekanbaru to Palembang stretching around 800-900 km it only takes 14 hours ... The most thing which makes the time travelling longer was heavy traffic when you are entering the area where urban population is concentrated ... In example, for passing the city of Jambi, it needs almost an hour due to heavy traffic and too many intersection and junction. ANd still you can reach 100 km/h speed in that national road in certain section....

I am really sure, that even only less than 5 km which is pot-holed... compare to its length of 800-900 km ... It is usually the place which is really far from population concentration.


What to be proud is that we're having "smuggler" who impersonates as Indonesian to do just none other than badmouthing.


----------



## tollfreak

Jakarta Outer Ring Road Western Section 1 (Opened last week) 



fajarmuhasan said:


> kemarin saya melintas di JLB, report sbb:
> Arah masuk TOL dari kamal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pintu masuk tol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalam tol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keluar cengkareng:


----------



## irrational_pi

aksjiah said:


> I just realised that this thread exsists! =))
> 
> my question is why it is called Autobahnen instead of Toll Roads?
> 
> thanks alot. Looking forward to more updates =)


I don't know exactly, maybe it's because the autobahn is the most famous motorway (highway) in the world? probably?
I'm not sure... hahaha :lol:


----------



## Mimihitam

Jakarta Outer Ring Road W1




Wicak_15 said:


> *A. Ruas JORR W1
> *
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *B. Progress flyover Duri Kosambi*
> 
> 1. Sorry ya ketutupan bunga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## firmanhadi

JORR W1





Bintaro - Ulujami


----------



## paradyto




----------



## setiajie

Nampaknya sekarang pada pindah ke sini semua :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274673


----------



## irrational_pi

Ayo thread ini diramaikan lagi!
Krn thread ini bisa menjadi ajang buat orang LN utk mengetahui lbh banyak ttg Indonesia, khususnya infrastruktur highway 

And don't forget to use English!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Does anyone know the completion date of the Palimanan-Kanci Toll Road extension east of Cirebon? It's about 34 kilometers and visible in 2009 Google Earth imagery.


----------



## irrational_pi

^^ That is Kanci-Pejagan toll road or informally known as "Bakrie Toll Road" (the name of the investor).
It was inaugurated and opened officially by the president of the Republic of Indonesia, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY), on 26th January 2010 

Actually last Tuesday I drove over it westbound on my way from Surabaya to Bandung, but sadly I didn't take any pictures of it... hno:

But here are some photos from the Indonesian highway forum 



yudz83 said:


>





yudz83 said:


> Kanci Pejagan toll road





Widana89 said:


> *Tol Kanci Pejagan by Alonrider*


----------



## atmada

Newly opened: Semarang-Ungaran toll road.



gantengscool said:


> Dari Ungaran :
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> _______________
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> _______________
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 5.


----------



## atmada

Newly opened: Semarang-Ungaran toll road.



gantengscool said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> 12.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How new is that? I believe Semarang - Ungaran opened on July 11th.


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Consider new within less than 6 months ago


----------



## Blue_Sky

Some random highway in Jakarta


----------



## Blue_Sky

Another pictures


----------



## ananto hermawan

From Indonesia Highway, National & Provincial Road



rilham2new said:


> *Tol Lingkar Dalam (depan LIPI)
> Jakarta Selatan*
> 
> 
> Jalan Tol Lingkar Dalam Jakarta in front of Kartika Chandra - Jakarta Barat by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jalan Tol Lingkar Dalam Jakarta in front of Kartika Chandra - Jakarta Barat by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

From Indonesia Highway, National & Provincial Road



rahul medan said:


> *Jalan Tol Belmera (Sumut)
> *
> 
> IMG_2239 by rahul919, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2238 by rahul919, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2237 by rahul919, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2236 by rahul919, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2235 by rahul919, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

From Indonesia Highway, National & Provincial Road



rilham2new said:


> *Tol Serpong
> Tangerang Selatan, Banten*
> 
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Gerbang Tol Pondok Ranji
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Beberapa tahun yang lalu jalan tol ini cuman 2+2 lajur saja, kini sudah menjadi 3+3 lajur (sejak sekitar 1 tahun lebih yang lalu).
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Punya REST AREA juga di KM 7+200, walau sangat sederhana
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Menuju BSD City
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Ini Exit Ramp pertama ke BSD City untuk sektor-sektor yang lama
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Jalan Tolnya menjelang penghabisan/ujung
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Semua kendaraan bergerak ke Exit Ramp BSD City yang khusus terhubung ke Jalan Raya Serpong dan BSD City sektor-sektor terbaru
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tol Serpong by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

From Indonesia Highway, National & Provincial Road



rilham2new said:


> *Tol Jakarta-Tangerang
> *Tangerang, Banten
> *Jakarta Barat, DKI Jakarta*
> 
> Masuk dari Kunciran/Alam Sutera
> 
> Tol Jakarta-Tangerang by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 6 bulan yang lalu masih proses pengerjaan. Kini jalan tol yang duluuuuu sekali pernah 2+2 lajur, kemudian diupgrade jadi 3+3 lajur. Sejak tahun lalu, menjadi 4+4 lajur
> 
> Tol Jakarta-Tangerang by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tol Jakarta-Tangerang by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Yang sering lewat, pasti familiar dengan Gerbang Tol Karang Tengah ini. Gerbang tol ini semakin sering macet saja :nuts: , mungkin perlu ditingkatkan sampai minimal jadi seperti Gerbang Tol Gunung Putri di Jagorawi.
> 
> Tol Jakarta-Tangerang by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Lajur 4+4 yang sangat lapang (walau Bahu Jalan/Lajur Darurat menjadi semakin kecil dari sebelumnya)
> 
> Tol Jakarta-Tangerang by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Menjelang Persimpangan Susun Kembangan, akses ke Jalan Tol Lingkar Barat dan Jalan Tol Bandara (Prof. Dr. Ir Sedyatmo)
> 
> Tol Jakarta-Tangerang by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Bangunan-bangunan di kawasan CBD Puri Indah mulai terlihat "sangar"
> 
> Tol Jakarta-Tangerang by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> Nah, di sebelah kiri itu Ramp ke Jalan Tol Lingkar Barat. Setelah gambar di bawah ini tidak ada lagi gambar sampai ke Kebon Jeruk, apalagi Simpang SUsun Tomang. Anda pasti sudah bosan setengah mati melihatnya di thread ini.
> 
> Tol Jakarta-Tangerang by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr





rilham2new said:


> *Tol Lingkar Dalam Jakarta
> Tomang, Jakarta Barat*
> 
> 
> Tol Lingkar Dalam Jakarta - Tomang, Jakarta Barat by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tol Lingkar Dalam Jakarta - Tomang, Jakarta Barat by AnakMelayuRiau, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Picture Andre_theRising from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87182862#post87182862



Andre_theRising said:


> *JALAN TOL BELMERA Part V a*
> *Tanjung Mulia - Mabar/Kawasan Industri Medan
> *
> 
> Simpang GT Tanjung Mulia
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> antara Tanjung Mulia - Mabar
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Kawasan Industri Medan Tahap II terlihat dari tol
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Gerbang Tol Mabar
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Andre_theRising said:


> *JALAN TOL BELMERA Part IV b
> Mabar/Kawasan Industri Medan - Belawan
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Antrian 700m masuk Gerbang Tol Mabar dari arah Belawan
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Km. 8
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Km 6
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Pemandangan hijau di sisi Timur Jalan Tol Belmera
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Gerbang Tol Belawan
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Selepas Gerbang Tol (4,5 km menuju titik Km.0)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Km. 3
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Km. 2
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Sungai Deli
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Km. 1
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Kampung Belawan dari sisi tol
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Km.0 (fin  )
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CarltonHill

looks a lot like Philippine Highways, with difference that Indonesia drives on the other side like Thailand/Japan...


----------



## ananto hermawan

Jakarta. 


Picture by *Wicak_15*


Wicak_15 said:


> Ruas JORR W2 masih belum dibangun dari sisi Ulujami
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Surabaya. 


Picture by *sbyctzn*


sbyctzn said:


> Tol Surabaya Mojokerto


Picture by *B738*


B738 said:


> *TOL SURABAYA-GEMPOL*


----------



## rilham2new

*Tangerang - Merak HIGHWAY
Banten Province*



rilham2new said:


> IMG_0007fr by Mangiwau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0009fr by Mangiwau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0001fr by Mangiwau


----------



## rilham2new

*Makassar Seaport-Airport Highway
Makassar, South Sulawesi Province*




rilham2new said:


> IMG_9557fr by Mangiwau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9548fr by Mangiwau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9544fr by Mangiwau


----------



## rilham2new

*Prof. Dr. Ir. Sedyatmo Highway (Jakarta Airport Highway)
Banten Province*
*Now with extra elevated lanes




rilham2new said:


> Terdiri dari 2 jalur, JALUR BAWAH (Ground) dan JALUR ATAS (Elevated)
> Cengkareng by mangiwau


----------



## rilham2new

*Ngurah Rai Bypass
Badung, Bali Province*
*intersection with Ngurah Rai International Airport Access Road



rilham2new said:


> Bali by Mangiwau


----------



## rilham2new

*Jogja Ring Road
Yogyakarta Special Region*




rilham2new said:


> * Janti FLyover
> *Bagian dari Jaringan Jalan Nasional
> 
> Yogya Overpass by Mangiwau


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Jakarta*



readone02 said:


> W ada nih daerah jkt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itu jalan tol dalam kota yang lampu tenaga listriknya sudah diganti dengan lampu tenaga surya
> 
> Sorry make BB jadinya gambarnya jelek





readone02 said:


> Hlo lagi all, waktu kemaren w ke anyer, w lwt tol jakarta-tangerang-merak, dan udah beda banget
> 
> Nih foto-fotonya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perbandingan ama yang dulu:
> 
> Lampunya sudah dikurangi, dulu banyak
> Jumlah lajurnya sudah ditambahkan dari 2 menjadi 3





readone02 said:


> ohhh sipp
> 
> ada lagi yang brubah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persimpangannya sudah ditanami pohon





readone02 said:


> Ini dia macet parahnya Tol Tangerang-Merak di km 86+750 dimana semua kendaraan harus keluar di Cilegon Timur hanya karena mengantri merak


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Jakarta-Serpong*


readone02 said:


> Masuk dari Serpong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest area KM 7+200 menjelang exit ramp Bintaro sektor 7, 8 & 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pondok Ranji Toll Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanjut lagi!!!:lol:


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Jakarta*


readone02 said:


> Exit ramp Klender/Buaran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menjelang Simpang susun Cawang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpang Susun Cawang


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Jagorawi (Jakarta-Bogor-Ciawi)*


readone02 said:


> setelah melewati simpang susun cawang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melewati gerbang tol Cililitan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit Ramp yang mengarah ke Taman Mini Indonesia Indah/Kramat Jati/Pondok Gede/Bambu Apus





*Jakarta Outer Ringroad*


readone02 said:


> Masuk dari Gerbang Tol Dukuh 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chasing the sun!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit ramp yang mengarah ke Pasar Minggu, Universitas Indonesia, Margonda, Depok, Kebun Binatang Ragunan dsb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masih terus mengejar matahari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berkibarlah benderaku!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit ramp yang mengarah ke Cilandak KKO, Kebun Binatang Ragunan, Mampang Prapatan, Ampera dan kebetulan mengarah ke sekolah saya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbang tol Ampera 2


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Jakarta-Cikampek*


readone02 said:


> Abis lewat simpang susun Cikunir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit ramp Bekasi Barat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit ramp Bekasi Timur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest Area KM 19. Dimana restorannya enak2. Burger King, KFC, A&W, Starbucks Coffee, Pizza Hut. :tongue3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit ramp Tambun/Grand Wisata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit ramp Cibitung/Kawasan Industri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abis lewat Cibitung...





readone02 said:


> *Gerbang Tol Cikarang Utama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambil tiket abis itu langsung ngedrag disini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mari kita mulai drag racenya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest area KM 39
> 
> Abis itu makan sepanjang jalan, pas udah selese udah sampe Karawang Timur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drag racenya berakhir disini


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Cikampek-Jakarta*


*1.*


----------



## ananto hermawan

*2.*


----------



## ananto hermawan

*3.*


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Jakarta Toll Road*


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Jakarta - Soekarno Hatta Airport Toll Road*


----------



## ananto hermawan

Surabaya, East Java. Picture by *KangDjo*



KangDjo said:


> Nyumbang foto ya..
> 
> Dari tol Gresik - SBY





KangDjo said:


> Waru entrance..
> 
> Kalo sepi gini jadi enak kalo mau jalan..





KangDjo said:


>





KangDjo said:


> Dari kejauhan Surabaya barat akan keliatan semakin menjulang dlm bbrp tahun lagi.. Surabaya is rising..
> 
> Dari Waru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dari tol bbrp km sblm exit Darmo





KangDjo said:


> HR Muhammad


----------



## ananto hermawan

Bogor, West Java. Picture by *Dazon*


Dazon said:


> New Exit Toll Cileungsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pintu toll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Extension Pintu Toll Bogor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toll Dalkot:




Jakarta Outer RingRoad (JORR). Picture by *damarsinyo*


damarsinyo said:


> *JORR *(Tb.Simatupang)


----------



## ananto hermawan

Bogor Outer Ring Road (BORR). Picture by *Dazon*


Dazon said:


> BORR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jagorawi. Pintu toll bogor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jagorawi Iconic building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semen Tiga Roda Underpass - Gunung Putri:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Bali Toll Road*

The Bali Toll Road in Denpasar. It will open very soon.



Namewee said:


> *Yuk, Bersepeda dan Foto-foto di Tol Atas Laut Bali*
> 21/06/2013 14:23 WIB


----------



## bozenBDJ

Solo - Semarang Toll Road | Under Construction
Thread in the Indonesian section:  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873072

_Reposted from the Indonesian section _:



sembilanbelas said:


> *Jalan Tol Semarang Solo sesi II Ungaran Bawen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tribunnews.com/images/view/667171/jalan-tol-semarang-solo-sesi-ii-ungaran-bawen





bozenBDJ said:


> Kamis, 4 Juli 2013 | 10:45 WIB
> 
> DATA BISNIS: Progres Proyek Jalan Tol Semarang-Solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalan Tol Semarang-Solo (JIBI)
> 
> Digarap dengan nilai investasi Rp6,01 triliun, jalan tol Semarang-Solo menjanjikan keuntungan strategis bagi Provinsi Jawa Tengah.
> 
> Apalagi setelah kehadiran pelabuhan laut Tanjung Emas dan Bandara Ahmad Yani, jalan tol sepanjang 75,66 km tersebut akan semakin mendongkrak kegiatan perekonomian Jateng, terutama di Semarang.
> 
> Mulai diusahakan pada 2007, jalan tol Semarang-Solo dikelola oleh PT Trans Marga Jateng, yang merupakan anak perusahaan PT Jasa Marga Tbk berpatungan dengan BUMD Jateng, PT Sarana Pembangunan Jawa Tengah.
> 
> Pembangunan proyek yang merupakan bagian dari jaringan jalan tol trans-Jawa dan dicanangkan oleh pemerintah itu dibagi dalam dua tahap.
> 
> Pertama, terdiri dari dua seksi, yakni Seksi I Semarang-Ungaran (11,3 km) yang beroperasi akhir 2011 dan Seksi II Ungaran-Bawen (11,95 km) yang memasuki tahap penyelesaian akhir.
> 
> Sementara tahap kedua, terbagi dalam tiga seksi, yakni Seksi III Bawen-Salatiga sepanjang 17,04 km, Seksi IV Salatiga-Boyolali (22,85 km) dan Seksi V Boyolali-Solo (13,57 km) direncanakan tuntas pada akhir 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber >> http://www.bisnis-jabar.com/index.php/berita/data-bisnis-progres-proyek-jalan-tol-semarang-solo
Click to expand...


----------



## readone02

*Driving in Jakarta-Bogor-Ciawi toll road in the rainy weather at night, heading for Jakarta*


----------



## ilyas world

tanjung priok toll road



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## Losbp

*Nusa Dua - Tanjung Benoa Toll Road*
The sea link is now 100 percent completed:banana:, but the toll road is scheduled to be open for public on August.

Here some pics:



embassyofaudrey said:


> Gerbangnya Impressive banget, awalnya kirain biasa aja. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: mydestination.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: demotix.com
> 
> Open day Bali Toll Road


----------



## Losbp

Continue..



Losbp said:


> ^^^^Some another view I found in the net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ibnupurna.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jalanjalanyuk.com/jalan-jalan-ke-jalan-tol-di-atas-laut-bali/





Dazon said:


> kok aneh ya off/on ramp yang dibawah flyovernya...


_--- My 555th post ---_


----------



## kevo123

Airport Tollroad Jakarta


Kopassus said:


> During my MDC-CGK flight.
> The airport-tollroad


----------



## bozenBDJ

Solo - Semarang Toll Road | Under Construction
Thread in the Indonesian section:  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873072

_Reposted from the Indonesian section _:



kuliproyek said:


> ^^^^..numpang apdet persiapan jalur mudik alternatif....:banana::banana:
> 
> Paket IV Kontraktor PT.PP
> 
> Sabtu 27 Juli 2013





kuliproyek said:


>





kuliproyek said:


>





kuliproyek said:


>





kuliproyek said:


>





kuliproyek said:


> ^^^^ Paket V Kontraktor PT.Adhi Karya


----------



## bozenBDJ

Solo - Semarang Toll Road | Under Construction
Ungaran - Bawen segment (partially) completed
Thread in the Indonesian section:  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873072

_Reposted from the Indonesian section / part 1_:



dochan said:


> *Semlohay* (Semarang-Solo Haywey)
> 
> Hasil dari mudik kemaren, beberapa ruas tol yg saya foto termasuk tol eksisting Semarang-Ungaran. Berhubung banyak, jadi saya bagi dalam 8 bagian, 1 bagian terdiri dari 5 gambar (total 40 gambar, jadi siap2 aja hehe)
> 
> Masuk dari arah barat..





dochan said:


> aMasih tol Semarang..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbang tol Tembalang, kayanya baru ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deket pertigaan


----------



## bozenBDJ

Solo - Semarang Toll Road | Under Construction
Ungaran - Bawen segment (partially) completed
Thread in the Indonesian section:  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873072

_Reposted from the Indonesian section / part 2_:



dochan said:


> Ke arah tol Ungaran..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulai ijo-ijonya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbang Tol Banyumanik, simpel, modern. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Udah mulai banyak jembatan





dochan said:


> Pemandangannya mirip Cipularang.. Panoramic bgt jalan tol seksi Ungaran ini..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jembatan lagi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keluar Ungaran mbelok kiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulai deh tol baru Bawen :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masih dibeton, dan fresh :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Solo - Semarang Toll Road | Under Construction
Ungaran - Bawen segment (partially) completed
Thread in the Indonesian section:  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873072

_Reposted from the Indonesian section / part 3:

_


dochan said:


> Tebing sebelah kiri belom dibeton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beton di mana2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ijo lagi...





dochan said:


> belah tebing lagi, dan kebanyakan belum dibeton..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yang ini udah mulai dibeton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ijo lagi, pemandangan dari sini keren banget, bisa liat kelak kelok jalan dari ketinggian..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalannya baru sebelah yang dibikin. Oh iya untuk sementara. Pintu tol Bawen ini baru bisa dilalui satu arah. Untuk yang satu ini berhubung pas arus mudik, jadi yang dibuka dari arah Semarang ke Bawen, arus sebaliknya ditutup. Pas arus balik, dari arah Semarang ditutup, dari Bawen dibuka.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Solo - Semarang Toll Road | Under Construction
Ungaran - Bawen segment (partially) completed
Thread in the Indonesian section:  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873072

_Reposted from the Indonesian section / part 4_:



dochan said:


> Dari sini, mulai jalanannya zigzag, kadang lajur kanan udah bisa dilalui, yang kiri belom, kadang sebaliknya. Makanya cuma diberlakukan satu arah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jembatan lagi... kalo diliat2 jembatan terpanjang kalo ga salah 470m. Bener ga om pekerja proyek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbang tol Bawennya belom jadi





dochan said:


> Abis gerbang tol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambung ke Ambarawa Ring Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama di ring road ini gilaaaak keren banget, ada hamparan sawah, gunung, ndeso banget, tapi keren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salah satu jembatan melintas rel KA di ring road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menjelang sore, hampir sampai tempat tujuan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, jika dibandingkan rute ke Bawen pake jalur Ungaran, jelas jauh lebih cepat. Dari sekitaran Srondol, cuma butuh waktu 30 menit untuk bisa sampe ke Bawen. Bayangin kalo pake jalan normal bisa sampe 2 jam atau lebih, belom lagi stress macetnya. Puassss deh pake jalan tol ini, terutama panoramanya, bikin mata segerrrr dan lagi gratis hehe :cheers:


----------



## readone02

*Jakarta Inner Ringroad, Full Loop Counter-Clockwise Direction*


----------



## bozenBDJ

Finally! A [proposed] new highway in _my _province! :banana::banana:

To have 2x3 lanes of traffic | Banjarmasin <> Cempaka <> Martapura



tuanhirang said:


> *DED JALAN BEBAS HAMBATAN (TOL) BANJARMASIN - MARTAPURA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber : Dinas Pekerjaan Umum Kalimantan Selatan


(feels excited!)


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Nusa Dua - Ngurah Rai - Benoa Toll Road, BALI*



JezzJazz27 said:


> Numpang gambar yaw,
> 
> DSC_1309 oleh TheyJezzJazz, di Flickr
> 
> DSC_1323 oleh TheyJezzJazz, di Flickr
> 
> DSC_1299 oleh TheyJezzJazz, di Flickr
> 
> DSC_1281 oleh TheyJezzJazz, di Flickr
> 
> DSC_1280 oleh TheyJezzJazz, di Flickr
> 
> DSC_1278 oleh TheyJezzJazz, di Flickr
> 
> DSC_1303 oleh TheyJezzJazz, di Flickr
> 
> DSC_1298 oleh TheyJezzJazz, di Flickr
> 
> Suksma


_credit photos by JezzJazz27_




Widana89 said:


> _Source_


_credit photos by Widana89_




inBaliTimur said:


> Monggo, pada hari H-1 dan hari H seharusnya tol buka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sama papannya, tapi gue simpen di Wikimedia Commons
> 
> Roadsign indonesia tollways [CC-BY-SA-3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Sabung.hamster (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


_credit photos by inBaliTimur_




XtremeRampage said:


> *Foto : Gerbang Tol Ngurah Rai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbang Tol Ngurah Rai, Jalan Tol Benoa-Ngurah Rai-Nusa Dua Bali, sudah siap dioperasikan tinggal menunggu peresmian yang akan segera dilaksanakan. Jalan tol ini diharapkan menjadi solusi pengurai kepadatan laul lintas yang kerap terjadi diwilayah Ngurah Rai menuju kawasan Nusa Dua Bali. Selain itu Jalan Tol atau Jembatan Tol Bali ini juga akan menjadi ikon baru pulau dewata. (Foto Anang)


_credit photos by XtremeRampage_


----------



## ananto hermawan

Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono inaugurated _"Bali Mandara"_ highway


ilyas world said:


> *SBY Resmikan Jalan Tol Bali Mandara*
> 
> http://finance.detik.com/readfoto/2...153/461/1/sby-resmikan-jalan-tol-bali-mandara


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Congrats for (finally) opening that coastal highway :applause::applause: .


----------



## bozenBDJ

Bali Mandara Highway | Nusa Dua, Bali
Recently opened & posted




inBaliTimur said:


> Ingat, postingan dibawah ini sarat bandwidth killer, gue perlihatkan foto situasi tol Bali di hari keempat setelah Tol dibuka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videotron tol





inBaliTimur said:


> Simpang Benoa seminggu sebelum pembukaan
> 
> 
> Matur suksama!


----------



## bozenBDJ

Bali Mandara Highway | Nusa Dua, Bali
Recently opened & posted

A couple of aerial pictures of the newly opened highway.



Widana89 said:


> Foto dari Antaranews.com maaf klu repost...


----------



## bozenBDJ

By the way , this threads' title should be.

*[RI] Indonesia | road infrastructure • infrastruktur jalan*


----------



## ananto hermawan

Surabaya - Gresik Toll Road - East Java

15.


----------



## atmada

Aerial view of Solo-Kertosono toll road project.

Near Adi Sumarmo airport (SOC)








*photo by Adi Cahyadi*









*photo by Adi Cahyadi*


----------



## Losbp

*Balikpapan-Samarinda Expressway* - 99km - East Borneo


Daroe said:


>



Stage V - Manggar 



anno_malay said:


> progress tol paket V : km13-manggar
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





anno_malay said:


> lagiii
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> nach ini bakal jln baru ke arah waduk manggar...si tol dibawhanya
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> dan kalau ini sech bukan tol, tetapi jalan akses ke KIK
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Elevated Freeways*
Well the road is indeed grade-separated, but in terms here these roads are not designated as a standard expressway. Here we called it *Jalan Layang Non Tol* or *Non-tolled Elevated Road*, but for myself I called it Elevated Freeway

*JLNT Antasari*

Jakarta JLNT by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jakarta JLNT by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jakarta JLNT by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

40 km/h limit in road like this :nuts:

Jakarta JLNT by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jakarta JLNT by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


*JLNT Satrio*


Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sudah semakin rapi, mudah-mudahan bisa segera difungsikan
> 
> 
> JLNT-P6510 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## Wicak_15

JORR W2 nearly completion 
*JORR (Jakarta Outer Ring Road)

1. 









2. 









3. 









4. 









5. 









6. 









7. 









8.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

1.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

2.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

3.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

4.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

5.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

6.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

7.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

8.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

9.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

10.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ponorogo - Madiun highway, East Java / December 2013

11.

Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya Ponorogo - Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mopeds everywhere


----------



## renshapratama

so green so fresh


----------



## Losbp

*Rancabali Provincial Road* (I don't know the route number), West Java

*Jalan Rancabali (Babakan Jampang - Cibuni)*, Jawa Barat

*1*

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

*2*

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Jalan Babakan Jampang - Cibuni by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Pasupati (Pasteur-Surapati) Elevated Road*, Bandung (Elevated freeway in my terms )


Pasupati Elevated Freeway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Pasupati Elevated Freeway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

The iconic cable stayed bridge

Pasupati Elevated Freeway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Pasupati Elevated Freeway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## Dhio270599

Do anyone have good pictures of Belmera Toll Road and Hassanudin Airport Toll Road?


----------



## sherif_claude

Amazing kelok Sambilan
West Sumatera



urix99 said:


> ini video nya yg HD and superb


----------



## sherif_claude

Anai Valley
West Sumatera


















http://zurrahmah.wordpress.com/2013/09/27/foto-erison-j-kambari-lambah-anai/









http://www.antarasumbar.com/berita/...ertib-lalu-lintas-akan-kurangi-kemacetan.html


----------



## sherif_claude

Sitinjau Lauik
Padang city, West Sumatera































































http://www.bismania.com/home/showthread.php?t=11767&page=15


----------



## ArfianAye

^^
Wih, bokongnya sampe kepentok aspal gitu


----------



## sherif_claude

West Sumatera



urix99 said:


> captured dari video K9 diatas


----------



## sherif_claude

^^


urix99 said:


>


----------



## sherif_claude

Kelok 44 West Sumatera


















http://www.garuda-indonesia.com/id/...garuda-indonesia-bike-tour-maninjau-2013.page


----------



## sherif_claude

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## Losbp

*Balikpapan - Samarinda Expressway* :cheers:



marko-cakep said:


> lanjut jembatan mahakam 2, masih bagian
> dari tol samarinda-balikpapan





marko-cakep said:


>





marko-cakep said:


> jembatan mahkota 2 samarinda
> bagian dari tol samarinda-balikpapan





marko-cakep said:


> Tol balikpapan-samarinda.
> sisi samarinda


----------



## Losbp

The newly opened *Tanah Abang - Kampung Melayu Elevated Road, Jakarta*


----------



## ananto hermawan

Madiun - Jombang - Surabaya highway


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway from East Java to Central Java Province


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Jalan raya provinsi Jatim - Jateng by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway from East Java to Central Java Province. Foggy weather conditions / January, 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway from East Java to Central Java Province. Foggy weather conditions / January, 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway from Central Java to East Java Province. Foggy weather conditions / January, 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway from Central Java to East Java Province. Foggy weather conditions / January, 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway from Central Java to East Java Province. Foggy weather conditions / January, 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway from Central Java to East Java Province. Foggy weather conditions / January, 2014



Panorama view...


----------



## Losbp

The newly opened *Jakarta Outer Ring Road section W2*


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road - Clockwise loop, Indonesia* :cheers:


----------



## readone02

*Jakarta-Bandung Joyride Video, Via Jakarta-Cikampek & Cipularang Toll Road*


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Bojonegoro City* - East Java
Project construction concreting provincial highways Ngawi City - Kalitidu subdistrict - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 9, 2014


ananto hermawan said:


> Proyek pengerjaan pembetonan jalan raya Kalitidu - Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur / 09 Maret 2014





ananto hermawan said:


> Proyek pengerjaan pembetonan jalan raya Kalitidu - Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur / 09 Maret 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Bojonegoro City* - East Java
Project construction concreting provincial highways Ngawi City - Kalitidu subdistrict - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 9, 2014


ananto hermawan said:


> Proyek pengerjaan gorong-gorong & pembetonan jalan raya Kalitidu - Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur / 09 Maret 2014





ananto hermawan said:


> Proyek pengerjaan pembetonan jalan raya Kalitidu - Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur / 09 Maret 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Bojonegoro City* - East Java
Project construction concreting provincial highways Ngawi City - Kalitidu subdistrict - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 9, 2014


ananto hermawan said:


> Proyek pengerjaan pembetonan jalan raya Kalitidu - Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur / 09 Maret 2014





ananto hermawan said:


> Proyek pengerjaan pembetonan jalan raya Kalitidu - Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur / 09 Maret 2014





ananto hermawan said:


> Proyek pengerjaan pembetonan jalan raya Kalitidu - Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur / 09 Maret 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

sorry, bad connection my internet...


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014


_bad quality highway _


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014

_bad quality highway _


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014






_very bad quality highway_


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014


_good quality highway _


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014


_This is not a toll road..._







_This is not a toll road..._


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014










_This is not a toll road..._


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014


----------



## Cabron del Mar

ananto hermawan said:


> Provincial highway Ngawi City - Bojonegoro City, East Java / March 2014


Great post. It is Indonesian National Route 20. This is why Indonesian Govt invests IDR 270,000,000,000 (USD 24,030,000) to build a concrete road. 
Source: http://www.hubdat.web.id/keputusan-dirjen/tahun-2007/561-keputusan-dirjen-no-sk-930aj










Here is Indonesian National Route 20 in Google map.


----------



## Losbp

*Semarang - Solo Toll Road, Ungaran-Bawen Section* :cheers:



kuliproyek said:


>





kuliproyek said:


> ^^^^ update 18 maret 2014^^^^ :banana:





kuliproyek said:


> ^^^^Static Load Test oleh Balai Jembatan Puslitbang PU Di Jembatan Lemah Ireng 1. 12 maret 2014


----------



## Cabron del Mar

Indonesian Department of Transportation should install road numbering signs on every national and provincial roads. Actually, there is a regulation about it.


----------



## Losbp

^^ All you need here in Indonesia is a good implementation. There are lot of codes regarding stuffs like them above, but they were never put in accordance with existing regulations hno:

There are some signs with the numbering shield, but with the pre-2008 code..


Indonesian Road Sign by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Bogor by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Bogor by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr








[/FONT][/CENTER]

IMG_1451[1] oleh alvianooo, di Flickr

And the one with the revised code..


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta*:cheers:

*Tanjung Priok Harbor Access Toll Road*



Losbp said:


> *2*





Losbp said:


> *3*





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> This project is so massive!





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> *Koja Exit Ramp*





Losbp said:


> *6*





Losbp said:


> *7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entry ramp





Losbp said:


> *9*
> *Masuk ke arah Rorotan*..
> 
> Rangka roaddecknya sudah terpasang..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dan.... masuk ke tol JORR yang sudah operasional*
> 
> 
> 
> *Terima Kasih* :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*Medan*

*Medan - Kuala Namu - Tebing Tinggi Toll Road*



RickyFebriand said:


> *PROGRES TOL MEDAN - KUALANAMU - TEBING TINGGI*





RickyFebriand said:


> *Lanjuuuttttt.....*


----------



## Losbp

*Solo/Surakarta*

*Solo - Kertosono Toll Road*


hamzatu said:


> Progress 22 Maret 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pemasangan cable sisi selatan..





hamzatu said:


> Progress 29 Maret 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terpasang 11 cable sisi utara dan 5 cable sisi selatan..





atmada said:


> Overpass di sebelah utara bandara..





hamzatu said:


> mungkin panjang aproachnya 2x nya dari panjang bentang, itu belum kelar mas..
> terpantau, baru 2 overpass yang seperti itu, utara bandara sama pandeyan.





eurico said:


> monitor dari udara :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ taken April 2nd of 2014 by me kay:


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Gresik - Surabaya Toll Road, East Java* / Jalan Toll Gresik - Surabaya, Jawa Timur _
(April 13, 2014)_


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Gresik - Surabaya Toll Road, East Java* / Jalan Toll Gresik - Surabaya, Jawa Timur
_(April 13, 2014)_


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Gresik - Surabaya Toll Road, East Java* / Jalan Toll Gresik - Surabaya, Jawa Timur
_(April 13, 2014)_


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Gresik - Surabaya Toll Road, East Java* / Jalan Toll Gresik - Surabaya, Jawa Timur
_(April 13, 2014)
_


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Gresik - Surabaya Toll Road, East Java* / Jalan Toll Gresik - Surabaya, Jawa Timur
_(April 13, 2014)_


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Gresik - Surabaya Toll Road, East Java* / Jalan Toll Gresik - Surabaya, Jawa Timur
_(April 13, 2014)_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Jakarta Integrated Tunnel project*

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news...ans-integrated-tunnels-manage-traffic-floods/

The city administration said it would begin building two dual-purpose tunnels by the end of the year in an effort to address increasingly dire conditions on the capital’s gridlocked, flood-prone streets.

(...)

The tunnels — connecting Ulujami to Tanah Abang and Pasar Minggu to Manggarai — have been designed to carry flood water and traffic on separate levels, at a projected cost of Rp 34 trillion ($2.92 billion)

(...)

Each tunnel is set to measured 11 meters in diameter and 12 kilometers in length, from 5 to 15 meters below ground.​
A 2013 graph found on Tunneltalk:









Is there more official information about this project? A Google search mainly brings news results. Is there a government website or government press release?

"12 kilometers" would make it the longest double-deck vehicular tunnel in the world.


----------



## readone02

*Jakarta Inner Ringroad, Soekarno-Hatta Airport-Tanjung Priok*


----------



## AsHalt

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news...ans-integrated-tunnels-manage-traffic-floods/
> 
> The city administration said it would begin building two dual-purpose tunnels by the end of the year in an effort to address increasingly dire conditions on the capital’s gridlocked, flood-prone streets.
> 
> (...)
> 
> The tunnels — connecting Ulujami to Tanah Abang and Pasar Minggu to Manggarai — have been designed to carry flood water and traffic on separate levels, at a projected cost of Rp 34 trillion ($2.92 billion)
> 
> (...)
> 
> Each tunnel is set to measured 11 meters in diameter and 12 kilometers in length, from 5 to 15 meters below ground.​
> A 2013 graph found on Tunneltalk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more official information about this project? A Google search mainly brings news results. Is there a government website or government press release?
> 
> "12 kilometers" would make it the longest double-deck vehicular tunnel in the world.


This sounds like the SMART tunnel in KL ,Malaysia .Let's hope that this would be quite more successful than that tunnel in relieving the floods. (Pardon the grammar, meant to do that)


----------



## Losbp

^^ That picture above is actually a different but similar _project_ in Jakarta. I heard no official release or any concept design yet, but what I know that the company who is proposing this project has already discussed with the government about their concept. 

If later that this proposed project will be constructed, I suppose the route will be like this:








The southwestern terminus (Ulujami) will be connected with the Jakarta Outer Ringroad, then the tunnel will be parallel with rail track above it and then ends in the Tanah Abang area. Plus, the southeastern one is the project with that illustration Chris posted.

_Please note that Indonesians are best in making concept and ideas, but not in how to make those concepts and ideas real._


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Antasari-Depok toll road construction begins *

The construction of the Jakarta metropolitan area’s new 21-kilometer-long Antasari-Depok-Bogor toll road kicked off on Thursday as the government boosted efforts to support the capital city’s expansion.

The toll road connection will give the public an alternative access to ease congestion on Jl. Sawangan and Jl. Margonda in Depok, which is the only major route to Jakarta from Depok.

(...)

The Antasari-Depok-Bogor toll road construction is divided into two stages. The first stage is a 12 km section that will stretch from Antasari in South Jakarta to Sawangan in Depok.

It will begin operations in 2016. The second stage, stretching from Sawangan to Bojong Gede in Bogor, is expected to be operational before 2024. The length of the second part of the toll road is 9 km.​
Full report: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2014/05/09/antasari-depok-toll-road-construction-begins.html


----------



## Losbp

^^ Some updates in the site where the toll road meets the JORR




XtremeRampage said:


> *Galeri Album Foto : "2014-04-23 Pembebasan Lahan Jalan Tol Antasari - Depok"*





Losbp said:


> ^^ hasil searching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atau coba cek:
> 
> http://bantekdesari.blogspot.com/2012/01/rencana-jadwal.html
> 
> Banyak tuh rencana trasenya gimana :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan Toll Road*

This toll road will connect Bandung to Cirebon and the new Kertajati International Airport, and will be the first toll road who had tunnels in Indonesia



XtremeRampage said:


> Monday, April 28, 2014 Label: Rancakalong, Tol Cisumdawu
> *Tol Cisumdawu #1 Blok Cikubang Rancakalong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday, April 30, 2014 Label: Pamulihan, Street Photography, Tol Cisumdawu
> *Tol Cisumdawu #2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Outer Ring Road Section W2/W1*



Losbp said:


> *Jakarta Outer Ring Road W2/W1 - 1*
> 
> *Ciledug - Ulujami Section*
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> *Gerbang Tol Ciledug 1*
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Jakarta Outer Ring Road W2/W1 - 2*
> 
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Jakarta Outer Ring Road W2/W1 - 3*
> 
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> *Gerbang Tol Meruya Utama - JORR W1 Start*
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Jakarta Outer Ring Road W2/W1 - 4*
> 
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> *Kapuk Interchange*
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Mohon tunggu yah buat videonya :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Outer Ring Road section West to Soekarno Hatta Airport*


----------



## readone02

*Jagorawi Highway with new added lanes at KM 28+000 till 37+000*


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

How much kilometars of motorways does Indonesia has ?


----------



## readone02

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> How much kilometars of motorways does Indonesia has ?


^^ Indonesia's highway is about 700km and maybe it will increase again in the next few years :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road - Jakarta*



Losbp said:


> *Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road Updates January 2015*
> 
> Pertama2 saya mohon maaf karena update ini akan menjadi bandwith killer super
> 
> *1 NS Direct Section*
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Nampaknya masih belum ada progress lagi di ramp yang setau saya bermasalah sama pembebasan lahannya..
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> *Massive*!
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Ramp exit Koja ICT
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *6*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bagian yang masih belum selesai
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *7*
> 
> Site Simpang Jampea yang masih belum selesai
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *8 E2 Section*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *9*
> 
> Akhir dari sisi layang jalan tol
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Entry point Akses Marunda
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *E1 yang sudah selesai*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> GT Sementara Rorotan, yang menandakan batas dari Tol Akses Priok dan JORR yang nantinya saat penyelesaian Tol Akses Priok gerbang tol ini akan di bongkar seperti GT. Veteran
> Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Hehehe sekian dan terima kasih


----------



## gibranalnn

^^ awesome.



Tapi apakah jalan tolnya punya interchange dari tol By-Pass?

But is there's a future ramp connecting the toll road with the By-Pass elevated skyway?


----------



## ananto hermawan

Provincial road that connects the district Magetan (East Java) - Karanganyar district (Central Java). So coollll....  


Location: Cemorosewu, Magetan (East Java - Indonesia)








_source photos: http://websta.me/n/huppyhap_


----------



## kostas97

Could you please tell me which motorways are U/C in Indonesia?????
Thank you


----------



## ahonksirad

kostas97 said:


> Could you please tell me which motorways are U/C in Indonesia?????
> Thank you


^^ Do you mean expressways?

Here, there are several U/C expressways:

1. *Trans-Java* expressways:

a. Cikampek-Palimanan (scheduled to be opened mid 2015)
b. Pejagan-Pemalang
c. Semarang-Solo (partially finished and opened in 2012-2014)
d. Solo-Kertosono
e. Mojokerto-Kertosono (partially finished and opened in 2014)
f. Surabaya-Mojokerto (partially finished and opened in 2011)
g. Gempol-Pasuruan

2. *Trans-Sumatra* expressways: Medan-Kualanamu-Tebingtinggi

3. Jakarta Outer Ringroad I - Final Section

4. Jakarta Outer Ringroad II (partially finished and opened in 2012)

5. Bogor Outer Ringroad (partially finished and opened in 2009-2014)

6. Cikampek-Dawuan

7. Gempol-Pandaan


----------



## sotonsi

Are there any proposals to extend the 'national' route numbering system outside of Java?

Are there any proposals to number the toll routes and their various spurs, rather than resort to names that change when one section ends and the next one begins (eg Jakarta - Tangerang & Tangerang - Merak; Jakarta - Cikampek & Cikempek - Palimanan; Semarang - Solo, Solo - Kertosono, Mojokerto - Kertosono & Surabaya - Mojokerto)?


----------



## kostas97

ahonksirad said:


> ^^ Do you mean expressways?
> 
> Here, there are several U/C expressways:
> 
> 1. *Trans-Java* expressways:
> 
> a. Cikampek-Palimanan (scheduled to be opened mid 2015)
> b. Pejagan-Pemalang
> c. Semarang-Solo (partially finished and opened in 2012-2014)
> d. Solo-Kertosono
> e. Mojokerto-Kertosono (partially finished and opened in 2014)
> f. Surabaya-Mojokerto (partially finished and opened in 2011)
> g. Gempol-Pasuruan
> 
> 2. *Trans-Sumatra* expressways: Medan-Kualanamu-Tebingtinggi
> 
> 3. Jakarta Outer Ringroad I - Final Section
> 
> 4. Jakarta Outer Ringroad II (partially finished and opened in 2012)
> 
> 5. Bogor Outer Ringroad (partially finished and opened in 2009-2014)
> 
> 6. Cikampek-Dawuan
> 
> 7. Gempol-Pandaan


Yes, I mean expressways

And all these roads (and those Trans-Java expressways) are 4 lane roads with emergency lane and controlled access, right???


----------



## ahonksirad

^^ 2x2 lane, except JORR II that has 2x3 lane.


----------



## ahonksirad

sotonsi said:


> Are there any proposals to extend the 'national' route numbering system outside of Java?
> 
> Are there any proposals to number the toll routes and their various spurs, rather than resort to names that change when one section ends and the next one begins (eg Jakarta - Tangerang & Tangerang - Merak; Jakarta - Cikampek & Cikempek - Palimanan; Semarang - Solo, Solo - Kertosono, Mojokerto - Kertosono & Surabaya - Mojokerto)?


1. Route numbering for national highways has been implemented outside Java, esp. Sumatran East Coast Highway and Bali highways. I don't know when it would be implemented outside those I mentioned.

2. Sadly, route numbering still not yet implemented on expressways due to the differences of the operators, e.g.:

a. Jakarta-Tangerang operated by Jasa Marga Group

b. Tangerang-Merak operated by Astra Group

c. Semarang-Solo operated by Trans Marga Jateng (joint venture Jasa Marga and Provincial Government of Central Java)

and more.


----------



## sotonsi

Thanks


----------



## kostas97

ahonksirad said:


> ^^ 2x2 lane, except JORR II that has 2x3 lane.


OK, this seems good enough for Indonesia.
Oh, and good luck with the motorway construction.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Hey, I'm trying to make a map of National roads in Sumatra and I am looking for anything that can be used as a clue or anything, so can anyone help? (road sign pictures, maps, lists) Thank you 

This is what I've got so far


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Do you make them with Inkscape? That would be easier to modify than with Paint.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

I'm doing it in MS Paint now
I might do Bali in Inkscape, I have much more information and it's much smaller in size


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Gempol - Pandaan Toll Road opening has been delayed.

Reason:


----------



## Losbp

^^ That slope has been a major problem in the construction of this toll road. That isn't the first time a slide occurred there.

Some other pics of this new toll road


Losbp said:


> *Beberapa foto Tol Gempan yang sudah rampung* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bumninsight.co.id/lensa/jasa-marga-targetkan-maret-gempol-pasuruan-beroperasi
> 
> Ada juga Tol Porong - Gempol...
> *Gerbang Tol Kejapanan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ekonomi.metrotvnews.com/read/2015/02/15/358486/tol-gempol-pandaan-ditargetkan-mulai-beroperasi-maret-2015


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Inner Ring Road*

Jakarta Inner Ring Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Jakarta Inner Ring Road by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr

wow.. great


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr

indonesia
Aceh - Meulaboh km.61 Rest Area Taman Geurute
pict from lazioye










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525329&page=87


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr

*Cikampek-Palimanan Toll Road to be Tested*

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said the Cikampek-Palimanan toll road project has progressed to 92 percent construction. According to Basuki, the toll road will be fully operational before this year’s lebaran or Eid’s homecoming season.

Basuki revealed that toll road investor PT Lintas Marga Sedaya has two months to complete the construction.

“There will be a trial for the toll road next week, so that it can operate in early June,” Basuki said at the construction site, Cikampek, West Java, on Saturday, April 4, 2015.

Abdul Gani Gazali, the head of the toll-road regulatory agency (BPJT) at the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry, said the trial will be started from Sumberjaya-Palimanan section.

Lintas Marga Sedaya vice president director Hudaya Arryanto said 25 kilometers of the toll road is still under construction. In addition, about 9 out of 99 toll road bridges are yet completed. Hudaya has set a target that all of the toll road sections will be operational by the end of May.

Basuki said the toll road is expected to reduce the traffic congestion by 50 percent at Java north coast highway (Pantura) during the homecoming season. Basuki added that the toll road was designed to facilitate 25,000 vehicles per day.



ALI HIDAYAT

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2015/04/05/056655410/Cikampek-Palimanan-Toll-Road-to-be-Tested









http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/emyrr3096/media/aaa_zps5e110ca2.jpg.html


----------



## Losbp

*Bakauheni - Terbanggi Besar Toll Road - Part of Trans-Sumatra Expressway Network*












eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *UPDATE - Sabah Balau, 29 Juni 2015*
> 
> 
> 20150629_105421 by eVANDOphotography, di Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150629_105901 by eVANDOphotography, di Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150629_110020 by eVANDOphotography, di Flickr
> 
> *Sudah mulai pemancangan untuk salah satu fly over... :cheers:*
> 
> 20150629_111457 by eVANDOphotography, di Flickr
> 
> *Titik akhir pengerjaan jalan tol di Perkebunan Karet PTPN 7, Sabah Balau*
> Di depan sudah tanah milik warga yang segera dibebaskan lahannya...
> 
> 20150629_110950 by eVANDOphotography, di Flickr





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Update 6 Juli 2015 - Sabah Balau*
> 
> Beton precast dari Waskita sudah mulai berdatangan ke lokasi proyek...
> 
> 20150706_172459 by eVANDOphotography, di Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150706_172532 by eVANDOphotography, di Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Medan - Kuala Namu - Tebingtinggi Toll Road - a part of Trans Sumatera Expressway Network*








Ben_s said:


> 2 tahun lagi taman2 KNO makin rindang & sejuk..
> progres tol medan-kualanamu, interchange kualanamu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how to do a screenshot on a pc[/IMG]
> 
> [email protected]http://foto.metrotvnews.com/view/2015/06/26/407743/pembangunan-tol-medan-kualanamu-baru-capai-10-persen


----------



## Losbp

*Antasari - Depok Toll Road | Jakarta*












pandu asuka08 said:


> Ga ada update ya
> 
> kemaren main lagi ke andara ngumpul2 keluarga besar, kaget juga kesana mulai ada progress setelah beberapa bulan yang lalu perumahan banyak yang digusur sudah mulai dipasang tiang-tiang pancang buat tol nya :banana:
> 
> 
> DSC03350 by Pandu Suluh, on Flickr
> 
> DSC03348 by Pandu Suluh, on Flickr
> 
> DSC03349 by Pandu Suluh, on Flickr
> 
> DSC03352 by Pandu Suluh, on Flickr





svaerd firemanska said:


> Tol Depok-Antasari Sedang Dibangun, Ini Penampakannya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/...ok-antasari-sedang-dibangun-ini-penampakannya
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Losbp

*Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road | Jakarta*












Losbp said:


> *Update Konstruksi Jalan Tol Becakayu*
> 
> *1*
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Konstruksi lama
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Bagian yang sudah terpasang lama
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *6*
> 
> Memasuki kota Bekasi
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *7*
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Tiang terakhir, tepat sebelum simpang Perumahan Jaka Permai :cheers:
> 
> Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Toll Road by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Best Place, Best Highway, Best View, Best asphalt pavement, best in East Java Province, INDONESIA*



Cemorosewu, Magetan City - East Java, INDONESIA

Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr

Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr

Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr

Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr

Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Java Island - INDONESIA

tawangmangu - jawa tengah by madiun foto, on Flickr

CemoroKandang - Karanganyar, Jawa Tengah by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

puncak sarangan - jawa timur by ananto hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Tanjung Priok Access Expressway Update*



Losbp said:


> *1*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Girdernya dicopot lagihno:
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Tiang yang dibangun ulang
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tikungan Jampea
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Tiang yang dihancurkan :bash:
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Proses pembangunan ulang
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr\
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on FlickrTanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Dengan bagian tol yang sudah jadi
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tiangnya sudah divandal saja:bash:
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Masif
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Awalan simpang Koja
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *6*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Akhirnya saya melihat pemandangan Jalan Layang melilit gini di Indonesia :banana::banana:
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Pembangunan sound barrier
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *7*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Pembangunan akses ke tol Wiyoto Wiyono akhirnya dimulai
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bagian yang masih harus di rakit
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *8*
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Akses NS Direct yang hampir rampung
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Rambu sudah siap!
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tanjung Priok Access Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Sekian :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*Bekasi-Cawang-Kampung Melayu Elevated Expressway construction update*



Losbp said:


> *Update*
> 
> *1*
> 
> Dari Tol JORR
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Ini berarti jalan tolnya bakal berupa 2 jalan layang terpisah yang mengapit kalimalang kah?...
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Konstruksi lama yang dilanjutkan
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr\
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *6*
> 
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Bekasi Cawang Kampung Melayu Expressway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Sekian :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*Depok - Antasari Toll Road Project*












Losbp said:


> *Hasil blusukan ke daerah Andara* :cheers:
> 
> *1*
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *6*
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Antasari-Depok Toll Road Construction by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*Pejagan - Pemalang Toll Road*



HeeDZ said:


> Citra Satelit untuk perkembangan tol ini tanggal 2 September 2015..


*Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar Toll Road, Lampung*



svaerd firemanska said:


> Landsat 23092015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Solo-Kertosono Toll Road*



atmada said:


> Saya bantu keluarin, ini udah diperbesar. :cheers:
> 
> 
> gifs upload


----------



## Losbp

*National Road 4, Bandung to Purwakarta*


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr

hno::nuts::cheers:


ananto hermawan said:


> *Best Place, Best Highway, Best View, Best asphalt pavement, best in East Java Province, INDONESIA*
> 
> 
> 
> Cemorosewu, Magetan City - East Java, INDONESIA
> 
> Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr
> 
> Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr
> 
> Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr
> 
> Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr
> 
> Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr


----------



## paradyto

*Parts of Sumatra toll road 50% costlier than average*



> The Palembang-Indralaya (Palindra) toll road will cost 50 percent more than conventional toll roads, as it located on peat land that requires a soil drying process prior to being built on.PT Sarana Multi Infrastruktur's (SMI) president director Emma Sri Hartarti said the toll road would need a bigger investment than ordinary projects, since 70 percent of the project was located on peat land, consisting in parts of 20-meter-deep, wet, unstable soil.
> 
> "Construction on peat land is more expensive than on other soils. For Palembang-Indralaya, the cost is up to Rp 150 billion per kilometer on average, while other toll projects cost just Rp 100 billion per km on average," said Emma in a press statement on Thursday.The Palembang-Indralaya toll road, the first phase of the trans-Sumatra toll road, is 22 km in length and divided into three sections: Palembang-Pemulutan, a distance of 7.1 km; Pemulutan-Kota Terpadu Mandiri, 4.9 km; and Kota Terpadu Mandiri-Indralaya, 9.9 km.The project will take an investment of around Rp 3.3 trillion. The House of Representatives (DPR) has approved a state capital injection (PMN) of Rp 3 trillion to Hutama Karya. Of that amount, around Rp 1.3 trillion is to be invested in the Palindra project.


See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...50-costlier-average.html#sthash.ZychxdXG.dpuf


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Peat is quite unfavorable soil to build expressways on. But didn't they knew this before the project started? You'd think they'd map the soil before starting construction (or even choosing an alignment for the new expressway).


----------



## prophecus1

^^
I dont think they are able to avoid the peat. It virtually surrounds Palembang area.


----------



## readone02

*Serpong-Jakarta*


----------



## Kapuas

*Pontianak Airport Highway
*
The highway from Supadio Airport to Pontianak, West Borneo, end-to-end


----------



## Losbp

*Manado - Bitung Toll Road, North Sulawesi*



Jungko said:


> *Tol Manado - Bitung (Animation Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIBPLXw88r4





Rovers said:


> Pekerjaan untuk tahap I sepertinya sudah selesai.. Tinggal yang kecil2, seperti menanam rumput dan marka jalan...
> 
> Part 1





Rovers said:


> Part 2
> 
> Kemungkinan pintu tolnya berada di ujung sana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Median jalan yang sudah ditanami rumput..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drainase di tengah median jalan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pekerja yang sedang menanam rumput dan drainase di samping...


----------



## Losbp

*Bakauheni - Terbanggi Besar Toll Road, Lampung (Sumatra)*



eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Beberapa progress terbaru...*
> 
> *Foto oleh saya*
> 
> 
> Lanjutan dari yg dikerjakan Waskita Karya di Sabah Balau (mulai di atas STA 80) akan dikerjakan oleh Adhi Karya...
> Sudah dipasang plang nama, cmn menunggu pembebasan lahan warga terlebih dahulu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bakauheni





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Foto Progres Awal 2016 oleh Muhammad Razi*
> 
> 
> 
> Bakauheni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah ini yg sudah mulai dikerjakan Adhi Karya dekat akses jalan dari Tegineneng ke Metro... :banana:





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Progress IC Tegineneng - Metro*





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Progress Terkini Minggu ini...*
> 
> 
> *Sabah Balau*
> 
> Pembangunan _Overpass_...
> 
> 
> IC Kota Baru - ITERA
> 
> 
> Yang jauh di sana adalah badan jalan untuk pintu tol dan lokasi gerbang tolnya...
> 
> 
> Sudah mulai terlihat pintu keluar tolnya...
> 
> 
> Pembangunan _overpass_ yang lain...





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Bakauheni*
> 
> 
> 
> Timbunan tanahnya yang merupakan pintu masuk dari Pelabuhan sudah hampir selevel dgn Jalan Trans Sumatera, kurang lebih 20 m...
> 
> 
> 
> image posting





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Perkembangan Jalan Tol Bakauheni - Terbanggi Besar 12 Desember 2015*
> 
> *Progress Tanah...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress Bakauheni...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress Sabah Balau...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pekerjaan Baru di sekitar IC Metro-Gunungsugih oleh Adhi Karya... :cheers:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber: http://www.bumn.go.id/hutamakarya/b....Bakauheni.-.Terbanggi.Besar.16.Desember.2015​


----------



## Losbp

*Merah Putih Bridge, Ambon (Maluku/Moluccas)*



Adpenturz said:


> Good idea Bang...masalahnya forumer2 Ambon jarang yang aktif..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilham Arch /* https://www.instagram.com/ilhamarch/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M.Irfan Arya S Abbas / *https://www.instagram.com/aryaa04/​





Adpenturz said:


> *Victor Eka Anugrah /* https://www.instagram.com/victoreka/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kementerian PU & Pera /* https://www.instagram.com/kemenpupr/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fajar Wahyu Putranto /* https://www.instagram.com/fajarwahyup/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jalutajam Photoworks /* https://www.instagram.com/jalutajam/​


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Street View captured the expressway west of Mojokerto before it was even completed: https://www.google.com/maps/@-7.466...4!1sfI4jEVZcdZZvKtBFEj_8qg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Losbp

*Medan - Binjai Toll Road, North Sumatra*


----------



## Losbp

*Toll Road Developments in Indonesia - Sumatra*

*Medan - Tebingtinggi Toll Road, North Sumatra*



Gingerbread_Man said:


> Sidak
> Foto jalan tol di sekitar LUbuk Pakam / Pagar Merbau
> 
> Arah Medan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arah Tebing Tinggi, terlihat calon GT Lubuk Pakam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/vxzdkwbm/fe427c1c/





Gingerbread_Man said:


> Interchange dan Gerbang Tol Lubuk Pakam
> 
> Dari arah Medan menuju Tebing Tinggi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itu gerbang tolnya di kejauhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posisi menghadap interchange kalo akan masuk tol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos are uploaded in http://postimg.org/gallery/pc6wlbs2/ce9ebdb4/



*Bakauheni - Terbanggi Besar Toll Road - Lampung*


eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Paket 1: Bakauheni*
> by _*Wolram Safari*_





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> _Masih Paket 2_
> 
> *Overpass Desa Lematang*
> 
> 
> 
> _Dulu bekas dua tangki raksasa ada di sini_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Melewati Jalan Ir. Sutami*
> _Sekarang sudah lenyap_
> 
> 
> *IC Lematang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Calon Gerbang Tol*
> _Sedang persiapan pendirian rangka gerbang..._





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Kejutan... :applause:*
> :banana:


*Palembang - Indralaya Toll Road, South Sumatra*



paradyto said:


> source: http://www.antarasumsel.com/foto/3254/progres-pembangunan-tol-palindra


----------



## Losbp

*Toll Road Development in Indonesia - Jabodetabek*

*Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu Elevated Toll Road*



VRS said:


> 20170102_120306 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170102_120329 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170102_120332 by faris faris, on Flickr





Toto Boerham said:


> *DEKET UNIV BOROBUDUR*
> Masih belum jelas sisi selatan depan Unbor tidak ada konstruksi :nuts:..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taman di bawahnya kay:





gazart said:


> *Jalan Toll Layang Rute Cawang - Kampung Melayu*
> Lokasi: Curug-Pondok Kelapa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://www.instagram.com/nov.d.a/_​


*Cimanggis Interchange - Jagorawi Toll Road/Cinere Toll Road (JORR 2)*



gazart said:


> INTERCHANGE JALAN TOL JAGORAWI DENGAN JALAN TOL JORR
> Lokasi: Cibubur | Kontraktor: PT. Waskita Karya Tbk.
> 
> Proyek Pembangunan Jalan Tol Cimanggis - Cibitung, Waskita mendukung peningkatan aktivitas bisnis guna mempercepat roda perekonomian dalam negeri melalui pembangunan jalan tol yang menghubungkan jalur antar wilayah antar daerah.


*Tanjung Priok Access Toll Road*






*Jakarta Cikampek Elevated Toll Road Expansion*






*Depok - Antasari Toll Road*























































Gingerbread_Man


----------



## Losbp

*Indonesian Toll Road Development - Java*

*Bogor - Sukabumi Toll Road, West Java*



















*Bogor Outer Ring Road Phase II, West Java*



















*Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan Toll Road, West Java*



gazart said:


> *CISUMDAWU TOLL ROAD*
> Cisumdawu Toll Road Project, Sumedang, Jawa Barat (Rancakalong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://www.instagram.com/rofy.nzaidaan7/_​


*Solo - Kertosono Toll Road, Central Java*



mas gino said:


> Interchange Solo.
> 
> Pic credit to Instagram uria_aerial.


*Bawen -Salatiga Section of Semarang - Solo Toll Road, Central Java*



dotmatrix said:


> Tingkir om
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto : Egik Satrio Petir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto : Bagus Setyo Wibowo





antoctrl said:


> Arah Boyolali- Solo


*Krian - Mojokerto Toll Road, East Java*


----------



## kostas97

Is the toll road from Semarang to Surabaya U/C? If yes, when is it scheduled to open?


----------



## Losbp

^^ Toll road from Semarang to Surabaya are now operational in some parts and there's a lot of new sections going to be opened in the next 2 years. I'll list parts of toll road that has been operational now:










Section of toll roads between Semarang and Surabaya:
1. Semarang - Solo Toll Road
2. Solo - Kertosono Toll Road
3. Kertosono - Mojokerto Toll Road
4. Mojokerto - Surabaya Toll Road

Which is now already operational:

1. Semarang - Bawen Toll Road (part of Semarang - Solo Toll Road)
2. Kertosono - Jombang Toll Road (part of Kertosono - Mojokerto Toll Road)
3. Mojokerto Barat - Krian Toll Road (part of Kertosono - Mojokerto and Surabaya - Mojokerto Toll Road)

I don't know why the government hadn't start a numbering system for all of these toll roads, it's getting more and more confusing as new toll roads were built :nuts:

====

*Medan - Tebingtinggi Toll Road, North Sumatra*



styenk said:


> Progres Jalan Tol Medan - Kualanamu - Tebing Tinggi
> ruas dari Grand Medistra sampai - Lubuk Pakam





styenk said:


>





styenk said:


>





styenk said:


>


----------



## kostas97

Is the Medan - Tebingtinggi Toll Road the only toll road U/C in Sumatra? If not, which other segments are U/C?


----------



## ErwinFCG

^^
There are several toll road sections under construction in Sumatra (as the pictures from Losbp also show):

Medan-Binjai (17 km)
Medan-Tebing Tinggi (62 km)
Palembang-Indralaya (22 km)
Bakauheni-Bandar Lampung-Terbanggi Besar (140 km)
Pekanbaru-Dumai (126 km), construction just started last month
Construction should be started on a few more sections this year, such as from Palembang to the north, from Terbanggi Besar to the north (i.e. from Lampung to the South Sumatra border) and from Tebing Tinggi more to the southeast (i.e. from Medan in the direction of Riau province). The total Trans Sumatra toll road from Bakauheni to Banda Aceh is planned to be 2,818 km, so construction will probably still take a while...


----------



## kostas97

ErwinFCG said:


> ^^
> There are several toll road sections under construction in Sumatra (as the pictures from Losbp also show):
> 
> Medan-Binjai (17 km)
> Medan-Tebing Tinggi (62 km)
> Palembang-Indralaya (22 km)
> Bakauheni-Bandar Lampung-Terbanggi Besar (140 km)
> Pekanbaru-Dumai (126 km), construction just started last month
> Construction should be started on a few more sections this year, such as from Palembang to the north, from Terbanggi Besar to the north (i.e. from Lampung to the South Sumatra border) and from Tebing Tinggi more to the southeast (i.e. from Medan in the direction of Riau province). The total Trans Sumatra toll road from Bakauheni to Banda Aceh is planned to be 2,818 km, so construction will probably still take a while...


That is really interesting, as I have seen the whole road will ultimately cut travel times that are really long today....How about the other sections, is there any other section that will start construction in the coming months?


----------



## Losbp

*Mahkota 2 Bridge, Samarinda, East Kalimantan*






*Samarinda - Balikpapan Toll Road Section 3*


----------



## gazart

*TRANS PAPUA ROAD, PRIORITY IN EAST INDONESIA*
Location : Irian Jaya Island, East Indonesia










_https://t.co/Mce8MOSGqr_​


----------



## Losbp

*Dompak Bridge, Riau Islands*

This new 1.5 km bridge will connect Tanjung Pinang in Bintan Island with the new provincial government complex in Dompak Island. Imagery:

























































WIKA


----------



## Losbp

*Gempol - Pasuruan Toll Road*

A 13 kilometer section of this toll road connecting Gempol IC with Surabaya - Pandaan Toll Road with Rembang should've been completed years ago but 2 patch of land are still needs to be cleared :bash:



rtp17 said:


> Foto diambil 11 Februari 2017.
> Semoga ada perkembangan terbaru :cheers:
> 
> 
> GT Bangil
> 
> 
> Arah ke Gempol
> 
> 
> Melintasi rel Bangil-Malang
> 
> 
> Km 59 IC Rembang
> 
> 
> GT Rembang
> 
> 
> Untuk arah ke Pasuruan, jalannya masih mentok beberapa puluh meter setelah IC Rembang. Sayangnya lupa nggak kefoto.





rtp17 said:


> Lanjutan ^^
> 
> Arah ke Gempol.
> 
> 
> Terputus di sepetak sawah. Kayaknya belum dibebaskan.
> Kira-kira 1 km didepan itu sudah IC Gempol-Pandaan dengan Gempol-Pasuruan.
> 
> 
> KM 52 IC Bangil.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ a shame actually. After these years I would just do one thing: giving a big sum of money, replace the last individuals, and build that stretch!


----------



## ananto hermawan

Foggy road conditions and limited visibility. Enjoyed my videos on youtube...





_source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imU4jbOCuPQ&t=47s_


----------



## Losbp

*Semarang - Solo Toll Road*

Bawen - Salatiga section to be opened later this month


----------



## embassyofaudrey

renshapratama said:


> Lampung Toll Road | Integrated with Trans Sumatra Toll Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Ronald Sihombing & eVANDOpriyanto*


........................ :cheers:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

eurico said:


> Recently open at Jakarta, Tanjung Priok Toll Road Access kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source http://properti.kompas.com/read/201...njung.priok.truk.harus.lewat.jembatan.timbang
> 
> ^^ with total length 11.4km this toll road will be free of charge for the first week of the opening kay:


................................................ :cheers::cheers:


----------



## espewe

kostas97 said:


> Progress of the Salatiga-Kertosono segment seems to be very advanced, when is it going to be opened??


Solo - Kertosono is nearly ready and slated to open this year afaik (CMIIW), but Salatiga - Solo needs many works to be done as land acquisition is still on progress


----------



## kostas97

espewe said:


> Solo - Kertosono is nearly ready and slated to open this year afaik (CMIIW), but Salatiga - Solo needs many works to be done as land acquisition is still on progress


2 years might be enough time, this segment will complete a big part of the Trans-Java toll road


----------



## gibranalnn

*Three expressway sections in Sumatra opened and inagurated by President Joko Widodo*

Palembang-Indralaya Expressway, section 1, operated by construction SOE Hutama Karya (HK):








Instagram/kemenpupr

Note the logo for the Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) and HK:


















Medan-Binjai Expressway sections 1 and 2, also operated by HK:
http://m.metrotvnews.com/read/2017/10/13/772763




















Medan-Kualanamu Airport-Tebing Tinggi (MKTT) Expressway sections 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 (includes link to KNO), operated by consortium comprising Jasa Marga and 2 construction SOEs Waskita Karya (plus subsidiary) and Pembangunan Perumahan (PP):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So that is 8 + 11 + 42 km of newly opened expressways on Sumatra


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*October 10, 2017. 585Km Road, part of Trans Kalimantan Central Link. picture taken by me. *


----------



## readone02

*Tol Lingkar Dalam Bandara Soeta - Cemp Putih
*


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*some of toll road in indonesia that will begin operated until the end of 2017 :*

*October 2017 *


> *Bekasi-Cawang-Kampung Melayu Phase IB-IC (segmen Pangkalan Jati-Jakasampurna) 8,24 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surabaya-Mojokerto Phase lB-III (Sepanjang-Krian) 15,47 km*


*November 2017*


> *Soreang-Pasirkoja Phase 1-2 8,15 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar Phase 1 (segmen IC Pelabuhan Bakauheni-Bakauheni) 8,90 km*


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*December 2017*


> likely 2018 or early 2018.
> 
> *Bakauheni-Terbanggi Besar Phase 2 (Segmen Kotabaru - Lematang ) 5,03 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Solo-Mantingan-Ngawi 87,19 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pejagan-Pemalang Phase III-IV (Brebes Timur-Pemalang) 37,30 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and many more.......................#lazytopostthepicture
> Ngawi-Kertosono Seksi I-III (Ngawi-Wilangan) 52,57 km
> Batang-Semarang Phase I (Batang-Batang Timur) 3,20 km
> Palembang-Indralaya Phase 2-3 (Pamulatan-Simpang Indralaya) 14,18 km
> Cinere-Jagorawi Phase 2 (Raya Bogor-Kukusan) 5,5 km
> Ciawi-Sukabumi Pahse I (Segmen Ciawi – Caringin) 7,3 km
> Pemalang-Batang (Sewaka-IC Pemalang) 6 km (eds/ang)


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_

Driving through Jakarta (Indonesia) from Tangerang to Jakarta Barat 30.08.2017 Timelapse x4


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Becakayu Toll Road in Jakarta opens to traffic tomorrow. It is 8 kilometers long and located in the eastern suburbs. It is a six lane expressway that runs parallel to the Jakarta - Cikampek Toll Road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Becakayu Toll Road in Jakarta opens to traffic tomorrow. It is 8 kilometers long and located in the eastern suburbs. It is a six lane expressway that runs parallel to the Jakarta - Cikampek Toll Road.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Progress Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad in East Java Province / November, 2017

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November, 2017 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan

Progress Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad in East Java Province / November, 2017

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr

Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad / November 2017 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_

Driving through Jakarta (Indonesia) Jalan Tol Lingkar Luar Jakarta 21.09.2017 Timelapse x4


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Soroja Toll Road*

The 10.5 km long Soreang - Pasir Koja Toll Road will open to traffic tomorrow, December 4. It is located near Bandung.










Report: http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/b...te.use.of.soreang.pasirkoja.toll.road..monday


----------



## Losbp

^^ You've got the wrong picture, it's the Semarang - Solo Toll Road, here's the one from Soreang - Pasir Koja ones 














































*Pasir Koja Interchange with Purwakarta - Bandung - Cileunyi (Purbaleunyi) Toll Road*










A bit of schematic how the interchange is: :cheers:

Pasir Koja Interchange by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How smooth is the driving surface of the toll roads in Indonesia? I see they are using a lot of concrete, is it noisy or uneven? For example China uses almost no concrete on their expressways anymore.


----------



## Losbp

For me driving in Europe especially in the Netherlands made me realized how "bumpy" toll roads are in Indonesia. It's not that noisy but it would be actually rare to see a smooth and even toll roads in Indonesia apart from the first ones such as Jagorawi. Durability is still being the main reason why we still develop new toll roads with concrete (except the new Palembang - Indralaya Toll Road since it runs above swampland), I might also assume that cost reduction and time plays on the decision on why to use concrete; but sometimes you just don't get the best quality of it. One notoriously known toll road for such bad condition is the Kanci - Pejagan Toll Road.


----------



## Losbp

More toll roads are actually scheduled to be opened this month, the next one being the remainder of the *Surabaya - Mojokerto Toll Road* that will connect the already finished section from Kertosono to Krian all the way to Surabaya and the already existing network.






















































https://www.instagram.com/p/BcMdtiyneYP/

Karangpilang










@stefanus_k










@abdullah_miff



















Hermawan Adi N










Totok A. Y.



> Take a look at the *road signs* and see how *inconsistent* our road sign design is hno:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

* part of trans kalimantan/West kalimantan*


----------



## Losbp

*Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang Toll Road*

This toll road has been subsequently improved over the past few years, it was known for its terrible condition

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

The old toll plaza. The fares are now integrated; the first cluster being the Jakarta - Cikopo - Palimanan section and the second one from Palimanan to Brebes. I would assume the second fare cluster would be extended all the way to Semarang when the remainder of the toll road will be opened this or next year.

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Ciledug Exit, this exit will be opened this year

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

The current eastern terminus of the toll road

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Palimanan - Kanci - Pejagan - Pemalang by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

:cheers:
​


----------



## ErwinFCG

^^
Do you also have information about the Cisumdawu toll road? Part of it will be operational this year, right?

I haven't been to Cileunyi for a while, but I cannot imagine how it will be connected to the current toll road there. Is it with an overpass across Jatinangor, or is there another solution?

And has work started on the Cigatas toll road to Tasik?


----------



## Losbp

^^ I doubt it. If I'm being very optimistic that Section 2 from Ranca Kalong to Sumedang with the first toll road tunnel in Indonesia can be finished in the end of this year or next year. The construction of the part from Cileunyi to Ranca Kalong will only commence this year, again it would be at least 2020 when the entire toll road be finished.

Some tunnel pictures:





































One project that I've been waiting for though would be the 99-km *Balikpapan-Samarinda Toll Road* which will be the first expressway in the Indonesian part of Borneo (as Brunei had already some sort of grade separated highway)


----------



## Losbp

*Solo - Kertosono Toll Road*
the 52-km Wilangan - Madiun - Ngawi section is now open




































​


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the status on the Surakarta - Sragen section? It was reported to open temporary during Idul Fitri in 2016, but I'm not sure if it has been closed afterwards or reopened in full.


----------



## Losbp

^^ The 90-km Solo - Sragen - Ngawi section will follow suit next month as well since it is now 90% completed, only a few overpasses that still need to be done.

























































The exit numbering system in this part alongside with Semarang - Solo Toll Road still need to be revised if all of them is going to be connected this or next year.


----------



## Losbp

A video from Sragen to Kartasura, this toll is of course still closed but many people sort of accessed them illegally. Sadly, multiple accidents causing deaths already occurred here hno:


----------



## kostas97

How about the Salatiga-Surakarta segment, as well as with the rest of the road to Surabaya??


----------



## Losbp

*Bogor Outer Ring Road*

Section 2B - will be opened this month 




























novydaldilaa










Danang Kalisla










Septyan


----------



## Losbp

*Ngawi - Wilangan Toll Road*





































Wilangan temporary exit, just hope that Wilangan - Kertosono part will be finished before this year ends; as well as the Salatiga - Surakarta section. 









​


----------



## cis logos

kostas97 said:


> How about the Salatiga-Surakarta segment, as well as with the rest of the road to Surabaya??


Salatiga - Kartasura (the district in the west of Surakarta/Solo) segment will be open functionally for the Eid al-Fitr 2018, but it will be operational in September 2018. Here is the list of the rest up to Surabaya:

Kartasura - Sragen (35 km): maybe at the end of this month or early May.
Sragen - Ngawi (50 km): May 18, I have a feeling that this segment will be open together with Kartasura - Sragen segment.
Ngawi - Wilangan (49,5 km): just operational at 29th of March, Losbp just posted the news.
Wilangan - Kertosono (37,5): the last segment opened, maybe on December 18.
The rest, from Kertosono to Surabaya is already operational.

So, at the end of this year, you could drive nonstop in expressway from Merak (port in the western end of Java, with a ferry link to Sumatra) to Pasuruan, a regency town in the south of Surabaya.


----------



## kostas97

cis logos said:


> Salatiga - Kartasura (the district in the west of Surakarta/Solo) segment will be open functionally for the Eid al-Fitr 2018, but it will be operational in September 2018. Here is the list of the rest up to Surabaya:
> 
> Kartasura - Sragen (35 km): maybe at the end of this month or early May.
> Sragen - Ngawi (50 km): May 18, I have a feeling that this segment will be open together with Kartasura - Sragen segment.
> Ngawi - Wilangan (49,5 km): just operational at 29th of March, Losbp just posted the news.
> Wilangan - Kertosono (37,5): the last segment opened, maybe on December 18.
> The rest, from Kertosono to Surabaya is already operational.
> 
> So, at the end of this year, you could drive nonstop in expressway from Merak (port in the western end of Java, with a ferry link to Sumatra) to Pasuruan, a regency town in the south of Surabaya.


I understand, but is the segment from Tegal to Semarang under construction??


----------



## Losbp

kostas97 said:


> I understand, but is the segment from Tegal to Semarang under construction??


All the segments are now under construction.


----------



## cis logos

kostas97 said:


> I understand, but is the segment from Tegal to Semarang under construction??


Most of them are targeted to be opened before the mudik season, around the Ied, this year will be in the mid-June (when the city dwellers return to their hometown and village to visit families, the peak-season for all modes of transportation).

Here is the detail for Trans Java expressway in the west of Semarang city:
From Merak to Jakarta, and to Brebes Timur (East Brebes) is already operational.
Brebes Timur - Pemalang (37,3 km): scheduled to be open on April 18, but still no news until now, I expect this segment will be opened in May. City of Tegal is several km to the east of Brebes town.
Pemalang - Batang (39,4 km): will be opened on July 18.
Batang - Semarang (75 km): will be opened on June 18.

Moreover, there are also four projects in Trans-Sumatra expressway, around Medan city, Pekanbaru to Dumai Port, Palembang to Bandar Lampung and down to Bakauheni Port (ferry link to Java), and Padang in West Sumatra toward Pekanbaru. One project in Borneo (Balikpapan - Samarinda, 99 km) and Sulawesi (Manado - Bitung, 39,4 km). If everything goes as it scheduled, at the end of 2019, Indonesia will have 2950 km of expressway.


----------



## kostas97

cis logos said:


> Most of them are targeted to be opened before the mudik season, around the Ied, this year will be in the mid-June (when the city dwellers return to their hometown and village to visit families, the peak-season for all modes of transportation).
> 
> Here is the detail for Trans Java expressway in the west of Semarang city:
> From Merak to Jakarta, and to Brebes Timur (East Brebes) is already operational.
> Brebes Timur - Pemalang (37,3 km): scheduled to be open on April 18, but still no news until now, I expect this segment will be opened in May. City of Tegal is several km to the east of Brebes town.
> Pemalang - Batang (39,4 km): will be opened on July 18.
> Batang - Semarang (75 km): will be opened on June 18.
> 
> Moreover, there are also four projects in Trans-Sumatra expressway, around Medan city, Pekanbaru to Dumai Port, Palembang to Bandar Lampung and down to Bakauheni Port (ferry link to Java), and Padang in West Sumatra toward Pekanbaru. One project in Borneo (Balikpapan - Samarinda, 99 km) and Sulawesi (Manado - Bitung, 39,4 km). If everything goes as it scheduled, at the end of 2019, Indonesia will have 2950 km of expressway.


This number of expressway km in Indonesia is very good compared to the current one and its very good that most of Java will now be well connected....but how about the rest of the trans-Sumatra expressway? Are the Pekanbaru-Palembang and Medan-Pekanbaru segments under construction as well??


----------



## cis logos

kostas97 said:


> This number of expressway km in Indonesia is very good compared to the current one and its very good that most of Java will now be well connected....but how about the rest of the trans-Sumatra expressway? Are the Pekanbaru-Palembang and Medan-Pekanbaru segments under construction as well??


Yeah, considering Indonesia only have 1200 km of expressway to this date, it will almost triple in 2019.

The priority, for now, is connecting the Trans Java (northern coast expressway up to Semarang - Solo, then continue in the middle of Java up to Banyuwangi), some sections of Trans Sumatra, and the four layer of ring road around Jakarta (two already done). After all priorities are done, resources will be shifted to build the southern expressway, from Sukabumi - Bandung - Cilacap - Yogyakarta - Solo, then go back north through Semarang - Solo expressway, continue to Demak - Tuban and end to Surabaya (all of this sections are still planned, except Semarang - Demak which will start construction soon). And the connector between north and south:
1. Jakarta - Bogor (operational), continue to Bogor - Sukabumi - Pelabuhanratu (first segment, Ciawi - Cigombong, 15 km, should be operational before mudik),
2. Cikampek - Bandung (operational),
3. Bandung - Cirebon, the Cisumdawu expressway, some sections as long as 31 km should be opened at the end of 2018,
4. Tegal - Cilacap (still planned),
5. Semarang - Bawen - Solo (will be finished this year),
6. Bawen - Yogyakarta and Solo - Yogyakarta (construction will begin this year for Bawen - Yogyakarta, for Solo - Yogyakarta it will take time as many historical sites in the area)
7. Surabaya - Gempol (operational), continue to Malang (some sections are operational, the rest should be done in 2018 and 2019).

For Trans Sumatra, still no news about Pekanbaru - Palembang. The segments that on the news now:
1. Medan vicinity: some segments are opened last year, and will be done this year (Medan - Binjai and Medan - Kualanamu - Tebingtinggi), Tebingtinggi - Parapat is already announced.
2. Pekanbaru - Dumai, first part Pekanbaru - Petapahan, 32,8 km, will be opened in Des 18, the second part up to Dumai (98 km) is planned to open in 2019.
3. Palembang vicinity, and the expressway to Lampung province, should be finished this year.
4. First part of Aceh - Medan, the Banda Aceh - Sigli section (75 km), construction will start on July 18.
5. First part of Padang - Pekanbaru, the Padang - Sicincin section (28), construction is already started this year. The target for whole Padang - Pekanbaru itself (255 km, with 8,95 a km long tunnel through Bukit Barisan mountain) is 2022.

The rest of Trans Sumatra is targeted to finish on 2024. But everything could happen, like Aceh - Medan and Padang - Pekanbaru which is planned to start construction next year, but both projects already start this year.


----------



## kostas97

cis logos said:


> Yeah, considering Indonesia only have 1200 km of expressway to this date, it will almost triple in 2019.
> 
> The priority, for now, is connecting the Trans Java (northern coast expressway up to Semarang - Solo, then continue in the middle of Java up to Banyuwangi), some sections of Trans Sumatra, and the four layer of ring road around Jakarta (two already done). After all priorities are done, resources will be shifted to build the southern expressway, from Sukabumi - Bandung - Cilacap - Yogyakarta - Solo, then go back north through Semarang - Solo expressway, continue to Demak - Tuban and end to Surabaya (all of this sections are still planned, except Semarang - Demak which will start construction soon). And the connector between north and south:
> 1. Jakarta - Bogor (operational), continue to Bogor - Sukabumi - Pelabuhanratu (first segment, Ciawi - Cigombong, 15 km, should be operational before mudik),
> 2. Cikampek - Bandung (operational),
> 3. Bandung - Cirebon, the Cisumdawu expressway, some sections as long as 31 km should be opened at the end of 2018,
> 4. Tegal - Cilacap (still planned),
> 5. Semarang - Bawen - Solo (will be finished this year),
> 6. Bawen - Yogyakarta and Solo - Yogyakarta (construction will begin this year for Bawen - Yogyakarta, for Solo - Yogyakarta it will take time as many historical sites in the area)
> 7. Surabaya - Gempol (operational), continue to Malang (some sections are operational, the rest should be done in 2018 and 2019).
> 
> For Trans Sumatra, still no news about Pekanbaru - Palembang. The segments that on the news now:
> 1. Medan vicinity: some segments are opened last year, and will be done this year (Medan - Binjai and Medan - Kualanamu - Tebingtinggi), Tebingtinggi - Parapat is already announced.
> 2. Pekanbaru - Dumai, first part Pekanbaru - Petapahan, 32,8 km, will be opened in Des 18, the second part up to Dumai (98 km) is planned to open in 2019.
> 3. Palembang vicinity, and the expressway to Lampung province, should be finished this year.
> 4. First part of Aceh - Medan, the Banda Aceh - Sigli section (75 km), construction will start on July 18.
> 5. First part of Padang - Pekanbaru, the Padang - Sicincin section (28), construction is already started this year. The target for whole Padang - Pekanbaru itself (255 km, with 8,95 a km long tunnel through Bukit Barisan mountain) is 2022.
> 
> The rest of Trans Sumatra is targeted to finish on 2024. But everything could happen, like Aceh - Medan and Padang - Pekanbaru which is planned to start construction next year, but both projects already start this year.


The projects seem to be well progressed and constructions is also booming in the whole of Indonesia, which is clearly good news....let's wait to see more pictures and news of all the projects


----------



## cis logos

kostas97 said:


> The projects seem to be well progressed and constructions is also booming in the whole of Indonesia, which is clearly good news....let's wait to see more pictures and news of all the projects


Outside Java and Sumatra (where around 3/4 of the population live), the expressway construction is not really a hype. The only operational segment is around Makassar (in South Sulawesi) and Denpasar (Bali). The only expressway construction projects are Balikpapan - Samarinda in East Kalimantan and Manado - Bitung in North Sulawesi.

Some private companies propose to build Samarinda -Bontang expressway (75 km) after Balikpapan - Samarinda is finished, from Makassar airport continued to Maros, more construction in Bali Island and around Mataram city in Lombok Island. Also, local provincial governments propose Pontianak - Singkawang expressway in West Kalimantan and Banjarmasin - Batulicin in South Kalimantan. And maybe, if the next Indonesian capital moved to the area between Banjarmasin and Balikpapan (in the next decade), I'm sure that the gov will build the expressway from Balikpapan to Banjarmasin, and up to Palangkaraya.

Besides that, I doubt if there will be more expressway project as the intercity traffic outside that area is low to very low. The 2x2 usual road should be more than enough for decades.


----------



## Losbp

*Ngawi - Kertosono Toll Road* (from Wilangan to Madiun)


----------



## ErwinFCG

*Map of Trans-Java toll road*

Based on among others the information in this thread, I have prepared an article on the Trans-Java toll road. The article (including a table of all the sections and their status, as well as a more detailed description) is in Dutch, but I thought for here the accompanying map may be interesting:










Green = existing Trans-Java toll roads (including the recently opened section near Ngawi)
Yellow = to be opened this year
Red = to be opened later
Grey = other existing toll roads


----------



## readone02

*JORR & Jakarta-Tangerang Toll Road*


----------



## ptt76

The construction of Bakauheni - Terbanggi Besar Toll Road is about to complete. The project divided into 4 sections has reached 95.81% of progress.

Currently, only one section (Bakauheni-Sidomulyo, 39.4 km) is open. On the other hand, others section (Sidomulyo - Kotabaru, Kotabaru - Metro, and Metro-Terbanggi Besar) are still under construction.

Hopefully, this toll road segment will be open on December 2018.




























@garudainfrastructure


----------



## hackes

*Solo-Kertosono (East Java)*

Rest area construction on Solo-Kertosono section of Trans Java Motorway



ilyas world said:


> Loc. Ngawi - jawa timur
> credit : @rendrasupayjho


----------



## hackes

*Semarang-Solo (Central Java)*

Construction along Salatiga-Kartasura section of Trans Java Motorway is nearly completed



kenyot said:


> credit to: KOMPAS/FERGANATA INDRA RIATMOKO


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've read they want the entire Jakarta - Semarang motorway open on December 20th.


----------



## hackes

Even they're expecting Jakarta-Surabaya to be ready on the end of December. Still, it sounds too optimistic.


Those were left to be finished:

_Pemalang to Batang >> ready to open_

Batang to Semarang >> critical construction is on going at the last 2 km in Semarang

_Salatiga to Solo >> ready to open_

Wilangan to Kertosono >> lots of overpasses are left to be finished


----------



## readone02

*Jakarta Airport Expressway*


----------



## Losbp

Indonesia is opening several new expressways this month, some temporarily for the Christmas and New Year's holiday 

*Trans-Java toll road open to public on Friday : SOEs Minister*

https://en.antaranews.com/news/121439/trans-java-toll-road-open-to-public-on-friday--soes-minister



> Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Minister Rini Soemarno said the Trans Java Toll Road will be opened to the public on Friday, Dec 21.
> 
> "Maybe tomorrow morning it (Trans Java Toll Road) will open to the public," Minister Rini told the media crew in Surabaya on Thursday.
> 
> She further explained that the Trans Java Toll Road had already been certified and is in full good condition, so that the public could pass it.
> 
> "Alhamdulillah (Thank God), the road is ready and get certification to be able to be passed by the public," the minister said when attending the launch of the Trans Java Toll Expedition group.
> 
> The Trans Java Toll Road, which will be opened to the public on Friday morning, was previously ready to be opened by President Joko Widodo, today.
> 
> The Trans Java Toll Road Expedition held by the Ministry of SOEs was part of a series of events on the inauguration of the Trans Java Toll Road by the President.
> 
> The Trans Java Toll Road which will be opened for the public includes seven Trans Java toll roads, including *Batang-Semarang along 75 kilometers (Km)*, *Semarang- Solo Salatiga-Kartasura Segment along 31 Km*, *Ngawi-Kertosono-Kediri Wilangan-Kertosono Segment 37,9 Km*,* Gempol-Pasuruan Pasuruan-Grati Segment along 14 Km and Pemalang-Batang along 39.2 Km, Surabaya-Gempol, and Jombang-Mojokerto*.
> 
> According to data reported by Jasa Marga, the total length of the seven Trans Java toll roads has reached around 199.55 kilometers.
> 
> The Trans Java Toll Road connects Jakarta with Surabaya and has a total overall length of around 760 Kilometers.
> 
> Reporting by Aji Cakti, Eliswan A


----------



## Losbp

*Ciawi - Sukabumi Expressway*

The first 15 km segment to Cigombong open this month

Jalan Tol Ciawi-Sukabumi (Bocimi) by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Ciawi-Sukabumi (Bocimi) by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Ciawi-Sukabumi (Bocimi) by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Ciawi-Sukabumi (Bocimi) by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Ciawi-Sukabumi (Bocimi) by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Ciawi-Sukabumi (Bocimi) by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Ciawi-Sukabumi (Bocimi) by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jalan Tol Ciawi-Sukabumi (Bocimi) by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These sections opened if I'm correct. I also think there is now almost 1000 kilometers of the Trans-Java Toll Road completed from Cilegon to Pasuruan.


----------



## irrational_pi

^^
True, and now finally the two biggest cities in Indonesia have been connected via toll road :banana:


----------



## ahonksirad

ChrisZwolle said:


> These sections opened if I'm correct. I also think there is now almost 1000 kilometers of the Trans-Java Toll Road completed from Cilegon to Pasuruan.


^^ since 21st December 2018, 6am (WIB), the expressway connecting Merak until Probolinggo is officially opened for traffic. But there are several exit that keep closed for finishing and still under construction, e.g. Pekalongan (land acquisition has just cleared), Kandeman (finishing of concrete overlaying on intersection with National highway), Kaliwungu (finishing of concrete overlaying on intersection with National highway), Adisoemarmo International Airport (land acquisition on progress), Wonorejo (under construction) and Tongas (under construction).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Bakauheni - Lematang Toll Road on Sumatra has opened on 21 December, but this seems to be a temporary opening due to the holidays.

>> http://www.tribunnews.com/regional/...mi-bisa-dilewati-beroperasi-24-jam-dan-gratis


----------



## The Polwoman

The same sort of opening happened between Pandaan and Malang. When passing by yesterday, the toll road sadly seemed to be closed again for the final touches. Soon the Pandaan-Malang part will reopen, while being fully functional. Also, I saw the works on the stretch to Sawojajar.


----------



## The Polwoman

*1520km jalan tol?*

2018 was without doubt the most productive year of road building in Indonesian history, and finally one can drive from Jakarta to Surabaya in a smooth way. About a third of all toll roads was finished past year and more will follow suit.

With updating statistics from 2018 and what to expect for 2019, I have looked at which toll roads became fully functional and which ones will very likely be at the end of 2019. This is the list I came up with:

*Sumatra*
2018	14,3	Pamulutan-Indralaya 
2018	78,5	Tanjung Bakauheni-Kotabaru
*Trans-Java* 
2018	37,5	Brebes Timur-Pemalang 
2018	23,3	Pemalang-Pekalongan 
2018	15,9	Pekalongan-Batang 
2018	74,2	Batang-Krapyak 
2018	22,4	Salatiga-Boyolali 
2018	11,1	Boyolali-Kartosuro 
2018	20,9	Kartosuro-Karanganyar 
2018	35,2	Karanganyar-Mantingan 
2018	34,2	Mantingan-Ngawi 
2018	87,9	Ngawi-Kertosono*
*Others* 
2018	15,4	Ciawi-Cigombong
2018 5,8 Antasari-Jalan Brigif

_*includes 0,9km of other section_

Added: 470,8km (1043,2km > 1519,8km)

*2019* 
2019	31,3	Rembang-Probolinggo** 
2019	38,5	Pandaan-Malang** 
2019	61,9	Kotabaru-Terbanggi Besar 
2019	39,9	Manado-Bitung** 
2019	61,7	Cileunyi-Sumedang-Dawuan 
2019	20,1	Sei Rampah-Tebing Tinggi 
2019	99	Balikpapan-Samarinda	
2019 11,2 Kunciran-Serpong

_**some parts that may have opened up during Christmas 2018, however, were not permanently open yet
*** other roads which include unclear, later or unrealistic finishing data are not yet included (until someone has found a realistic 2019 target)
_

Added: 363,6km (1519,8km > 1883,4km)

If one of you has found some errors, I'll take a look for it and correct in case it has to be changed.


----------



## rilham2new

irrational_pi said:


> ^^
> True, and now finally the two biggest cities in Indonesia have been connected via toll road :banana:


All major city in Java Islands with 1 million+ population has been connected with toll road. Now it is possible to drive on toll roads from Banten to East Java.

With the exception of tiny Jogja of course.


----------



## hackes

*Bali Mandara Toll Road*

The only Indonesia's toll road that has a motorcycle lane.












_credit to jasamargabalitol_official_












_credit to nics_mindset_
























_credit to flightmoods_


----------



## irham2008

Jakarta-Cikampek Toll Road (elevated)

Taken on 26 December 2018


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is this normal? A massive traffic jam in the middle of the night in Bekasi? I've noticed this several times on Google Maps recently.


----------



## ahonksirad

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is this normal? A massive traffic jam in the middle of the night in Bekasi? I've noticed this several times on Google Maps recently.


The answer is post above you: Jakarta-Cikampek Elevated Section project. starts from KM 9 (Cikunir Interchange) to KM 47 (Karawang Barat Exit)


----------



## cis logos

lampsakos21 said:


> Thank you for your feedback. . If the budget of indonesia is small and they cant do simoultaneously many projects then i would be prioritising the Sumatera island upgrade and try to build the most essential and crucial for the development of the island , infrastructures. And then go for the Malaka strait bridge ...maybe is better though first a bridge that connects both singapore and malaysia with indonesia because that would bring more benefits and could somehow help some areas of sumatera to get urbanised and be like suburbs of singapore , virtualy speaking . As for the sunda strait ., i am really concerned about the krakatoa violent erupting history and maybe the only solution could be to make an artificial peninsula from both sides and a tunnel instead of a birdge that could limit the transit of huge ships . While they build those artficial peninsulas , thye could create some antitsunami barriers or build them high enough to avoid any problems .


Yup, that's what the government priorities for now. I don't think Sumatera will become the suburbs of Singapore or Malaysia as the Malacca Strait Bridge is connected with Dumai in Sumatera, the land around this port city is mostly peatland. Harder soil is quite far from Sumatera east coast in some places. Batam Island has more possibility and currently become the suburbs of Singapore. This island was a sleepy place back in the 80s with a population less than 100 thousand, then it develops so fast and has more than 1 million people now. Batam is currently connected with the islands chain in the south, and a new bridge is planned to connect Batam with Bintan, the largest island in that area. After that, we might see the crossing to Singapore become reality.

Sumatera has several metropolitan areas which is larger than 1 million: Medan (Between 4-5 mi), Palembang (2 mi), Padang (1,7 mi), and Bandar Lampung (1,5 mi), and Batam (1,2 mi), with dozens of cities between 100 thousand and 1 mi. But the island is just big and the population center is spreaded. So, that's why the Trans-Sumatera toll road is a good priority. And further economic development to stem the migration to Java.



lampsakos21 said:


> Very good for the progress  Indonesia has such a huge potential and despite the natural calamities hitting from time to time , it is progressing to the right direction. Good news for Melaka strait . as for Sunda strait of course i am aware of the situation with the volcano that is why you have to build tunnels instead of bridges . I am also aware of the megaquakes that occur from time to time an if they do the tunnels right , no tsunami or big landslide could destory those tunnels. Also for searching any kind of magma domes underneath the specified path there should be sensors who check any kind of changes , or finding the most ideal path for making that tunnel .
> Also i have checked through webapp navionics , that you can make also a connection between Sumatera and Island of Borneo . And you could easily connect java with some islands , including Bali . Because the depth and also the vicinity of the lands could permit the construction of bridges or tunnels . Also i have seen that some islands around Singapure and Sumatera that are located south and south west could be a second connection between Sumatera and Singapore . That could give you a great strategical and geopolitical boost for the straits of Melaka and also Singapore Sumatera strait and also Sunda strait . Also for the connection between Borneo and Sumatera you could expand the connection between Borneo and Phillipinesn( Mindanao) the Depths over there are acceptable for any kind of connection


Bridge to Borneo or Sulawesi is just too far :nuts: I can't imagine driving hundreds of mile with only open sea in my side. A bit scary I think. The government focus more on upgrading the existing ports, and build the new ones to connect the wide seas.

Several bridge plan exists to connect the island and cross the bay in Indonesia. I will make the map when I have the time.

In operation: Java - Madura (Suramadu Bridge) in East Java, Benoa Bay Toll Road (Bali Mandara) in Bali, Ambon Bay bridge (Merah Putih Bridge) in Maluku, series of bridge between Batam and its southern islands (Barelang Bridges) and Bintan - Dompak in Riau Islands, Tual City - Kai Kecil Island in Maluku, Yamdena - Larat in Maluku.

Under-construction: Kendari Bay Bridge in South East Sulawesi, Holtekamp Bridge in Jayapura lagoon, Papua.

Upcoming: Balikpapan Bay Bridge in East Kalimantan, Batam - Bintan Bridge, Flores - Adonara (Pancasila Palmerah Bridge, equipped with sea stream turbine) in East Nusa Tenggara.

Proposed: Sumatera - Java, Sumatera - Bangka, Kalimantan - Laut Island, Muna - Buton and Java - Bali (this one is postponed because of socio-cultural problem).

There are more proposals, but I ignore them as they are still too vague without real government support. Some small bridges between islands like in Lembongan - Ceningan and Thousands Islands in Jakarta Bay are also ignored.


----------



## lampsakos21

cis logos said:


> Yup, that's what the government priorities for now. I don't think Sumatera will become the suburbs of Singapore or Malaysia as the Malacca Strait Bridge is connected with Dumai in Sumatera, the land around this port city is mostly peatland. Harder soil is quite far from Sumatera east coast in some places. Batam Island has more possibility and currently become the suburbs of Singapore. This island was a sleepy place back in the 80s with a population less than 100 thousand, then it develops so fast and has more than 1 million people now. Batam is currently connected with the islands chain in the south, and a new bridge is planned to connect Batam with Bintan, the largest island in that area. After that, we might see the crossing to Singapore become reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Sumatera has several metropolitan areas which is larger than 1 million: Medan (Between 4-5 mi), Palembang (2 mi), Padang (1,7 mi), and Bandar Lampung (1,5 mi), and Batam (1,2 mi), with dozens of cities between 100 thousand and 1 mi. But the island is just big and the population center is spreaded. So, that's why the Trans-Sumatera toll road is a good priority. And further economic development to stem the migration to Java.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge to Borneo or Sulawesi is just too far :nuts: I can't imagine driving hundreds of mile with only open sea in my side. A bit scary I think. The government focus more on upgrading the existing ports, and build the new ones to connect the wide seas.
> 
> 
> 
> Several bridge plan exists to connect the island and cross the bay in Indonesia. I will make the map when I have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> In operation: Java - Madura (Suramadu Bridge) in East Java, Benoa Bay Toll Road (Bali Mandara) in Bali, Ambon Bay bridge (Merah Putih Bridge) in Maluku, series of bridge between Batam and its southern islands (Barelang Bridges) and Bintan - Dompak in Riau Islands, Tual City - Kai Kecil Island in Maluku, Yamdena - Larat in Maluku.
> 
> 
> 
> Under-construction: Kendari Bay Bridge in South East Sulawesi, Holtekamp Bridge in Jayapura lagoon, Papua.
> 
> 
> 
> Upcoming: Balikpapan Bay Bridge in East Kalimantan, Batam - Bintan Bridge, Flores - Adonara (Pancasila Palmerah Bridge, equipped with sea stream turbine) in East Nusa Tenggara.
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed: Sumatera - Java, Sumatera - Bangka, Kalimantan - Laut Island, Muna - Buton and Java - Bali (this one is postponed because of socio-cultural problem).
> 
> 
> 
> There are more proposals, but I ignore them as they are still too vague without real government support. Some small bridges between islands like in Lembongan - Ceningan and Thousands Islands in Jakarta Bay are also ignored.




Very very good  as for the borneo Sumatera connection it would be like the denmark sweden connection , some tunnel and some bridge and artifical islands. The depth on that area is very little , between few meters to 100 and something , which is nothing in comparison with other places , like between sulawesi and borneo which they have depths between those two islands around 1000 to 3000 meter. So you should t be afraid


----------



## sponge_bob

lampsakos21 said:


> So you should t be afraid


You should be very afraid, the proposed megabridge (or tunnel?) is less than 30km from Krakatoa. 

CIS Logos, can you ask the original poster who started this thread to link your overall summaries and maps into the first post in this thread, look at the way the Poland thread starts with links to maps and statistics in the first post. Easier to find that way.


----------



## cis logos

sponge_bob said:


> Excellent work, I would think that as Indonesia built less than 2000km since it first existed 70 years ago then building nearly another 6000km in only 5 years is well beyond the capabilities of the construction industry and government. Even another 2000km would seem slightly outrageous as a plan.
> 
> Perhaps you should make it read "Total in "2024?"??" instead.  Could you perhaps ask the mods to move that particular post to the beginning of the thread where up to date summaries are most useful.


Maybe I can contact the thread-starter or the mod.

Yes, it is outrageous. Even when you told Indonesian people in 2014 that the country will have 2000 km of toll road in 2019, no one will believe you. There is a complete list of toll road with their date of opening, and the ones under construction or planned here:

http://bpjt.pu.go.id/

It is the Indonesian Toll Authority, you can find the list in Toll Road >> Progress and Monitoring section.

From that list, here is the length of the Indonesian toll road from time to time:
1978-1998: 573.33 km 
1998-2014: 811.12 km
2015-2017: 1146.05 km
2017-May 2019: 1794.85 km

From this news, 806 km more will be added until the end of 2019, with detailed list. So it will be 2600 km by the end of 2019.
https://finance.detik.com/infrastruktur/d-4543799/ada-806-km-tol-beroperasi-tahun-2019-ini-jadwalnya



> Juni:
> 1. Terbanggi Besar-Pematang Panggang-Kayu Agung 189 km
> 2. Kunciran-Serpong Paket 2 (Parigi-Serpong) 4,42 km
> 3. Cimanggis-Cibitung seksi 1A (JC Cimanggis-On/Off Ramp Trans Yogie) 3,2 km
> 4. Cibitung-Cilincing seksi 1-2 (Cibitung-Tambun Utara) 17,5 km
> 5. Kayu Agung-Palembang-Betung seksi 1 (Kayu Agung-Jakabaring) 33,5 km
> 6. Pandaan-Malang seksi 4 (Singosari-Pakis) 5,1 km
> 
> Juli:
> 1. Balikpapan-Samarinda seksi 1-5 99,6 km
> 2. Cinere-Serpong seksi I (SS Serpong-SS Pamulang) 6,5 km
> 
> Agustus:
> 1. Krian-Legundi-Bunder-Manyar seksi 2-3 (Kademean Mengganti-Boboh) 14,7 km
> 
> September:
> 1. Kunciran-Serpong Paket 1 (Kunciran-Parigi) 6,72 km
> 2. Cileunyi-Sumedang-Dawuan seksi 2 (Ranca
> Kalong-Sumedang) (APBN) 17,1 km
> 3. Cileunyi-Sumedang-Dawuan seksi 3 (Sumedang-Cimalaka) 4,1 km
> 4. Depok-Antasari seksi 2 (Brigif-Sawangan) 6,3 km
> 5. Bekasi-Cawang-Kp Melayu seksi 1A (Cipinang-Casablanca), seksi 2A (Jaka Sampurna-Jl Hasibuan) 8,1 km
> 
> Oktober:
> 1. Manado-Bitung seksi 1 - 2A (Manado-Danowudu) 25,5 km
> 2. Jakarta-Cikampek II Elevated 36,4 km
> 3. Cinere-Serpong seksi 2 (SS Pamulang-SS
> Cinere) 3,6 km
> 4. Bagian 6 Ruas Tol DKI Jakarta seksi 1A (Klp. Gading-Pulo Gebang) 9,3 km
> 
> November:
> 1. Cengkareng-Kunciran seksi 1-4 (Kunciran-Cengkareng) 14,2 km
> 
> Desember:
> 1. Krian-Legundi-Bunder-Manyar seksi 1 (Krian-Kademean-Mengganti) 10,6 km
> 2. Pekanbaru-Dumai seksi 1-2 (Pekanbaru-
> Petapahan) 32,8 km
> 3. Medan-Binjai seksi 1 (Jl Veteran-Tj Mulia) 4,3 km
> 4. Pandaan-Malang seksi 5 (Pakis-Malang) 2,38 km
> 5. Serang-Panimbang seksi 1 10 km


----------



## sponge_bob

PM the thread starter, I am sure they would be happy to oblige.

The current projects are part of ;a plan' to increase the toll road network from 800km to around 1900km and in 6 years from 2014-2019 from what I can make out and also from what I can make out this plan to build 1100km in 6 years is broadly on course as well. 

It should be possible to increase that to a 2000km industry output in the next 6 year period and maybe finish 6000km by 2030 if you are lucky and the state budget holds up.


----------



## lampsakos21

*[RI] Indonesia | road infrastructure • infrastruktur jalan*



sponge_bob said:


> You should be very afraid, the proposed megabridge (or tunnel?) is less than 30km from Krakatoa.
> 
> CIS Logos, can you ask the original poster who started this thread to link your overall summaries and maps into the first post in this thread, look at the way the Poland thread starts with links to maps and statistics in the first post. Easier to find that way.




Lol we know the potential hazards that exist in nature but if we think like that then the majority of the things the humanity has built should have never exist .After all risks must be taken.krakatoa has a very bad reputation and i understand that ,but there are other countries that have volcanoes and still they have tunnels bridges etc few km away from there


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Contraflow operations on the Trans-Java Toll Road.


----------



## ahonksirad

ChrisZwolle said:


> Contraflow operations on the Trans-Java Toll Road.


^^ this one way policy during Eid season applied *from KM 70 (Cikampek Utama gate barrier) to KM 414 (Kalikangkung gate barrier)*. It moved the congestion from usually in Cikarang Utama and Palimanan (KM 188) gate barrier to Semarang and Semarang-Solo expressway, so in Semarang-Solo segment, the *[url="https://news.detik.com/berita-jawa-tengah/d-4573439/diberlakukan-contraflow-atasi-kemacetan-di-ruas-tol-semarang-solo:]contraflow scheme[/url]* was applied since KM 424 (Banyumanik gate barrier) to KM 433 (Ungaran exit).

*One way congestion at Kalikangkung gate barrier, Semarang*










*Contraflow scheme at Semarang-Solo expressway*


----------



## readone02

*Jakarta Outer Ringroad, East to West*


----------



## cis logos

embassyofaudrey said:


> *Takengon, Aceh Province, Sumatera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc : @georgetimothy
> 
> * Loc : Cangkringan District, Sleman Regency, Yogyakarta Province, Java*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc IG : @explorepetualang


..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A short 4.75 km section of the Pandaan - Malang Toll Road has opened to traffic on 26 May, along the north/east side of Malang to 'Pakis'.

>> http://suryamalang.tribunnews.com/2...ari-minggu-seperti-ini-kondisi-exit-tol-pakis


----------



## cis logos

Seems like it's opened temporarily to ease the 'mudik' traffic. But it will be fully operational soon.


----------



## cis logos

*More roads, more dams, more power plants for Indonesia*



> https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/more-roads-more-dams-more-power-plants-for-indonesia
> 
> Jokowi set to continue infrastructure push to drive economy in his second term as president.
> 
> *The Trans-Java and Trans-Sumatra highways are expected to be completed during the second term of President Joko Widodo, shortening travelling times and opening up new job opportunities on Indonesia's two main islands.*
> 
> Officials say that the roads are part of the President's buffet of upcoming projects, and just like in his first term, the President will firmly focus on infrastructure works, including more new seaports, airports, dams and power plants to keep the economy humming over the next five years.
> 
> *The 1,150km Trans-Java toll highway will link Merak in the westernmost part of Java to Probolinggo and Banyuwangi in East Java by next year, said Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono.* A typical trip from Merak to Banyuwangi today takes some 20 hours, but it would be cut to around 15 hours with the highway. *Around 964km of the Trans-Java highway has been completed as of April*, helping Indonesians make smoother journeys as they returned to their hometowns for Hari Raya last week.
> 
> With more than half of Indonesia's 260 million people living on Java island, the highway could create opportunities for many rural communities with an expected rise in land values, and encourage the business-minded to open roadside stalls, car repair shops and motels.
> 
> *In neighbouring Sumatra, the island's first highway linking northern Aceh province and Lampung in the south will be 2,000km long. Some 300km of the Trans-Sumatra highway is ready.*
> 
> Once completed, a typical trip between the Aceh capital of Banda Aceh and Bakauheni, a beach town in Lampung, will take less than a day, shaving off many hours from the time taken using normal roads.
> 
> *"The President has given us a target to finish (the Trans-Sumatra toll roads) by 2024,"* Mr Basuki told The Sunday Times.
> 
> In his first five-year term from 2014, Mr Joko, a former furniture exporter, developed 3,432km of roads, 947km of toll roads, 10 new airports and 19 new seaports in South-east Asia's largest economy, according to data from the Office of the Presidential Staff.
> 
> Some 4,700 trillion rupiah (S$450 billion) was sunk into these projects, which included the country's first MRT line in Jakarta, and the first LRT line in Palembang, the capital of South Sumatra province.
> 
> National development agency chief Bambang Brodjonegoro said in a recent interview with Bloomberg that *there is a list of proposed projects worth 5,957 trillion rupiah for the 2020 to 2024 period*, to be approved by the President, who will be sworn in for a second term this October.
> 
> Mr Basuki said other new toll roads will also be built to support emerging economic centres, such as one from Balikpapan to Bontang towns in East Kalimantan province.
> 
> Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said the high-speed rail line linking Jakarta to neighbouring Bandung is expected to be completed in 2021. "The Jakarta-Bandung railway project is under way. Land acquisition is carried out little by little," he said. The rail line will cut travel time to 40 minutes, from around three hours by road at present. Another rail line project, which seeks to link the capital and Indonesia's second-biggest city of Surabaya, is expected to kick off next year, Mr Budi said.
> 
> "The priority is to maximise projects that can drive the regional economy. The question is whether new economic centres or industrial hubs emerge after the infrastructure is set up," said Dr Muhammad Faisal, executive director of Centre of Reform on Economics Indonesia.
> 
> "For instance, can toll roads across Surabaya foster industrial estates and tourism in regencies passed by maotorists?"


----------



## cis logos

*Kebumen, Central Java Province, Java Island
*


embassyofaudrey said:


>


*Bima, Sumbawa Island, West Nusa Tenggara Province
*


embassyofaudrey said:


>


----------



## cis logos

*Indonesia Toll Road (Motorway) Projects Summary *
*Until 1st July 2019
*

Ruas = Section
BUJT (Badan Usaha Jalan Tol) = Toll Road Developer Company
Panjang (km) = Length in km
Biaya Investasi = Investment Cost

*Persiapan (In Preparation)
*



*Pengadaan Lahan (Land Acquisition)
Konstruksi (Under Construction)*





*Sebagian Operasi (Partially Operational)*



https://finance.detik.com/infrastruktur/d-4606757/progres-pembangunan-jalan-tol-yang-jadi-prioritas-jokowi

*Fully Operational = approx. 1800 km
Upcoming (in prep., UC, etc) = 3939.31 km*


----------



## cis logos

*Indonesia to start building 7km bridge linking Bintan and Batam in 2020*
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/indonesia-to-start-building-7km-bridge-linking-bintan-and-batam-11711862



> JAKARTA: *Indonesia will start building a 7km bridge to connect two islands close to Singapore next year, as part of efforts to develop industry and tourism in the area.*
> 
> The bridge connecting Batam and Bintan islands will cost an estimated 4 trillion rupiah (US$284.35 million), the office of the Cabinet secretary said on Thursday (Jul 11), and will be the longest in the Southeast Asian country.
> 
> The bridge aims to capitalise on the expansion of Singapore's Changi Airport with the development of a new Terminal 5, which will have transport connections to Bintan.
> 
> President Joko Widodo, who has made building infrastructure the cornerstone of his first term in office, has pledged to continue cutting bottlenecks Southeast Asia's largest economy in his second term, which starts in October.
> 
> His administration has also sought to market Batam, Indonesia's only free trade zone, to investors looking to relocate factories out of China amid a simmering trade war between Beijing and Washington.
> 
> *Construction of the bridge is due to start in 2020 and take three to four years to complete,* the office said.
> 
> During a campaign event in April, Widodo vowed to complete the construction of the bridge, according to a report by Jakarta Post. The bridge project was first introduced in 2005, said the report.


Along with Bitung (city) - Lembeh Island in North Sulawesi province, Balikpapan Bay Toll Bridge in East Kalimantan prov., and Buton I. - Muna I. in Southeast Sulawesi prov., next year will see the start of multiple bridge megaprojects in Indonesia.

Smaller sea bridge proposals such as Wangiwangi I. - Kapota I. in Southeast Sulawesi prov., Karakelong I. - Salibabu I. in North Sulawesi prov. (close to Mindanao), Flores I. - Adonara I. in East Nusa Tenggara prov. and seems like they will be materialized in the first half of 2020s. There are more projects in the pipeline, but I doubt that they will be constructed soon.


----------



## cis logos

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB0D9ldZCZlo/

This map shows the gap of infrastructure between the western and eastern part of the archipelago, albeit some recent improvement, like the northern Trans Kalimantan and development of Trans-Sulawesi and Trans-Papua, and island ring road in seven main islands of Maluku archipelago, are not included.

But, it's also important to note that more than 60% of the population (160+ million) lives on Java island, which only represents not even 7% of the total land area. And Papua, the second largest island in the world with the Indonesian part on the west, only account for 4 million people.


----------



## hkskyline

*Indonesia courts Hong Kong investors to build toll roads on Java as part of Widodo's ambitious infrastructure plans*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
23 July 2019

Indonesia's state-owned construction firm is banking on two Hong Kong-based investors to help fund fee-charging motorways on the island on Java, amid a push by President Joko Widodo to woo foreign investment for his ambitious infrastructure plans.

PT Waskita Toll Road, a unit of PT Waskita Karya that has been tasked with boosting connectivity across the archipelago, said the investors had expressed interest in buying its 40 per cent stake in two toll road segments in Java.

Herwidiakto, chief executive officer of PT Waskita Toll Road, said the value of the stake had yet to be determined.

"[The investors] are in the process of due diligence now [to assess and value the project]. We expect this to be completed by the end of July,” he said, declining to name the parties.

Previous bids by local and foreign investors for four other toll road segments did not work out, Herwidiakto said, but the company hoped it would be different for the 90km Solo-Ngawi toll road, and the 87km Ngawi-Kersatono toll road.

PT Waskita Toll owns 40 per cent in each of the projects, with the remainder held by other Indonesian companies.

Although the identity of the investors remain unclear, Brian Chan, a director at Indonesia's Chambers of Commerce and Industry in Hong Kong said that the investors might come from mainland China.

"My best guess is that probably they are construction companies from mainland China and they set up a company in Hong Kong with a purpose to buy stakes in Indonesia like this one,” Chan said.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/sout...ourts-hong-kong-investors-build-tollways-java


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This article details the 406 kilometers of toll road to open in the remainder of 2019: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-406-kilometers-to-be-launched-this-year.html


----------



## readone02

*Cipularang Toll Road (Featuring the Newly Built Toll Plaza) *


----------



## cis logos

Finalization of Bandung - Cilacap controlled-access expressway (southern toll road in West Java) route. The new route is located farther to the south from the previously assumed route, which runs closely with the existing national highway from Bandung - Tasikmalaya - Cilacap. This new route will pass through mountainous (gunung), hilly (perbukitan) and swampy (rawa) area, but it will benefit the traffic from Central Java to Bandung and Pangandaran development as new tourism area, as it will decrease the distance. Moreover, it will create a true alternative from the national highway. Not mentioning the potentially scenic view in this toll road especially in the area southeast of Bandung, where it passes the southern saddle formation of Mt. Guntur, and the area between Mt. Galunggung and Mt. Cikuray.



pipel-pawa said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B22zZlSA4RE/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medannya wow, di perbukitan banyak cut & fill kyk cisumdawu, di tanah berawa harus pakai pile slab kayak tol cibitung-cilincing


----------



## cis logos

*Toll road in and around Greater Surabaya*
Second largest urban agglomeration in Indonesia, with a population of around 7 million in the urban area, and 10 million in the extended metropolitan area, Gerbangkertasusila (an acronym of Gresik, Bangkalan, Mojokerto, Surabaya, Sidoarjo, and Lamongan).
Taken on 30 Sep 19, above Mojokerto city towards Madura Island in the northeast (private documentary).



Legend


A. Krian-Legundi-Bunder-Manyar Toll Road, under construction, will be opened later this year
B. Mojokerto-Surabaya Toll Road, part of Trans Java Toll Road, operational
C. Tanjung Perak Port, second busiest port in Indonesia (43rd busiest in the world in 2018), Surabaya-Madura bridge located in the east of it
D. Terminal Teluk Lamong, a semi-automatic port integrated to Tanjung Perak
E. JIIPE (Java Integrated Industrial and Port Estate), a 2,933 hectares of newly developed deep sea port and industrial area with its own power plant.
F. Surabaya-Malang Toll Road, the Surabaya-Gempol segment is part of Trans Java Toll Road, operational
G. Gresik Port

The dark red circle represents the urban center in Greater Surabaya agglomeration.
1. Surabaya, 2.7 million
2. Gresik, 1,1 million
3. Sidoarjo, 1.9 million, including the regency
4. Bangkalan, around 1 million, including the regency

Mojokerto and Lamongan aren't displayed in this image.


----------



## cis logos

The possibility of a new toll route from Krian to Gempol could be seen in this image. Manyar-Krian-Gempol will form the outer motorway ring road for Surabaya. Along with toll road extension from Suramadu Bridge to the north.


----------



## Losbp

Starting this year the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation finally sets the route numbering rule for Expressways in the country. The numbering formerly only includes national roads, which causes confusion to whether the expressway follows this numbering or having a separate one (For example, both the expressway and main road from Jakarta to the East have the same National Road 1, but in Google Maps they only put the sign on the expressway).

Indonesia Expressway Network Map by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Two things baffle me, the first one is that each main islands have their own numbering without a clear distinction. The only distinction is with the shield itself containing the province code that is so small that you would not even see it when driving. Also, both National Roads and Expressway have the same shield colour: red. The only difference is the word NASIONAL and TOL on the shield, that again is hard to look at.


----------



## Salman Aziz

Deleted


----------



## CrazyForID

Losbp said:


> Starting this year the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation finally sets the route numbering rule for Expressways in the country. The numbering formerly only includes national roads, which causes confusion to whether the expressway follows this numbering or having a separate one (For example, both the expressway and main road from Jakarta to the East have the same National Road 1, but in Google Maps they only put the sign on the expressway).
> 
> Indonesia Expressway Network Map by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


i was surprised ministry of transport could issue such an informative and pleasing map to read, and then i found out it was made by an individual, and that explains.
shout out to @adriansyahyasin
government should hire more of these people.


----------



## cis logos

*Indonesia toll road development from time to time
*


Data Source: BPJT (National Toll Road Authority)

The development of toll road (jalan tol), Indonesian term for controlled-access expressway with full grade separation. The first opening was in 1977. Between 1999 to 2004, the length was stalled in 576.1 km as there was no new opening after a massive financial crisis and chaos in 1998. Then the construction started to gain the pace, followed by a swifter acceleration in 2014. The current active length (Oct. 2019) is *1800.35 km* and the under-construction segment is *1439.91 km*. With the addition of the next scheduled opening until *Dec. 2019*, the total active length will be *2200.99 km*.

The expected length in 2025 is around 5000 - 6000 km.

Planning to Cruise Through Sumatra? Toll Road Will Connect the Entire Island by 2024

Nine more toll roads stretching 406 kilometers to be launched until December 2019

Indonesia proposes grand $564 billion plan to rebuild the country from 2020 to 2024
About 60 percent of the spending will go towards transportation-related infrastructure.


----------



## cancer_f

Losbp said:


> Starting this year the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation finally sets the route numbering rule for Expressways in the country. The numbering formerly only includes national roads, which causes confusion to whether the expressway follows this numbering or having a separate one (For example, both the expressway and main road from Jakarta to the East have the same National Road 1, but in Google Maps they only put the sign on the expressway).
> 
> Indonesia Expressway Network Map by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Two things baffle me, the first one is that each main islands have their own numbering without a clear distinction. The only distinction is with the shield itself containing the province code that is so small that you would not even see it when driving. Also, both National Roads and Expressway have the same shield colour: red. The only difference is the word NASIONAL and TOL on the shield, that again is hard to look at.


why the ministry not use the Pan-Asian Highway Number (AH 25) instead of using the national number?


----------



## ahonksirad

cancer_f said:


> why the ministry not use the Pan-Asian Highway Number (AH 25) instead of using the national number?


It should be added.
Old regulation advocated that (AH2 and NASIONAL [route no.] within single signage)


----------



## cis logos

*Jabodetabek expressway projects*



Keziarnd said:


> *Jabodetabek or Greater Jakarta will have additional around 350 km of new expressways in the upcoming years. With some of them will be opened soon.
> 
> 
> Expressway projects in Jabodetabek, all red coloured lines are underconstruction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note :
> Yellow : Existing/Operational
> Red : Underconstruction
> Blue : Finishing
> Brown : Land Preparation
> 
> This map is a bit outdated, the blue colored line is already operational, also some segments in toll road number 7 (Depok-Antasari) and 4 (Cinere-Jagorawi) are already opened to traffic.
> 
> 
> *Some of the projects
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Outer Ring Road II (7 segments with total length of 110,4 km). UC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Inner Ring Road II (6 segments with total length of 69.77 km). UC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depok - Antasari Expressway (21 km) - Partially Operational, UC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta - Cikampek II Elevated Expressway (38 km) - Finishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harbour Road II Expressway (9.67 km).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source SSCI Indonesia


Harbour Road II is the newest addition on the under-construction list, the project just started last week. The 2x3 expressway will be entirely elevated, with most of its segment is built above the existing Jalan Tol Pelabuhan (Harbour Toll Road). Although, there is a concern that this new expressway will threaten the view of Jakarta old town.


----------



## cis logos

The official target is just recently announced.. 5000 km of operational toll road/motorway in 2024.
Around 3000 km of new toll road will be added to the 2000 km existing network.

*Indonesia to Build 3,000 Km Toll Roads Until 2024*
Nov 6, 2019


> Indonesian government targeting to build 3,000 kilometers (km) new toll road across the archipelago, said the head of state in Jakarta. To reach those targets, the government has prepared funding of Rp430 trillion (US$30.71 billion) in the 2019 State Budget.
> ...


*Targeting Toll Road Development of up to 5,000 KM, This is Jokowi's Message*
Nov 6, 2019


> Indonesian President, Joko Widodo targets the toll road development for the next 5 years to reach 4,500-5,000 kilometers.
> ...
> Meanwhile in the last 5 years, Jokowi explained, RI has been able to build approximately 1,500 kilometers of toll roads.
> 
> The massive development brought Indonesia up 30 ranking compared to 2010, and ranked 52nd in terms of infrastructure development.
> ...


----------



## cis logos

The opening of the longest toll road in one segment in Indonesia to date.



cis logos said:


> *Terbanggi Besar - Kayu Agung Toll Road*
> 
> *November 15, 2019*
> 
> A 189.2 km motorway is opened to the traffic. It is stretched between Lampung and South Sumatra provinces in the southern part of Sumatra Island, forming the southern part of the larger Trans-Sumatra Toll Road. It connects the Bakter toll road northern end in Terbanggi Besar to Kayu Agung, a town in the southern periphery of Palembang metropolitan area, providing a continuous motorway connection from Palembang periphery to Bandar Lampung and the ferry crossing to Java Island, cutting the journey time to half.
> 
> Further toll road expansion from Palembang to Aceh in the north and to Bengkulu in the west are underway.
> 
> News: Jokowi Resmikan Jalan Tol Terbanggi Besar-Kayu Agung 189 Km
> 
> Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=-4.289&mlon=105.156#map=8/-4.289/105.156


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's already mappable on Google Maps:


----------



## cis logos

Final details on Trans-Sumatra Toll Road, targeted to be finished by 2024.


----------



## cis logos

Kunciran - Serpong toll road is opened, it's an 11.2 km motorway in the Banten province, southwest of Jakarta. It's a part of the under-construction Jakarta Outer Ring Road II, the fourth concentric layer of motorway in and around Jakarta. JORR II (110 km) will be finished by the end of 2020.

News: https://properti.kompas.com/read/2019/12/06/162143121/presiden-resmikan-tol-jorr-2-ruas-kunciran-serpong

Current active toll road in and around Jakarta.


----------



## cis logos

The most recent addition of Indonesian Toll Road in Google Map. Two major projects outside Java and Sumatra. All of this depicted toll road is still under construction although all will be opened soon.

*Balikpapan - Samarinda Toll Road (99.35 km)
*First toll road in Kalimantan, and the first land-based motorway in Borneo (not including the former toll bridge in Sarawak and the upcoming toll bridge in Brunei), and undoubtedly, the longest one.





*Manado - Bitung Toll Road (39 km)*
The first motorway in North Sulawesi province, and the easternmost toll road in Indonesia.


----------



## The Polwoman

*Elevated toll road*

I've driven the Jakarta-Cikampek elevated toll road on 21 December. Views from there are amazing while driving towards Jakarta and especially when it's busy, it heavily alleviates traffic problems because:

- these are 40km-long express lanes without interchange between Karawang and the JORR interchange where you can go to Tanjung Priok, Bogor or central Jakarta.
- there are no trucks allowed on this elevated toll road as they have to remain on the lower toll road. Because many trucks are barely roadworthy driving 60kph at best, this means average speed during busy hours is a lot better, even though overtaking laws are present on the lower toll road.
- and buses aren't allowed either.

During the Christmas/New Year period, the elevated toll road still is free of charge. The only downsides are the 80kph speed limit and the slight bumps that you might start to feel at that speed (yet it's still much better than say, Medan-Tebing Tinggi).

What surprised me during my last travel to Indonesia is that, even on islands like Sumatra, the traffic slows down a lot, for example, around Bukittinggi in most directions. Now I understand that it's not only a matter of economic development but also congestion alleviation. This because of course, all small and heavy vehicles create slow traffic speeds hindering faster cars on tiny roads.


----------



## rilham2new

^^ well in Sumatra and (especially) Java. The traffic indeed slows down a lot... I mean by a lot, in last 10 years... even outside urban center.

This is due to the lacks of alternative road interconnecting cities, let alone the grade-separated ones. 

And due to poor zoning or urban planning in the suburb (or rural area). The new development such as factories, housing complexes, schools, hospitals, government offices... are concentrated in these kind of inter-city road networks... this is definitely true for 3rd and 4th tier towns, many (especially in Sumatra) does not have proper ring-road.

This causes heavy vehicles passing city center, even passing right in front of major commercial center or marketplace, mixed with all those streetvendors taking up road space.

And I am not even talking about densely-populated Sumatra province such as in-and-around Bukittinggi in West Sumatra. Clogged traffic in national road is also true even in sparsely populated area in Sumatra such as Riau, Jambi, and Aceh. So, if you just happen to pass a market, even in the middle of jungle or nowhere land... you would expect 20-30 minutes delay. Imagine, if you travel 100 km in Sumatra,, there would be at least a dozen of such markets ... LOL.

The only place , you can properly speed up in National Road in Western part of Indonesia is in Bintan Island (Riau Islands Province), that is due to the nature of isolated island... so no heavy trucks... hahaha. Probably, you can also speed up in Mentawai and Nias as well. But, in the main island, that is hard to come by where everything are transported by masive trucks.

So, toll road in Sumatra is mostly welcome. ... even the trial-phase of 9 km stretch of Pekanbaru-Dumai toll road, it happens to cut travel time by 20-30 minutes.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Rolling Barrier yang sudah dipasang di Kawasan Wisata Puncak Sarangan - Cemorosewu, Kota Wisata Magetan
_Lokasi: Pertigaan Telaga Sarangan - Puncak Cemorosewu_





























Rolling Barrier yang sudah dipasang di Kawasan Wisata Puncak Sarangan - Cemorosewu, Kota Wisata Magetan
_Lokasi: Pertigaan Telaga Sarangan - Puncak Cemorosewu_


----------



## cis logos

The planned Manado - Amurang Toll Road, showed in purple line, and Manado Boulevard II. The 79.5 km expressway will be built this year. It will be the second expressway in North Sulawesi province, among the easternmost expressway in Indonesia and ASEAN after Manado - Bitung Toll Road.
https://beritamanado.com/gubernur-olly-dondokambey-sebut-bakal-ada-jalan-tol-manado-amurang/

Note:
SS (Simpang Susun) = interchange



Ebot said:


> Program Strategis 2020 di Sulawesi Utara.
> 
> Sumber : https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=olly dondokambey&epa=SEARCH_BOX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepertinya tahun ini Sulawesi Utara dan Kota Manado akan banyak Proyek infrastruktur. Semoga semua dapat berjalan dengan baik, demi kemajuan Kota Manado.


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway development in Indonesia, a recent update (February 2020)*

The total length of toll roads in operation:
*2102.13 km*

*Under-construction sections with progress monitoring update on Feb 17th, 2020:*

Ciawi - Sukabumi (Bocimi), 54 km: 36.41% (partly operational)
Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan (Cisumdawu) section I-II, 27.62 km: *76.7%*
Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan (Cisumdawu) section III-VI, 33.22 km: 27.73%
Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (KLBM), 38.4 km:* 82.49%
[*]*Pandaan - Malang Section V, 3.11 km: *80.7%*
Balikpapan - Samarinda (Balsam) section I and V, 32.27 km: *97.65%*
Manado - Bitung, 39 km: *79.89%*
Serang - Panimbang section I-II, 50.67 km: 19.16%
AP Petarani Elevated Toll Road in Makassar, 4.3 km: 55.47%
Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Becakayu), 16.01 km: *87.15%* (partly operational)
Depok - Antasari (Desari), 28 km: 43.6% (partly operational) 
Cinere - Jagorawi (Cijago, Jakarta Outer Ring Road II), 14.7 km: 62.59% (partly operational)
Cimanggis - Cibitung (part of JORR II), 25.21 km: 62.49%
Cibitung - Cilincing (part of JORR II), 34.01 km: *70.19%*
Serpong - Cinere (part of JORR II), 10.14 km: *76.05%*
Cengkareng - Batuceper - Kunciran (part of JORR II), 14.19 km: *76.34%*
Serpong - Balaraja (Serbaraja) first phase, 5.15 km: 6.66%
Bogor Ring Road section III, 4.5 km: 50.36%
Kelapa Gading - Pulo Gebang (part of Jakarta Inner Ring Road II), 9.3 km: 58.51%
Jakarta - Cikampek II (Southern Japek), 64 km: 6.59%
Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung (Kapalbetung), 111.69 km: 52.06%
Pekanbaru - Dumai (Pekdum), 131.5 km: *88.3%*
Medan - Binjai, 16.72 km: *81.97%* (partly operational)
Kuala Tanjung - Tebing Tinggi- Parapat section I-IV, 96.45 km: 27.88%
Sigli - Banda Aceh, 74 km: 24.13%
*Total length of underconstruction sections (the operational parts are not included):
884.26 km*

*List of sections where construction will be started immediately (in the first half of 2020) or just started in the last two months:*
*Sumatra*

Padang - Sicincin, 36.15 km
 Binjai - Langsa, 90 km
Indrapura - Kisaran, 47.55 km
Bengkulu - Lubuklingau, 95 km
Pekanbaru - Bangkinang, 38 km
Pekanbaru - Rengat, 175 km
Indralaya - Muaraenim, 88 km
*Java*

Semanan - Grogol (part of Jakarta Inner Ring Road II), 9.5 km
Jakarta Harbor Toll Road II, 9.67 km
Gedebage - Tasikmalaya, 90 km
Solo - Yogja - New Yogyakarta International Airport, 92 km
Yogya - Bawen, 75 km
Kertosono - Kediri, 27 km
Malang - Kepanjen, 35 km
Semarang - Demak, 27 km
Pasuruan - Probolinggo section IV, 13.7 km
Probolinggo - Banyuwangi, 172.9 km
*Kalimantan and Sulawesi*

Samarinda - Bontang, 95 km
Balikpapan Bay Toll Bridge, 7.35 km
Manado - Amurang, 79.5 km
Greater Makassar (Mamminasata) Toll Road, 48.12 km
*Total Length:
1351.44 km*

Other planned toll roads are not counted.
Source: BPJT and various news.



http://gis.bpjt.pu.go.id/
_*Magenta lines: toll roads in operation
Blue lines: under construction sections*_


----------



## cis logos

*Zoomed-in view in Jakarta - Bandung Megapolitan region*


Magenta lines: toll roads in operation
Blue lines: under construction sections
Other planned section are not depicted


----------



## cis logos

Indonesian Port Corporations (IPC) or Pelindo will build New Priok East Access (NPEA) above the sea to directly connect the port with Jakarta Outer Ring Road II, Cibitung - Cilincing segment (JTCC). It will cost between Rp 3-4 trillion. It's targeted to be finished by 2022.
https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/20200212/98/1200731/ipc-bakal-bangun-tol-di-atas-laut-senilai-rp4-triliun





NPEA: New Priok East Access, planned
JORR: Jakarta Outer Ring Road I, operational
JTCC: Jalan Tol Cibitung-Cilincing (Part of JORR II), 70.19% finished by Feb 2020
NPSA: New Priok South Access, operational
JTATP: Jalan Tol Akses Tanjung Priok (Tanjung Priok Toll Road Access), - operational
http://www.iaphbali2017.com/assets/files/presentation/05-Presentation%20Session-V/01%20Elvyn%20G.%20Masassya%20-%20KOLABORASI%20V.12.pdf


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Surabaya - Madiun Tollroad, KM 604 (Java Island)*


----------



## cis logos

*Jakarta Outer Ring Road II (110.4 km)*
A progress update from March 10th.



svaerd firemanska said:


> Update 10032020
> Sentinel 2


----------



## cis logos

East Kalimantan province toll road plan is just announced. The finished Balikpapan-Samarinda toll road (99.35 km) will be stretched to Bontang (94 km) with opening target in 2024. After reaching Bontang, further expansion is planned to Sangatta and Maloy (the location of a newly developed center of oleochemical industries with a planned deep seaport). Total planned toll road length in East Kalimantan province is 323 km. Toll road plan in the new capital region (57 km) located on the northeast of Balikpapan is not counted.

*Masuk PSN, Tol Samarinda–Bontang Ditarget Rampung 2024*


----------



## cis logos

*Tegal (or Brebes) - Cilacap Toll Road * 
The fourth alternative route is chosen after several discussions about whether the motorway will pass on the west or the east of Mt. Slamet, and which town will be passed. In the end, the motorway will start from Brebes Timur (Eastern Brebes) Interchange, run to the south until the northern periphery of Cilacap regency capital, with another branch, started in Ajibarang junction, stretched to the east until Purbalingga and a newly developed civilian airport (Jendral Sudirman airport). Some marking for aerial photography could be found in the field along the proposed route. The land acquisition could start in 2020. The total length will be around 120 km.

More information about the traffic analysis, interchange, and junction design could be found here:
*CENTRAL JAVA: Tegal - Cilacap Toll Road*





It will be the fourth motorway link from the west between the two parallel east to west Trans Java toll road (northern coast toll road and southern toll road).


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Kayuagung - Jakabaring, *a 29.39 km motorway is opened without official ceremony at 7 AM (local time, WIB) today in South Sumatra province, Indonesia. It is the first section of Kapalbetung toll road (Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung), a part of Trans Sumatra Toll Road. The scheduled opening was on March 17th, but it's postponed due to the current pandemic. The motorway expands the northern end of continuous motorway from the ferry crossing to Java, to Jakabaring, a district in Palembang city, capital of South Sumatra. Further expansion to the north is under construction.









Hari Ini, Ruas Tol Kayu Agung--Jakabaring Mulai Beroperasi | Ekonomi - Bisnis.com


----------



## cis logos

*Semarang - Demak Toll Road (On Progress)*
Parts of this motorway is also constructed as a sea wall.









More update:
JAVA ISLAND | Toll Semarang - Demak - Gresik


----------



## cis logos

*Bengkulu - Taba Penanjung Toll Road (17.6 km)*
(The first section of Bengkulu - Lubuklinggau Toll Road, Bengkulu and South Sumatra province)

*Pembangunan Ruas Tol Bengkulu–Taba Penanjung Dilanjutkan*
Update on April 21st:
Construction progress: 20%
Land Acquisition: 22%

Sentinel, April 22


Location:
Bengkulu to Taba Penanjung


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway development in Indonesia, a recent update

Under-construction sections, progress on Feb 17th and March 30th (underlined):*

Ciawi - Sukabumi (Bocimi), 54 km: 36.41% ➡ 38.86% (partly operational)
Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan (Cisumdawu) section I-II, 27.62 km: *76.7% ➡ 78.88%*
Cisumdawu section III-VI, 33.22 km: 22.73% ➡ 22.73% 
Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (KLBM), 38.4 km:* 82.49% ➡ 90.03%*
Pandaan - Malang Section V, 3.11 km: *80.7% ➡ 100% *(finished)
Balikpapan - Samarinda (Balsam) section I and V, 32.27 km: *97.65% ➡ 97.44%*
Manado - Bitung, 39 km: *79.89% ➡ 76.64%*
Serang - Panimbang section I-II, 50.67 km: 19.16% ➡ 32.16%
AP Petarani Elevated Toll Road in Makassar, 4.3 km: 55.47% ➡ *74.07%*
Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Becakayu), 16.01 km: *87.15%* ➡ *84.52%* (partly operational)
Depok - Antasari (Desari), 28 km: 43.6% ➡ 46.78% (partly operational) 
Cinere - Jagorawi (Cijago, Jakarta Outer Ring Road II), 14.7 km: 62.59% ➡ 62.59% (partly operational)
Cimanggis - Cibitung (part of JORR II), 25.21 km: 62.49% ➡ 62%
Cibitung - Cilincing (part of JORR II), 34.01 km: *70.19% ➡ 71.42%*
Serpong - Cinere (part of JORR II), 10.14 km: *76.05% ➡ 90.01%*
Cengkareng - Batuceper - Kunciran (part of JORR II), 14.19 km: *76.34% ➡ 80.22%*
Serpong - Balaraja (Serbaraja) first phase, 5.15 km: 6.66% ➡ 7.14%
Bogor Ring Road section III, 4.5 km: 50.36% ➡ 61.11%
Kelapa Gading - Pulo Gebang (part of Jakarta Inner Ring Road II), 9.3 km: 58.51% ➡ 61.36%
Jakarta - Cikampek II (Southern Japek), 64 km: 6.59% ➡ 8.10%
Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung (Kapalbetung), 111.69 km: 52.06% ➡ 57.21%
Pekanbaru - Dumai (Pekdum), 131.5 km: *88.3% ➡ 90.13%*
Medan - Binjai, 16.72 km: *81.97%* ➡ *82.74%* (partly operational)
Kuala Tanjung - Tebing Tinggi- Parapat section I-IV, 96.45 km: 27.88% ➡ 36.72%
Sigli - Banda Aceh, 74 km: 24.13% ➡ 34.19%
Bolded: sections with construction progress more than 70%.
Source: BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol


----------



## cis logos

*Banda Aceh - Sigli Toll Road (74.2 km), A Recent Update*

A 2 km motorway tunnel will be built in Section I of the toll road between Padang Tiji and Seulimeum, close to Mt. Seulawah Agam. Section IV (Indrapuri-Blang Bintang, 13.5 km) and section III (Jantho-Indrapuri, 16 km) will be finished in May 2020 and December 2020, respectively. While the whole project will be finished in December 2021. This northernmost and westernmost motorway in Indonesia will cut the travel time between Banda Aceh and Sigli from 2- 3 hours to 1 hour.
Jalan Tol Sigli-Banda Aceh Ditargetkan Rampung Pada 2021 | Ekonomi - Bisnis.com

Sentinel 29-04-2020



Photos from ACEH | Banda Aceh - Sigli Toll Road | Integrated with Trans Sumatra Toll Road - 74,2 KM


----------



## cis logos

*Bengkulu - South Sumatra Toll Road (Update)*

Construction of Muara Enim - Simpang Indralaya Toll Road is commenced on April 9th. This 119 km will connect Muara Enim with Palembang metropolitan area through Palembang - Indralaya (Palindra) Toll Road in 2022. It will meet with Bengkulu - Taba Penanjung Toll Road on the western coast of the island.


Ground Breaking Tol Muara Enim - Simpang Indralaya

Start of the project, Palindra Toll Road KM 18+800

__
http://instagr.am/p/B8adrwSFsp3/


----------



## cis logos

*Kendari Bay Bridge (1348 m)*

Rate of progress in May 2020: 91%
The bridge will cut the travel time between the two parts of Kendari city separated by the bay from 30-35 minutes (20 km) to 5 minutes. It will also support the 66 hectares of newly developed Bungkutoko port.





Instagram


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That looks like it's here Google Maps

Google Earth has more recent imagery, from 18 August 2019. The progress in those photos is significant compared to that satellite image.


----------



## cis logos

*Proposed new motorway projects*

PUPR Gelar Market Sounding Jalan Tol hingga Jembatan Bernilai Puluhan Triliunan

Indonesia offered six new toll road and bridge projects with total investments Rp80.8 trillion (US$5.37 billion).
Those new projects include:

*Semanan – Balaraja Toll Road*
*Cikunir – Ulujami Elevated Toll Road*
*Sentul Selatan – Karawang Barat Toll Road*
*Patimban Deep Sea Port Access Toll Road*
*Semarang Harbor Toll Road*
*Batam – Bintan Bridge.*
Approximate location:



Magenta: Operational
Purple: Under-Construction
Orange: The proposed new projects



ChrisZwolle said:


> That looks like it's here Google Maps
> ...


That's the location. The opening target is within 2020.


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Madiun - Solo Tollroad with Lawu Mountain*


----------



## cis logos

*Update on Trans Sumatra motorway project*

Tanjung Mulia Interchange between Binjai-Medan and Belawan-Medan toll road.





Progress on Bengkulu province

__
http://instagr.am/p/CADBPrJhxCf/


----------



## cis logos

*Cilacap - Yogyakarta Toll Road, Part of Java Southern Toll Road (125.47 km)*
Route finalization

Construction will start in 2022 and will be opened to traffic in 2025.
The motorway will connect Solo - Yogya toll road in the east and Bandung - Tasikmalaya - Cilacap toll road in the west. Java southern toll road will complement the existing Trans Java toll road in the north.

Purple: southern highway
Yellow: planned Cilacap-Yogyakarta toll road (southern toll road)
Green: Solo-Yogya-NYIA (New Yogyakarta Int'l Airport) toll road, land acquisition phase
Blue: planned Bandung-Tasikmalaya-Cilacap
Red: southern coast highway
Mulai Dikerjakan 2022, Tol Cilacap-Jogja Bakal Lintasi Kebumen Sepanjang 57 Kilometer


----------



## cis logos

*Kendari Bay Bridge (1.34 km)*
92% finished



Instagram


----------



## In D'Business

I find it extremely disturbing how the land hasn't been properly reserved for stuff like this and that even though parts of Cijago and Desari are operational, virtually no work has proper started on the interchange between the two. But hey, forward thought + urban planning ≠ Indonesia 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cis logos

In D'Business said:


> I find it extremely disturbing how the land hasn't been properly reserved for stuff like this and that even though parts of Cijago and Desari are operational, virtually no work has proper started on the interchange between the two. But hey, forward thought + urban planning ≠ Indonesia 🤷‍♂️


Many lands are actually reserved for future construction in Tangerang, Depok, and Bekasi, moreover, all other sections of Jakarta Outer Ring Road II are almost finished, while there is no progress except land acquisition in Cijago section III. It depends on the developers and the city/regency government, the ones who responsible for Cijago construction are really slow. Unfortunately, the interchange is part of Cijago, not Cinere-Serpong or Desari section.

It's the joke among local forumers that Cijago Toll Road will be the opening and closing section of JORR II construction.


----------



## cis logos

*Update on Serang - Panimbang Toll Road



http://instagr.am/p/CCks6-6A4gk/
 *


----------



## cis logos

*Asphalt layering on AP Pettarani Elevated Toll Road (4.3 km), South Sulawesi, is started*


FOTO: Jalan Tol Layang Pettarani Mulai Diaspal - Tribun Timur


----------



## In D'Business

Looks like it's going to be of a higher and better standard than the Japek elevated toll road, that one was an absolute nightmare to be on! Almost as if someone said "Hey, let's put inverted speed bumps on a highway," absolutely unbelievable...


----------



## cis logos

*Update on Cengkareng (CGK Airport) - Batuceper - Kunciran Toll Road (14,19 km)*
Progress rate: 84.46%
Part of Jakarta Outer Ring Road II

A new north-south highway is built beside this toll road between Jalan Daan Mogot and Jalan Hasyim Ashari.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCs5gg9gm6P/


----------



## ananto hermawan

*TransJawa TollRoad
























*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*JORR 2*

A section of the Jakarta Outer Ring Road 2 appears to be pretty much completed on this satellite imagery from 24 June 2020. This is between Depok and Cileungsi. The opening of several toll roads in Indonesia have been postponed in recent months though.


----------



## cis logos

ChrisZwolle said:


> *JORR 2*
> 
> A section of the Jakarta Outer Ring Road 2 appears to be pretty much completed on this satellite imager from 24 June 2020. This is between Depok and Cileungsi. The opening of several toll roads in Indonesia have been postponed in recent months though.
> ...


Some segments, including Manado - Kauditan and Banda Aceh - Sigli Section IV already had the traffic-worthy operational certificates since weeks ago. But they are still not opened.

Kantongi SK Operasi, Tol Pertama di Aceh dan Sulawesi Utara Siap Dibuka Halaman all - Kompas.com


----------



## cis logos

Groundbreaking of Denpasar - Gilimanuk Toll Road will start in March 2021. It will be the second expressway section in Bali after Bali Mandara Toll Road, and the first land-based expressway.

*Tol Denpasar-Gilimanuk Segera Dibangun, Dikerjakan Mulai Maret 2021*


----------



## cis logos

*Surakarta - Yogyakarta - New Yogyakarta International Airport (Kulonprogo) Toll Road*
Construction will start in November 2020. Along with Bawen - Yogyakarta toll road, it will be the next most important motorway project in the centre-third of Java. Parts of this toll road will be built as elevated motorway above the northern and western sections of the existing Yogyakarta Ring Road.

*







*
Red line: Surakarta - Yogyakarta - NYIA Toll Road
Purple line: Yogyakarta Outer Ring Road (regular highway)
Light blue line: Bawen - Yogyakarta Toll Road
Red line in the southeast (bottom right): Sleman - Gunungkidul new shortcut via Nglanggeran (regular highway)
Dark blue line: Existing network of Trans Java Toll Road
Interchange and on/off ramps are shown by the bright yellow line.

More related pictures:
CENTRAL JAVA - SPECIAL REGION OF YOGYAKARTA |...


----------



## cis logos

*Bali Toll Road*

The total length is around 95 km and costs around USD 950 million. The toll road will cross regencies of Jembrana, Tabanan, and Badung. The western end is in Gilimanuk (ferry crossing to Java) while the eastern end is in Sembung Village, Mengwi District, Badung Regency, in Denpasar suburban area. It will be completed with three rest areas and four interchanges. A 40 km stretch of exclusive lane for two-wheelers will be built between Pekutatan and Mengwi. When it's finished, travel time between Gilimanuk and Denpasar will be shortened to only 1 hour.

Construction will proceed in three phases between March 2021 and 2023.
Phase I: Pekutatan Village (Jembrana) to Soka Beach, Selemadeg District (Tabanan), 20 km
Phase II: Soka Beach to Sembung Beach, Mengwi District (Badung), 40 km
Phase III: Pekutatan to Gilimanuk, 45 km








Tol Gilimanuk-Denpasar Dikerjakan Tiga Tahap


Versi Gubernur Koster, pembangunan fisik Jalan Tol Gilimanuk-Denpasar akan dikerjakan mulai Maret 2021 dan ditarget rampung tahun 2023




www.nusabali.com













Interchanges:
1. Kaliakah (km 24)
2. Dangin (km 32)
3. Pekutatan (km 54)
4. Selemadeg (km 76)


----------



## madataruna

cis logos said:


> *Surakarta - Yogyakarta - New Yogyakarta International Airport (Kulonprogo) Toll Road*
> Construction will start in November 2020. Along with Bawen - Yogyakarta toll road, it will be the next most important motorway project in the centre-third of Java. Parts of this toll road will be built as elevated motorway above the northern and western sections of the existing Yogyakarta Ring Road.
> 
> *
> View attachment 382068
> *
> Red line: Surakarta - Yogyakarta - NYIA Toll Road
> Purple line: Yogyakarta Outer Ring Road (regular highway)
> Light blue line: Bawen - Yogyakarta Toll Road
> Red line in the southeast (bottom right): Sleman - Gunungkidul new shortcut via Nglanggeran (regular highway)
> Dark blue line: Existing network of Trans Java Toll Road
> Interchange and on/off ramps are shown by the bright yellow line.
> 
> More related pictures:
> CENTRAL JAVA - SPECIAL REGION OF YOGYAKARTA |...


What does the north-south yellow line mean in the west?


----------



## ahonksirad

madataruna said:


> What does the north-south yellow line mean in the west?


That's Bedah Menoreh road project. Upgrading the existing and build new track as main access from the airport to Borobudur temple without passing Yogyakarta urban area. Besides of tourism, the project aims opening the isolation within Kulonprogo highlands area


----------



## cis logos

*Badung Southern Ringroad (31.3 km)*

It is a planned highway ring road that will connect hotels, resorts, MICE complexes, beaches, and tourism hotspots along the whole Bukit Peninsula, to the south of Jimbaran, Bali. Construction will begin soon.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDte9y0HNhv/
*Two tunnels (terowongan): 3.5 km and 2.5 km
One elevated segment: 1.6 km

Location:








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org




*








Badung Wujudkan Pembangunan Jalan Lingkar Selatan - Bali Travel News


Bupati Badung I Nyoman Giri Prasta menandatangani kesepakatan induk dengan Kementerian Keuangan yang diwakili oleh Direktur Jenderal Pengelolaan Pembiayaan dan Risiko Luky Alfirman. Penandatangan itu, berkenaan dengan Penyediaan Fasilitas Penyiapan Proyek dan Pendampingan Transaksi pada Proyek...




bali-travelnews.com


----------



## cis logos

*Bogor Outer Ring Road Section IIIA
Progress: 99.13%*
With its completion, the entirely elevated Bogor Outer Ring Road will be extended to 14 km.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD2bcH9huuF/


----------



## VITORIA MAN

cis logos said:


> *Badung Southern Ringroad (31.3 km)*
> 
> It is a planned highway ring road that will connect hotels, resorts, MICE complexes, beaches, and tourism hotspots along the whole Bukit Peninsula, to the south of Jimbaran, Bali. Construction will begin soon.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDte9y0HNhv/
> *Two tunnels (terowongan): 3.5 km and 2.5 km
> One elevated segment: 1.6 km
> 
> Location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OpenStreetMap
> 
> 
> OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.openstreetmap.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badung Wujudkan Pembangunan Jalan Lingkar Selatan - Bali Travel News
> 
> 
> Bupati Badung I Nyoman Giri Prasta menandatangani kesepakatan induk dengan Kementerian Keuangan yang diwakili oleh Direktur Jenderal Pengelolaan Pembiayaan dan Risiko Luky Alfirman. Penandatangan itu, berkenaan dengan Penyediaan Fasilitas Penyiapan Proyek dan Pendampingan Transaksi pada Proyek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bali-travelnews.com


nice project


----------



## cis logos

*South Sulawesi Southern Coast Toll Road (Makassar - Bulukumba Toll Road)*

The planned motorway will stretch from the southern periphery of Makassar metropolitan to Takalar Industrial Zone at first, with further extension to Bantaeng and Bulukumba. This section was rarely mentioned among the planned toll roads, therefore this news is quite unexpected.
More details will be unveiled in October after the opening of Pettarani elevated toll road in Makassar next month.


















Tol Makassar-Takalar Dimulai Oktober, NA: Bulan Ini Ekspos Perencanaan - Tribun-timur.com


Menurutnya, terkait pembangunan tol Makassar-Takalar merupakan tahap awal investasi.




makassar.tribunnews.com


----------



## Bebey

cis logos said:


> *Across the strait to Bali..
> 
> Expressway Projects in Bali Island*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta lines denote toll road in operation
> Dark oranges lines denote toll road in strategic plan 2019-2024
> Light oranges lines denote newly proposed toll road by corporations or local government with a high chance for approval
> Three blue dotes denote the main seaport.
> 
> 1. Gilimanuk – Denpasar (107,5 km), from the ferry crossing to Java to Denpasar metropolitan area.
> 2. Toll road connecting the northern and southern part of Bali to spread the tourism to the north, moreover a new airport is planned in northern Bali to relieve the overcapacity in current DPS airport. The proposed route in 2015 is Pekutatan – Lovina (46,7 km), but the route option is still uncertain.
> 
> More or less..
> *Existing expressway in Bali Island: 10 km
> Total addition of new expressway until 2024: 154,2 km
> Total length of expressway until 2024: 164,2 km
> 
> Existing expressway in Java and Bali: 1406,1 km
> Total addition of new expressway until 2024: 2177,23 km
> Total length of expressway until 2024: 3583,33 km*


Hello,
Do you have any update regarding the toll road project between Gilimanuk-Tabanan-Denpasar?
Is there any itinerary already available?
Thanks


----------



## cis logos

Bebey said:


> Hello,
> Do you have any update regarding the toll road project between Gilimanuk-Tabanan-Denpasar?
> Is there any itinerary already available?
> Thanks


I'm not an expert in construction or infrastructure development. I take all information from the news provided in the link and related social media account.


----------



## cis logos

sponge_bob said:


> Indonesia announced a Sunda Strait crossing many years back, probably n time for an election  , and long before the essential motorway spines in Java and Sumatra were addressed. That project then went away while the more obvious projects like trans Java and trans Sumatra were addressed first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunda Strait Bridge - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances that the Sunda megabridge project will make a comeback in this decade and might even start construction by 2030???


Actually this project was shelved when Jokowi became the president, then the available resources were diverted into Trans Java and Trans Sumatra Toll Road. Krakatau Eruption in the last days of 2018 brought another negative spotlight into this project. Moreover, central gov prioritizes the upgrade on Java - Sumatra ferry crossing, other routes are also proposed to complement the existing Merak - Bakauheni crossing.

It's possible for another start in the 2030s, after all the main motorway projects in Sumatra and Java complete. However, personally I think that it's better to delay this bridge until the advent of better construction techniques and materials, and disaster mitigation. Krakatau will always be the eternal risk for such a bridge or tunnel. There is more potential danger for this bridge than the proposed Strait of Messina Bridge.



sponge_bob said:


> @paradyto @cis logos, any chance you guys could amend the first post in this thread with some historic statistics, like the Poland example???
> 
> There wasn't a lot happening when you started the thread but there sure is now.


It depends on @paradyto. But I think that he's no longer active in SSC.


----------



## sponge_bob

cis logos said:


> It depends on @paradyto. But I think that he's no longer active in SSC.


You could post a summary/history yourself and ask a mod to copy it into the first post for you if all else fails, they are very obliging


----------



## cis logos

*Pekanbaru - Dumai Toll Road (131.5 km) will be opened to traffic tomorrow*
The central part of Trans Sumatra Toll road has seven toll exit and five rest areas. It is also equipped with four elephant underpass along the route.
















Jumat Besok, Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai 131 Kilometer Diresmikan Jokowi Halaman all - Kompas.com


Jalan Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai sepanjang 131 kilometer akan diresmikan Presiden Joko Widodo, Jumat Halaman all




properti.kompas.com












Fakta Seputar Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai yang Dilengkapi Terowongan Gajah Halaman all - Kompas.com


Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai dirancang sepanjang 131 kilometer, mulai dikerjakan pada 2016. Halaman all




properti.kompas.com




.

I will post this new motorway opening in the thread 'Motorway opening around the world' tomorrow after the official inauguration.

More about the toll road








PT Hutama Karya (Persero) on Instagram: "#Infrabuddies coba liat pemandangan Jalan Tol Pekanbaru - Dumai sepanjang 131 km ini. Keren dan indah banget ya ciptaan Tuhan. Mimin enggak sabar nih buat segera nyobain jalan tol pas nanti sudah beroperasi. Siapa yang kaya mimin? 🤭 Ruas jalan tol yang terdiri dari 6 seksi ini diharapkan dapat meningkatkan konektivitas Pekanbaru dengan Dumai. Semoga jalan tol ini bisa memberikan kebaikan untuk masyarakat sekitar dengan memudahkan mobilitas orang dan logistik sehingga menjadi roda pemulihan ekonomi nasional. Yuk, tungguin peresmiannya bareng-bareng, #Infrabuddies! 🤩🤩🤩 @kementerianbumn @kemenpupr @bpjt_info @asosiasitolindonesia @hktolindonesia @hkinfrastruktur @pthakaaston #HutamaKarya #MenghubungkanKEBAIKAN #BUMNUntukIndonesia #HutamaKaryaUntukIndonesia #InfrastrukturMaju #IndonesiaMaju #InfrastrukturBaik"


PT Hutama Karya (Persero) shared a post on Instagram: "#Infrabuddies coba liat pemandangan Jalan Tol Pekanbaru - Dumai sepanjang 131 km ini. Keren dan indah banget ya ciptaan Tuhan. Mimin enggak sabar nih buat segera nyobain jalan tol pas nanti sudah beroperasi. Siapa yang kaya mimin? 🤭 Ruas...




www.instagram.com


----------



## madataruna

cis logos said:


> *Pekanbaru - Dumai Toll Road (131.5 km) will be opened to traffic tomorrow*
> The central part of Trans Sumatra Toll road has seven toll exit and five rest areas. It is also equipped with four elephant underpass along the route.
> View attachment 547187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumat Besok, Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai 131 Kilometer Diresmikan Jokowi Halaman all - Kompas.com
> 
> 
> Jalan Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai sepanjang 131 kilometer akan diresmikan Presiden Joko Widodo, Jumat Halaman all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> properti.kompas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakta Seputar Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai yang Dilengkapi Terowongan Gajah Halaman all - Kompas.com
> 
> 
> Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai dirancang sepanjang 131 kilometer, mulai dikerjakan pada 2016. Halaman all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> properti.kompas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will post this new motorway opening in the thread 'Motorway opening around the world' tomorrow after the official inauguration.
> 
> More about the toll road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Hutama Karya (Persero) on Instagram: "#Infrabuddies coba liat pemandangan Jalan Tol Pekanbaru - Dumai sepanjang 131 km ini. Keren dan indah banget ya ciptaan Tuhan. Mimin enggak sabar nih buat segera nyobain jalan tol pas nanti sudah beroperasi. Siapa yang kaya mimin? 🤭 Ruas jalan tol yang terdiri dari 6 seksi ini diharapkan dapat meningkatkan konektivitas Pekanbaru dengan Dumai. Semoga jalan tol ini bisa memberikan kebaikan untuk masyarakat sekitar dengan memudahkan mobilitas orang dan logistik sehingga menjadi roda pemulihan ekonomi nasional. Yuk, tungguin peresmiannya bareng-bareng, #Infrabuddies! 🤩🤩🤩 @kementerianbumn @kemenpupr @bpjt_info @asosiasitolindonesia @hktolindonesia @hkinfrastruktur @pthakaaston #HutamaKarya #MenghubungkanKEBAIKAN #BUMNUntukIndonesia #HutamaKaryaUntukIndonesia #InfrastrukturMaju #IndonesiaMaju #InfrastrukturBaik"
> 
> 
> PT Hutama Karya (Persero) shared a post on Instagram: "#Infrabuddies coba liat pemandangan Jalan Tol Pekanbaru - Dumai sepanjang 131 km ini. Keren dan indah banget ya ciptaan Tuhan. Mimin enggak sabar nih buat segera nyobain jalan tol pas nanti sudah beroperasi. Siapa yang kaya mimin? 🤭 Ruas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


well, im not a zoologist.
eventhough the goverment already built the elephant pass, will the traffic noise affect the elephants? like decreasing their reproduction rate, or maybe something bad will happen?
i hope, it wont


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Morning....








*


----------



## cis logos

*Manado - Bitung (Mabit) Toll Road Section 1-2A is opened to traffic today*

The first 26.35 km motorway is opened via a virtual ceremony in North Sulawesi province from Manado (close to MDC Int'l Airport) to Danowudu. The total length of Tol Mabit is 39.9 km. Manado is the provincial capital while Bitung port-city is one of the maritime hubs in Eastern Indonesia with a large-scale port expansion project. The toll road also supports the development of Special Economic Zone (KEK) for tourism in Likupang and Industrial Zone (KI) in Bitung.
It is the easternmost motorway in Indonesia and ASEAN to date. A sea bridge to Lembeh Island off the coast of Bitung is planned.








*Location*
News:








Sah, Jalan Tol Manado-Bitung Akhirnya Resmi Beroperasi


Sebelum tol Manado—Bitung dibangun, masyarakat yang hendak ke Bitung atau sebaliknya ke Manado, harus menempuh perjalanan selama 1,5 jam.




ekonomi.bisnis.com







madataruna said:


> well, im not a zoologist.
> eventhough the goverment already built the elephant pass, will the traffic noise affect the elephants? like decreasing their reproduction rate, or maybe something bad will happen?
> i hope, it wont


It will affect the elephant for sure, but there are several motorway crossing the habitat of the wild in other countries. I hope the impact is minimal.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's also the first motorway on Sulawesi if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## madataruna

^^
nope, but yes, in north sulawesi
the first motorway in sulawesi is in makassar


----------



## cis logos

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's also the first motorway on Sulawesi if I'm not mistaken.


The first motorway in Sulawesi is a relatively short Tol Makassar section I and II (total length 6.05 km) in South Sulawesi. It is called Tol Ujung Pandang Seksi I dan II at the time. It was opened in 1998 just before the country entered the chaos of Asian Financial Crisis and multiple socio-political disasters in Indonesia that affecting the country for several years. Almost all main infrastructure projects were shelved during the period. The next significant motorway opening was Tol Cipularang (Cikampek - Purwakarta - Padalarang) connecting Cikampek and Bandung in 2005.

The second opening in Sulawesi was Tol Makassar Seksi IV (11.6 km) in September 2008. Therefore Tol Mabit Seksi I-IIA is the third motorway and undoubtedly, the longest one.
Elevated toll road AP Pettarani in Makassar will be the next opening, it should be opened next month.


----------



## cis logos

*Walantaka Junction, a circular junction that connects the under construction Serang - Panimbang Toll Road with the existing Tangerang - Merak Toll Road









source*


----------



## Alilolo

cis logos said:


> *Walantaka Junction, a circular junction that connects the under construction Serang - Panimbang Toll Road with the existing Tangerang - Merak Toll Road
> 
> View attachment 572576
> 
> source*


the most aesthetically pleasing interchange i have seen yet


----------



## cis logos

*New motorway sections proposed by the local governments*
Both motorways below are never mentioned before in any official proposal. Keep in mind that they are just recently proposed by local governments in September. If their proposal is accepted, it could be listed as the last priority after all more strategic motorway is done, construction might start in 2030+. All the included map is just a rough estimate.

*Madura Island, East Java*
This section is proposed by the government of Sumenep regency, the easternmost regency in Madura Island. Currently, the island is connected by Suramadu Bridge to Java. There are four regencies on the island, with a population of 3.6 million in 2010.








Wakil Rakyat Minta Presiden Jokowi Buatkan Tol di Madura


Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat Daerah (DPRD) Sumenep minta Presiden Joko Widodo untuk membuatkan jalan tol di Pulau Garam Madura.</p><p>Hal ini secara terang-terangan disampaikan oleh Ketua DPRD Sumenep A. Hamid Ali Munir usai memimpin rapat paripurna penand ...




www.jatimtimes.com













*Dharmasraya, West Sumatra*
This section is proposed by Dharmasraya Regency, West Sumatra. Although, it's still unclear whether they will link it to Rengat, which will be connected to the main corridor of Trans Sumatra Toll Road, or the most possible scenario, to Payakumbuh that will be connected with Tol Padang - Pekanbaru and become the first section of the potential north-south corridor of central Sumatra toll road that could be expanded to Bangko in Jambi and Lubuk Linggau in South Sumatra.








Gubernur Sumbar Ikut Dukung Adanya Pintu Tol dari Dharmasraya


Langgam.id - Gubernur Sumatra Barat (Sumbar), Irwan Prayitno menyatakan ikut mendukung wacana adanya pintu tol dari Dharmasraya. Bahkan, ide dari




langgam.id












Menteri PUPR Setuju, Dharmasraya Tindak Lanjuti Rencana Jalan ke Tol Trans Sumatra


Langgam.id - Pemerintah Kabupaten Dharmasraya menindaklanjuti rencana pembangunan jalan penghubung ke tol Trans Sumatra di Riau. Hal itu dilakukan setelah




langgam.id


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway development in Indonesia, a recent update*
Under-construction sections, progress on September 28th, 2020:

*Java*

Ciawi - Sukabumi (Bocimi), 54 km: 42.02% (partly operational)
Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan (Cisumdawu) section I-II, 27.62 km: *84.69%*
Cisumdawu section III-VI, 33.22 km: 22.73%
Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (KLBM), 38.4 km:* 75.50% (section I-III will be opened soon)*
Serang - Panimbang (Serpan) section I, 26.5 km: *76.44%*
Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Becakayu), 16.01 km: *90.10% *(partly operational)
Depok - Antasari (Desari), 28 km: 48.34% (partly operational)
Cinere - Jagorawi (Cijago, Jakarta Outer Ring Road II), 14.7 km: 62.59% (partly operational)
Cimanggis - Cibitung (Cimaci, part of JORR II), 25.21 km: *77.87% (partly opened soon)*
Cibitung - Cilincing (Cibici, part of JORR II), 34.01 km: *78.14%*
Serpong - Cinere (Sercin, part of JORR II), 10.14 km: *86.42%*
Cengkareng - Batuceper - Kunciran (part of JORR II), 14.19 km: *90.03%*
Serpong - Balaraja (Serbaraja) first phase, 5.15 km: 6.84%
Bogor Ring Road section III, 4.5 km: 66.07% *(partly opened soon)*
Kelapa Gading - Pulo Gebang (part of Jakarta Inner Ring Road II), 9.3 km: *70.01%*
Jakarta - Cikampek II (Southern Japek), 64 km: 15.22%
Semarang - Demak section II, 16.31 km 11.29%
*Kalimantan*

Balikpapan - Samarinda (Balsam) section I and V, 32.27 km: *99.28% (opened soon)*
*Sulawesi*

AP Petarani Elevated Toll Road in Makassar, 4.3 km: *92.32% (opened soon)*
Manado - Bitung (Mabit), 39.9 km: *85.36% (recently partly opened)*
*Sumatra*

Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung (Kapalbetung), 111.69 km: 57.57%
Pekanbaru - Dumai (Permai), 131.5 km: *100% **(recently opened)*
Medan - Binjai, 16.72 km: *90.85% *(partly operational)
Kuala Tanjung - Tebing Tinggi- Parapat section I-IV, 96.45 km: 51.58%
Sigli - Banda Aceh (Sibanceh), 74 km: 53.64% (partly operational)
Padang - Sicincin, 30.4 km (part of Pekanbaru - Padang) 24.36%
Pekanbaru - Bangkinang, 40 km (part of Pekanbaru - Padang) 39.91%
Lubuklinggau - Bengkulu section III, 17.6 km 52.50%
Indralaya - Muara Enim, 119 km 10.84% 
Bolded: sections with construction progress more than 70%.
Source:





BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol


Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat




bpjt.pu.go.id


----------



## cis logos

*Public consultation of Cikarang - Ciranjang Toll Road, West Java*

It is a proposed toll road that will connect Cikarang, Bekasi Regency, and Ciranjang, Cianjur Regency. Construction will start in 2023 and completed in 2025. It will be the fourth motorway connection between Jakarta megapolitan area and Bandung metropolitan area. Thus, it will enhance the forecasted integration between Jakarta and Bandung into a unified urban corridor.








Tol Bekasi-Cianjur Masuk Tahap Uji Publik


CIKALONGKULON - Rencana jalan tol Cikarang Bekasi-Ciranjang Cianjur masuk tahap uji publik. Untuk wilayah Cianjur kebagian 63,3 kilometer mulai dari




jabarekspres.com





*Development of Transportation Link in Jakarta - Bandung Urban Corridor*
Motorway








The proposed Tol Sentul - Karawang (part of Jakarta Outer Ring Road III) and other segments of Jakarta Inner Ring Road II except for Tol Sunter - Pulogebang, are not included.
Purple: operational
Blue: under construction
Orange: planned

Tol Japek (Jakarta - Cikampek) - 1a, the first motorway connection between Jakarta and Bandung via its continuation as Tol Cipularang (Cikampek - Purwokerto - Padalarang) - 1b. An elevated section was opened to traffic in 2019 - 1c.
Tol Japek Selatan (South Japek), second motorway, parallel to Tol Japek.
Tol Bocimi (Bogor - Ciawi - Sukabumi) - 3a, Bogor - Cigombong segment is opened to traffic. A continuation from Sukabumi to Padalarang - 3b - is planned.
Tol Cikarang - Ciranjang
Railway Connection (not depicted):
A. Rajawali (Jakarta) - Cikampek - Padalarang (Bandung), meter gauge. Mostly double-track, quadruple-track is developed between Manggarai and CIkarang station, some single-track segments remain between Purwakarta and Padalarang station.
B. Manggarai (Jakarta) - Bogor - Sukabumi - Cianjur - Padalarang (Bandung), meter gauge. Double-track between Manggarai and Bogor station. Double-tracking is underway between Bogor and Sukabumi station.
C. Jakarta - Bandung High-Speed Railway (under construction)

To provide the context for new motorway progress, development of new cities (with a green circle) are included:
A. Maja
B. Walini, development of Walini will be interesting as this new city, located in the highland and between some of the largest dams in Java, is prepared to be among the medical tourism center in Indonesia. Along with Tegalluar, it will be connected to Jakarta - Bandung HSR.
C. Tegalluar
D. Kertajati Aerocity (Part of Rebana Triangle, new area designated for industry)
E. Patimban Deep Sea Port


----------



## cis logos

*Kendari Bay Bridge is opened to traffic*
This 1.35 km cable-stayed bridge cuts the trip time from 35 minutes to 5 minutes between the opposing shores of Kendari Bay. Previously, land vehicles should take a 20 km detour around the bay or cross by boat. This bridge also supports the New Kendari Port and the development of Konawe.
































Resmikan Jembatan Teluk Kendari, Jokowi: Besarnya Anggaran Sebanding dengan Manfaat Halaman all - Kompas.com


Jokowi mengatakan, konstruksi jembatan tersebut dilakukan selama 5 tahun yakni periode 2015-2020 dengan anggaran senilai Rp 804 miliar. Halaman all




properti.kompas.com





*Recent progress on Tanjung Mulia Interchange, Medan, North Sumatra*
It is the most intricate expressway interchange outside Java to date.
*







*
Target operation is December 2020. It will connect Medan - Binjai toll road to Belmera (Belawan - Medan - Tanjung Morawa) Toll Road.


----------



## cis logos

Tender process stage of 8 toll road projects with a total length of 284.63 km and will cost USD 8.7 billion.

Kamal - Teluk Naga - Rajeg (40 km)
Semanan - Balaraja (31.9 km)
Patimban Harbor Acess Toll Road (37.7 km)
Cikunir - Karawaci Elevated (40 km)
Bogor - Serpong via Parung (31.17 km)
Sentul Selatan - Karawang (61.5 km)
Jakarta Outer Ring Road I (JORR I) Elevated (21.5 km)
Semarang Harbor Toll Road (20.86 km)









8 Proyek Tol Senilai Rp127 Triliun Masuk Tahap Persiapan Lelang


BPJT juga mencatat total panjang proyek jalan tol yang bakal lelang ini sekitar 284,63 km.




ekonomi.bisnis.com





Toll road number 5 and 6 could be the precursor of Jakarta Outer Ring Road III, the fifth concentric expressway in and around Jakarta, forming an asymmetric pair of wings. As if the rest of Java in the east pull the line.








I. Six Jakarta Intracity Toll Road unofficially called *Jakarta Inner Ring Road II*., status: one section is under construction.
II. *Jakarta Inner Ring Road I*, status: operational
III. *Jakarta Outer Ring Road I*, status: operational
IV. *Jakarta Outer Ring Road II*, status: partly operational, all sections will be finished in 2021.
V. Unofficial *Jakarta Outer Ring Road III*, status: planned

Purple line: operational
Gray blue line: under construction
Orange line: planned
Red: possible route of JORR III.
Dotted red: planned Cikarang - Ciranjang toll road

Several elevated sections above the existing motorways are also mentioned in the news. Although they have their own share of controversy and attract debates. Building all those elevated structures could significantly alter the urban aesthetic and compete for space with the proposed elevated railway transit system.

This map displays the elevated motorway in Jakarta that is located above the existing motorway, hence, non-controlled-access elevated highways and other elevated toll roads (above canal and regular highway) are excluded.








Blue dotted line: Jakarta - Cikampek Elevated Toll Road (Japek Layang), 36.4 km. Operational in December 2019.
Gray-dotted line: Harbor Toll Road Elevated, 9 km. Delayed construction.
Brown-dotted line: Cikunir - Karawaci, 40 km. Planned.
Black-dotted line: JORR Elevated, 21.5 km. Planned.


----------



## cis logos

*Binjai - Langsa Toll Road (130.9 km)*
This is the continuation of Binjai - Medan Toll Road from the urban agglomeration of Medan in North Sumatra to Langsa in Aceh province.
There will be five exits (excluding the first toll gate in Binjai):
1. SS (simpang susun/interchange) Stabat
2. SS Tanjung Pura
3. SS Pangkalan Brandan
4. SS Kuala Simpang
5. SS Langsa









The last news about the project informed the public that construction will begin in 2021. However, satellite image from October 28th showed that there are land-clearing and construction activities that start from the western end of Binjai - Medan toll road to the northwest along the indicated motorway section between Binjai and Stabat. Possible earlier start?









Image source and further information:








SUMATRA ISLAND | Binjai-Langsa Toll Road | 131 KM







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## cis logos

*Opening of three intracity motorways*

Two sections of motorway will be opened to traffic on November 10th:

*AP Pettarani elevated toll road* in Makassar, 4.3 km
*Cimanggis - Cibitung section 1A* (Cimanggis junction - on/off ramp Jatikarya), 2.8 km - part of Jakarta Outer Ring Road II
While *Bogor Outer Ring Road Section IIIA* (Simpang Yasmin - Kayumanis), 4 km - elevated, successfully passed the static and dynamic tests, it will be opened to traffic soon.








Presiden Jokowi Resmikan Bandara Tana Toraja dan Pembukaan Jalan Tol Layang Pettarani Makassar - Tribun-timur.com


Update Berita Terpopuler TRIBUN-TIMUR.COM: kapan Jokowi ke Toraja? Jokowi Bandara Buntu Kunik Toraja disampaikan Nurdin Abdullah Gubernur Sulsel - Halaman 2




makassar.tribunnews.com












Tol Cimanggis-Cibitung Dibuka Gratis 10 November 2020


Kementerian PUPR menyatakan Jalan Tol Cimanggis-Cibitung Seksi I akan beroperasi tanpa tarif hingga akhir November 2020.




www.cnnindonesia.com












Menteri Basuki: Jalan Tol Pengurai Kemacetan Bogor Siap Operasi


Jalan tol BORR sepanjang 11,4 kilometer tersebut akan menjadi jalan alternatif dan mengurai kemacetan Kota Bogor.




www.viva.co.id





Previously on the post about Binjai - Langsa toll road when satellite imagery showed construction activities in the first section. Section I (Binjai - Stabat) appears on OpenStreetMap as an under-construction line. The toll road developer really started the construction earlier than the target and without a public ceremony.


----------



## cis logos

*Recent Motorway Opening*
Cimanggis - Cibitung section 1A is opened to traffic today at 2 PM, while the opening of AP Pettarani elevated toll road is postponed to November 12th.








12 November, Presiden Jokowi Resmikan Tol Layang Makassar dan Bandara Toraja


Presiden RI, Joko Widodo (Jokowi) diagendakan bakal meresmikan dua proyek strategis di Sulsel, yakni, Jalan Tol Layang AP Pettarani dan pemanfaatan Bandara Toraja,...




daerah.sindonews.com





*Cimanggis Junction*
It connects Jakarta - Bogor toll road (Jagorawi) to Jakarta Outer Ring Road II. It's opened to traffic today.
*









Patimban Harbor Access Toll Road (37.5 km)*
Construction will start in 2022. A 2,000 hectares of new industrial city in Subang is currently developed in the future junction between this motorway and Trans Java Toll Road. It will form the eastern edge of Jakarta megapolitan region.








Red line: Patimban Access Toll Road
Orange line: Trans Java Toll Road
Black line: Java northern railway
Blue line: North Coast National Highway (Pantura)
SS = Simpang Susun (interchange)








Tol Akses Patimban Dimulai 2022, Harga Lahan di Sekitarnya Melonjak - Kompas.com


Jalan tol tersebut akan menghubungan kawasan Patimban dengan beberapa daerah di sekitarnya yang akan berdampak positif.




amp.kompas.com





*Trans Sumatra Toll Road - Main Corridor
Connecting the southern active corridor (Lampung - Palembang) and central active corridor (Dumai - Pekanbaru)*
The planned location *Rengat - Jambi Toll Road (198 km) *is officially fixed by the provincial government. Construction will start soon. The operational target is in 2023.








Gubernur Riau teken SK Penetapan Lokasi Tol Rengat-Jambi - ANTARA News


Gubernur Riau Syamsuar telah menandatangani Surat Keputusan (SK) tentang penetapan lokasi Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera untuk ruas Tol Rengat-Jambi. Asisten II ...



m.antaranews.com




*Betung - Jambi Toll Road (191 km)* will be equipped with tiger tunnels. While the land-acquisition process of Tempino - Jambi Toll Road (33.9 km) a section of this motorway, will be finished by February 2021. It will be the first motorway section in Jambi province.








Jalur Tol Betung-Jambi akan Dilengkapi Terowongan Harimau - Tribunnews.com


Ini akan menjadi ruangan yang kedua setelah ruas Jalan Tol Pekanbaru-Dumai, yang menyediakan ruang khusus gajah




www.tribunnews.com









jambiekspres.co.id - Berita ter-update, berita hari ini, berita terkini


jambiekspres.co.id - Berita ter-update, berita hari ini, berita terkini - Disway




jambiekspres.co.id


----------



## cis logos

*Kertajati Airport Access Toll Road and Cisumdawu Section VI (November 7th)*








Image source:








WEST JAVA | CISUMDAWU ( Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan )...


Barusan jalan-jalan di Gmaps, ternyata tol Cisumdawu udah tersedia Streetview nya, mulai dari pertigaan exit Pamulihan (Rancakalong) sampai terowongan. Bisa jadi sebenernya udah ada sejak lama, tapi ane baru taunya sekarang, hehe Masuk dari pertigaan exit Pamulihan GT Pamulihan, tapi...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

cis logos said:


> They also want to minimize import although domestic production will need time to catch up with increasing demand. Lately, infrastructure construction boom puts pressure on the national trade balance.


This might be a reason why Indonesia is building new motorways in concrete instead of asphalt. Concrete is more durable, but also more expensive and has other downsides (noise, drainage, difficult to repair), but it can usually be manufactured from domestic resources and doesn't require imports.


----------



## cis logos

*Summary of Motorway Development in Indonesia, Update at the end of 2020*

In the last week of 2020, I think that there will be no new motorway opening until 2021. So it's time to update the graph. Currently, the total length of controlled-access and grade-separated motorway in Indonesia is *2,344.08 km*

Annual change of motorway length in Indonesia from 1977 to 2020.








Compared to the annual progress rate in the last three years, it's visible that the progress rate in 2020 is slower possibly because of impact of the current pandemic. Besides, the new presidential term after 2019 election also has its role.

*The length of motorway by island for each point of time (km)*

Point of TimeSumatraJavaKalimantanEastern Indonesia*TotalEnd of 1998**42,7524,5806,05573,33End of 2005***42,7588,6306,05637,38End of 201042,7683,65017,65744End of 201542,7875,13027,65945,48End of 2020642,321589,2958,47542344,08

*The share of motorway by island from national network for each point of time (%)*

Point of TimeSumatraJavaKalimantanEastern Indonesia*End of 1998**7,4591,500,001,06End of 2005***6,7092,350,000,95End of 20105,7491,890,002,37End of 20154,5292,560,002,92End of 202027,4067,802,492,30
*: Eastern Indonesia includes Nusa Tenggara, Sulawesi, Maluku, and Papua
**: 1997-8 Asian Financial Crisis, Fall of Soeharto's authoritarian regime in 1998, followed by multidimensional crisis, widespread riots, sectarian conflicts, and near-balkanization of Indonesia
***: 1999 - 2004 is the early reformasi period, marked by rapid democratization and decentralization

Length of under-construction sections: *1,148.13 km*
Length of planned motorway sections that will enter the construction phase in 2021: *705.96 km*
Target of motorway length by the end of 2024: *4,817 km*
Long-term target: *18,850 km*
Data source for current operational and under-construction sections:





BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol


Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat




bpjt.pu.go.id


----------



## ChrisZwolle

cis logos said:


> Long-term target: *18,850 km*


Impressive, considering that many cities in Indonesia could be connected by only a small number of long motorways (similar to Pakistan, Vietnam, Italy, UK).

Is there a goal to connect every regency to the motorway network? China has a goal to connect every county to the expressway network, but it seems like this results in the construction of motorways in areas with low demand (and at a very high cost).


----------



## cis logos

ChrisZwolle said:


> Impressive, considering that many cities in Indonesia could be connected by only a small number of long motorways (similar to Pakistan, Vietnam, Italy, UK).
> 
> Is there a goal to connect every regency to the motorway network? China has a goal to connect every county to the expressway network, but it seems like this results in the construction of motorways in areas with low demand (and at a very high cost).


Considering the map published by KemenPUPR (Ministry of Public Works and Housing), not all regencies will be connected by motorway. However, most cities and regency-capital towns in Java are planned to be linked. I posted the map with the best resolution that is publicly available three months ago. For Java, there will be three west-east main corridors of motorway: northern coast, central, southern coast, that are interconnected with 15 branches of north-south motorway.


cis logos said:


> Related to this post, Ministry of Public Works & Housing (KemenPUPR) provide this map
> that outlines the long-term planned toll road target in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thin red line: national highway
> thick red line: operational motorway
> green line: motorway that will be operational between 2020 and 2024
> blue line: motorway that will be operational after 2024 (government)
> yellow line: motorway that will be operational after 2024 (private initiative)
> other color: motorway in feasibility study stage, proposed, etc
> dashed line: long-term planned motorway
> 
> From the map, I noted several things:
> 
> *Sumatra* - there will be two north-south main corridors from Aceh to Lampung, the priority is on the eastern corridor that is under construction today, it is what we called Trans Sumatra Toll Road for the last decade. The other corridor that was never mentioned before is located on the western coast, providing a link between Sibolga, Padang, and Bengkulu. The two main corridors are interconnected via three east-west branches that are also under construction, and other connections in the northernmost and southernmost points of both corridors. A lone planned motorway is located in Batam Island.
> *Java* - Seems like almost all intercities highway in Java will be doubled with motorway lines. There will be three west-east main corridors of motorway: northern coast, central, southern coast. that are interconnected with 15 branches of north-south motorway. The north-south connections are: (1) Serang - Panimbang, western endpoint, (2) Jakarta - Bogor - Sukabumi, (3) Cikampek - Bandung, (4) Kertajati Airport - Bandung, (5) Cirebon - Tasikmalaya?, (6) Tegal - Cilacap, (7) Temanggung - Pekalongan? or Wonosobo - Pekalongan?, (8) Bawen - Jogja, (9) Semarang - Solo - Jogja, (10) Badad - Bojonegoro - Ngawi, (11) Badad - Kertosono - Kediri, (12) Surabaya - Malang - Kepanjen, (13) Probolinggo - Lumajang, (14) Situbondo - Jember, (15) Banyuwangi, eastern endpoint.
> *Kalimantan* - It's unexpected to see a full end to end motorway from West Kalimantan to North Kalimantan. The priority is on the eastern coast of the island between Samarinda, Balikpapan, new capital, and the satellite cities.
> *Nusa Tenggara* - I only observe planned segments in Bali and Lombok Island.
> *Sulawesi* - It's also unexpected to see a planned full north-south motorway from Manado to Makassar. All major cities at the end of north, south, and southeast peninsulas will be connected by motorway. Moreover, there is a motorway hugging the coast of West Sulawesi.
> *Eastern Indonesia* - No planned motorway is observable, though I read in other news that North Maluku provincial government recently proposed a motorway segment in Halmahera Island.


All the dashed lines are the long-term motorway. And when they say 'long-term', I expect the construction will start in the 2040s and above. Recently, West Java officially publicizes West Java Southern Coast Toll Road that will be built between 2045 and 2049. The area is dotted with sleepy towns, farmland, and jungle. It's also true for the motorway plan on the western coast of Sumatra and much of the routes in Borneo and Sulawesi, and I can say that even the southern coast of Java is more populated than that part of those islands. Currently, for Borneo, I think only Balikpapan - Samarinda - Bontang, around Banjarmasin metropolitan area, and Pontianak - Singkawang have sufficient demand. And for Sulawesi, it will be around Makassar and Manado metro area, Makassar - Parepare - Palopo, Palu - Parigi, and Kolaka - Kendari that will be prioritized. It's not on the map, but Jayapura - Sentani in Papua could be economically viable, and Manokwari - Sorong is potentially profitable in the future. The rest can wait after 2050.

It's economically inefficient to build all those motorways in this decade, although demand could be significantly higher in the 2040s and above. If Indonesia consistently opens 300 - 500 km of motorway every year like what it has been doing since 2017, the target will be achieved in the 2060s. It won't stretch the national budget too thinly, while at the same time, wait for the demand to mature in low-priority routes.


----------



## cis logos

Krian - Legundi - Manyar Toll Road, Surabaya unofficial western outer belt motorway, with Arjuna-Welirang volcanic complex in the background.


----------



## daeng_jal

ChrisZwolle said:


> Many new toll roads in Indonesia appear to be concrete highways. Why did Indonesia choose concrete? Most countries in the region seem to prefer asphalt, like Singapore, Malaysia, Vietnam, China, etc.


not an engineer or anything. but I read somewhere that Indonesia biggest problem is high transportation cost due to her being an archipelago, while all their other neighbors that you mentioned are on the mainland sides connected to one another by road and rail.

so i assume its due to transportation cost of taking asphalt from refineries to the site might be too cost prohibitive compared to concrete that can be source locally on each island or maybe the rapid development of their expressway mean the industry can't keep up thus has no choice then to resort to using concrete


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Let's visit Sarangan, East Java.
From Juanda Airport Surabaya, the trip is only 2.5 hours. Enjoyed....*


----------



## cis logos

Indonesian toll road regulator authority (BPJT) plans to implement multi-lane free-flow (MLFF) contactless payment this year. Previously, it was scheduled for 2018.
Several fintech companies, including OVO, LinkAja, and DANA, will be among the first to start the payment system. GoPay from Gojek will also be involved.
By implementing the MLFF system, traffic congestion at toll plazas can be reduced as the system allows free flow high-speed toll system without having vehicles to slow down.





OVO - LinkAja Bersiap Adopsi Pembayaran Jalan Tol Menggunakan Sensor - Berita Terkini Ekonomi dan Bisnis Indonesia


Pemerintah berencana menerapkan sistem pembayaran tanpa berhenti di jalan tol pada 2021. Meski skemanya belum ditetapkan, startup fintech OVO, LinkAja, dan DANA bersiap menerapkan teknologi ini.



katadata.co.id





Update on Tanjung Mulia interchange (January 5th, 2021) after it is temporarily opened for Christmas and New Year's holiday traffic.




Some parts are still under construction.



daeng_jal said:


> not an engineer or anything. but I read somewhere that Indonesia biggest problem is high transportation cost due to her being an archipelago, while all their other neighbors that you mentioned are on the mainland sides connected to one another by road and rail.
> 
> so i assume its due to transportation cost of taking asphalt from refineries to the site might be too cost prohibitive compared to concrete that can be source locally on each island or maybe the rapid development of their expressway mean the industry can't keep up thus has no choice then to resort to using concrete


Most of the motorways are in Java and Sumatra though, where logistic cost is not that high. Moreover, concrete is more expensive than asphalt. I think it's more because domestic production can't keep up with the rapid development while Indonesia wants to keep imports in check.

Many new highways, whether national or provincial road, is also concrete.


----------



## cis logos

*Bali Toll Road, Gilimanuk - Mengwi*
Construction will start in mid-2021. It is planned to be equipped with special motorbike lane and wild animal crossing.
The recent map of the route:








SS = Simpang Susun (Interchange)





TERKINI Rencana Tol Gilimanuk-Soka 64,6 Kilometer, Tamba: Ada Pertimbangan Lintasan Sepeda - Halaman all - Tribun-bali.com


I Nengah Tamba, nampak menghadiri sosialisasi Jalan Tol Gilimanuk-Soka sepanjang 64,6 Kilometer di Lantai III Kantor Bupati Jembrana, Jembrana, Bali,




bali.tribunnews.com


----------



## cis logos

*Cisumdawu Motorway Tunnel*
It will be opened to traffic until the other part of the toll road is finished,


----------



## cis logos

Motorway News Today

Roatex Ltd., a Hungarian company, wins the multi-lane free-flow transaction system contract. The MLFF will be implemented in 1,713 km of motorway in Indonesia in the first phase. Initially, the system will use RFID (radio frequency identification) before moving to GNSS (Global Navigation Sattelite System).








Roatex Menangi Lelang Sistem Transaksi Tol Nontunai Nirsentuh Berbasis MLFF


Panitia lelang memberi waktu sanggah kepada pemenang II paling lambat hingga 12 Januari 2021.




ekonomi.bisnis.com





After the delay caused by pandemic, land-acquisition for Malang - Kepanjen Toll Road will be finished in 2021. The project will expand the Pandaan - Malang Toll Road closer to the southern coast. Construction will start in 2022 with the finalization target in 2024.








KemenPUPR Lanjutkan Pengerjaan Tol Malang-Kepanjen Tahun Ini


Oleh Tugu Malang




kumparan.com





South Sulawesi provincial government will start the groundbreaking of Barombong - Takalar - Bantaeng Toll Road in 2021 to support Bantaeng Industrial Zone. The governor also mentioned the long-term plan to build a continuous motorway from Parepare to Bira.
Possible route:
















Pemprov Sulsel Segera Bangun Tol Takalar-Bantaeng |Republika Online


Dengan adanya jalan tol, Kawasan Industri Bantaeng akan berkembang secara pesat.




republika.co.id


----------



## cis logos

Wild elephant spotted close to the Pekanbaru - Dumai toll road 🐘



















Pic source:



__ https://www.facebook.com/eka.pramana/posts/10221018034852987


----------



## cis logos

Update on Indralaya - Prabumulih Toll Road construction, South Sumatra








__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ55yzAAuRF/


----------



## Anak Manusia

A bridge on Cisumdawu (Cileunyi‒Sumedang‒Dawuan) Toll Road with Mt. Tampomas in the background.


----------



## cis logos

Satellite photo from January 13th in Colomadu Interchange, near Surakarta (Solo). It seems like the construction of Solo - Yogyakarta - NYIA toll road (93.14 km) has begun to the south of the interchange with no publication.

Location:








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org




Project sign in the area:








More information:








JAVA ISLAND | Solo - Yogyakarta - Yogyakarta...


Tenang mas, di Mlangi gak ada sumbu filosofis :) untuk trase perempatan Monjadi sudah fix at-grade. iya yang segaris sumbu filosofis ini sudah fix gak dibuat layang




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Anak Manusia

A magnificent view of Tuntang Bridge on Semarang–Solo Toll Road surrounded by forest, with Rawa Pening Lake in the background.


----------



## cis logos

*Land acquisition for the second phase of Bengkulu - South Sumatra Toll Road is started*

The first phase, Bengkulu - Taba Penanjung (17.6 km) is under-construction. This segment is also known as Tol Lubuklinggau - Bengkulu section III. The second phase, Taba Penanjung - Kepahiang (28 km), will bring the motorway closer to South Sumatra border.









Pembebasan lahan tol Bengkulu-Sumsel tahap II dimulai - ANTARA News Bengkulu
 

Pemerintah Provinsi Bengkulu memulai tahapan pembebasan lahan jalan tol yang menghubungkan Provinsi Bengkulu dan Provinsi Sumatera Selatan (Sumsel) seksi ...




bengkulu.antaranews.com


----------



## JR1704RSD

Surakarta Interchange


----------



## cis logos

Banda Aceh - Sigli toll road section III (Jantho - Indrapuri), 16 km, will be opened soon after the operational-worthy certification is done. The main construction of the motorway is completed except for minor works such as road-marking and road fence installation.








Pembangunan Rampung, Tol Sigli-Banda Aceh Seksi 3 Siap Dioperasikan


Ruas jalan Tol Sigli-Banda Aceh (Sibanceh) siap untuk beroperasi khususnya seksi 3 meliputi Jantho-Indrapuri.




www.liputan6.com


----------



## cis logos

*Pekanbaru - Bangkinang Toll Road (40 km), update*
Progress rate is at 56%. Hutama Karya, the construction company, is optimistic that the motorway could be opened by the end of 2021. It will shorten the travel time between the two cities from 1 hour and 40 minutes to 30-45 minutes. It has two rest areas and six bridges.








Selesai Tahun Ini, Tol Pekanbaru-Bangkinang Pangkas Waktu Tempuh Jadi 45 Menit Halaman all - Kompas.com


Tol Pekanbaru-Bangkinang dapat mempersingkat jarak tempuh hanya dalam kurun waktu 30-45 menit. Halaman all




www.kompas.com




























Lagi Dikebut, Ini Dia Tol Pekanbaru-Bangkinang 40 Km


PT Hutama Karya (Persero) melanjutkan penyelesaian pembangunan Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera (JTTS), salah satunya ruas Tol Pekanbaru-Bangkinang sepanjang 40 km.




finance.detik.com


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway development in Indonesia, a monthly update from Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol (Indonesian toll road regulatory agency)*
Under-construction sections, progress rate on *March 15th, 2021*:
Source:





BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol


Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat




bpjt.pu.go.id





*Java*

Ciawi - Sukabumi (Bocimi), 54 km: 45.46% (section I is operational)
Cileunyi - Sumedang - Dawuan (Cisumdawu) section I-II, 27.62 km: *84.38%*
Cisumdawu section III-VI, 33.22 km: 28.55%
Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (KLBM), 38.4 km:* 78.09%* (section I-III is operational)
Serang - Panimbang (Serpan) section I, 26.5 km: *94.26%*
Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Becakayu), 16.01 km: *93.85% *(section IB-IC is operational)
Depok - Antasari (Desari), 28 km: 48.58% (section I-II is operational)
Cinere - Jagorawi (Cijago, Jakarta Outer Ring Road II), 14.7 km: 62.59% (section I-II is operational)
Cimanggis - Cibitung (Cimaci, part of JORR II), 25.21 km: *80.33% *(section IA operational)
Cibitung - Cilincing (Cibici, part of JORR II), 34.01 km: *84.7%*
Serpong - Cinere (Sercin, part of JORR II), 10.14 km: *92.56% *(section I is opened soon)
Cengkareng - Batuceper - Kunciran (part of JORR II), 14.19 km: *94.08% *(opened soon)
Serpong - Balaraja (Serbaraja) first phase, 5.15 km: 27.74%
Bogor Ring Road section III, 4.5 km:  66.67% (partly operational)
Jakarta - Cikampek II (Southern Japek), 64 km: 19.29%
Semarang - Demak section II, 16.31 km 37.32%
Kelapa Gading - Pulo Gebang (part of Jakarta Inner Ring Road II), 9.3 km: *87.45%*
Semanan - Grogol (Part of JIRR II), 9.5 km: New entry, 0.77%
Solo - Yogyakarta - NYIA - Kulonprogo, 96.57 km: New entry, land acquisition phase
Yogyakarta - Bawen, 75.82 km:  New entry, land acquisition phase
*Kalimantan*

Balikpapan - Samarinda (Balsam) section I and V, 32.27 km: *99.86% *(opened soon)
*Sulawesi*

Manado - Bitung (Mabit), 39.9 km: *88.06% *(section I-IIA is operational)
*Sumatra*

Kayuagung - Palembang - Betung (Kapalbetung), 111.69 km: 65.24% (section I is operational)
Kuala Tanjung - Tebing Tinggi- Parapat section I-IV, 96.45 km: 60.97%
Sigli - Banda Aceh (Sibanceh), 74 km: *70.39%* (section III-IV is operational)
Padang - Sicincin, 30.4 km (part of Pekanbaru - Padang): 36.49%
Pekanbaru - Bangkinang, 40 km (part of Pekanbaru - Padang): 60.96%
Bangkinang - Pangkalan, 60 km (part of Pekanbaru - Padang): 35.35%
Lubuklinggau - Bengkulu section III, 17.6 km: *81.86%*
Indralaya - Muara Enim, 119 km: 19.9%
Binjai - Langsa, 130.9 km: 15.54%
Indrapura - Kisaran, 47.55 km: 18.1%
Bolded: sections with construction progress of more than 70%.


----------



## cis logos

Land acquisition for Nganjuk - Kediri (Kertosono - Kediri) toll road will start in June. The map also portrays the districts where the motorway will pass.


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Cengkareng - Batuceper - Kunciran, Banten (14.19 km)*
*Tol Serpong - Cinere Section I, Banten (6.59 km)*

Two motorways with a combined length of 20.78 km are opened to traffic on April 1st, 2021, both constituting the western wing of Jakarta Outer Ring Road II (JORR II). Along with the Kunciran - Serpong toll road that was opened earlier, they provide a connection between CGK Int'l Airport and South Tangerang.

Location:
1st motorway, CGK - Kunciran
north end and south end
2nd motorway, Serpong - Pamulang
northwest end and southeast end








Jokowi resmikan tol Serpong-Pamulang dan tol Cengkareng-Kunciran


Jokowi meresmikan ruas tol Serpong-Pamulang dan tol Cengkareng-Kunciran yang masuk JORR II.




nasional.kontan.co.id





Screenshots from the live inauguration showed us the schematic map of Greater Jakarta motorway system. I hope the map will be made available to public soon. These are what we can see on the map:
*Five concentric layers of motorway*
1. Jakarta Inner Ring Road II (under construction)
2. Jakarta Inner Ring Road I (fully operational)
3. Jakarta Outer Ring Road I (fully operational)
4. Jakarta Outer Ring Road II (half operational)
5. Jakarta Outer Ring Road III (planned), the motorway does not fully circle Jakarta with visible gap in the northwest.

*Radial motorway*
1. Tol Pluit - Cengkareng Int'l Airport (operational), continues outward as Kamal - Teluknaga - Balaraja (planned)
2. Tol Semanan - Sunter and Tol Semanan - Balaraja (both are planned)
3. Tol Jakarta - Tangerang (operational), it continues westward to Sumatra ferry crossing
4. Tol Ulujami - Serpong (operational), continues outward as Serpong - Balaraja (under construction)
5. Tol Depok - Antasari (half operational)
6. Tol Jakarta - Bogor - Ciawi (operational)
7. Tol Jakarta Cikampek Selatan (under construction)
8. Tol Jakarta Cikampek with elevated Jakarta Cikampek (both are operational)
9. Tol Becakayu (half operational)
10. Tol Sunter - Pulogebang (under construction)
11. Tol Cilincing - Cibitung (under construction), it's actually the northeast part of JORR II
From the map, we can see that Tol Becakayu and Tol Sunter - Pulogebang will be stretched to JORR II, it's never mentioned before.
















Intact lines: operational
Dotted lines: under-construction/planned


----------



## cis logos

Edit:
A part of Jakarta Outer Ring Road III is operational as the northern section of Bogor Outer Ring Road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When is the Pamulang - Depok section expected to be completed? Satellite images from September 2020 show no construction on most of the route in Depok.

Also, the southeastern and eastern segments of JORR2 look fairly advanced, do these have a concrete opening date / month?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I also wonder about earlier announced plans:


Jakarta Integrated Tunnel Project
Six inner-city toll roads

Are these still planned? I can't find much about it.


----------



## cis logos

ChrisZwolle said:


> When is the Pamulang - Depok section expected to be completed? Satellite images from September 2020 show no construction on most of the route in Depok.
> 
> Also, the southeastern and eastern segments of JORR2 look fairly advanced, do these have a concrete opening date / month?


Pamulang - Depok section is part of Tol Serpong - Cinere Section II (Pamulang - Cinere) which is almost finished (78.64%) without any significant problem while Tol Cijago Section III (Kukusan - Cinere) is among the most depressing toll road construction in Java. It deeply mired in the local politic, incompetency, and the bureaucratic problem of Depok city, I won't dwell too much there because some members might come to this thread and turn it into a political thread. For comparison, motorways in the more densely populated cities of Tangerang and South Tangerang are finished even when the construction started later.

The eastern wing of JORR II is progressing well, Tol Cimangis - Cibitung (80.33%) and Tol Cibitung - Cilincing (84.7%) are targeted to be opened this year or at least in the early months of 2022. It will add pressure to everyone that is responsible for the slow construction of Tol Cijago. There is a famous notion in the local forum, JORR II construction was started in Cijago and will be ended in Cijago.



ChrisZwolle said:


> I also wonder about earlier announced plans:
> 
> 
> Jakarta Integrated Tunnel Project
> Six inner-city toll roads
> 
> Are these still planned? I can't find much about it.


All of these sections are part of six inner-city toll roads. The six inner city toll roads (enam ruas jalan tol dalam kota) or elevated intraurban toll roads (jalan tol layang dalam kota) is also known as Jakarta Inner Ring Road II (JIRR II) although not all of its section can be technically considered part of the ring road.










http://leadergroupindo.com/image/data/bus/A11.pdf


The plan is very much alive, although no one can answer when it will be finished.

*Sunter - Pulo Gebang* section (green line) is almost finished and will be opened in 2021 while the land acquisition of *Semanan - Duri* section (blue line) had started. The rest of motorway from Duri to Pulo Gebang will be built later.
Two sections, the *Ulujami - Tn. Abang* section or JIT 2(red line) and *Pasar Minggu - Casablanca/Manggarai* section or JIT 1 (black line) will be built as *Jakarta Integrated Tunnel* (JIT) with motorway in the upper level. JIT 2 will divert the water from Pesanggraan River and JIT 1 will divert the water from Ciliwung river. Both tunnels will release their content to Kanal Banjir Barat (West Flood Canal). Construction might start in 2021 or 2022.









Red circle is the flood-prone area.








Jakarta Integrated Tunnel (JIT) Segera di Bangun, Tunggu Rekomendasi Dewan SDA Nasional


JAKARTA, Beritalima.com | Jakarta Integrated Tunnel (JIT) merupakan infrastruktur kombinasi proyek terowongan terpadu penanggulangan banjir […]




beritalima.com





*Duri Pulo - Kampung Melayu* section (purple line) and *Kemayoran - Kampung Melayu* section (light blue) receive the heaviest resistance, they might be the last to be built if it's getting built at all. Many prefer to build more extensive rail-based transportation than motorways in the inner core of Jakarta. There is also a suggestion to change the existing non-tolled elevated Casablanca highway (Jalan Layang Casablanca) above Prof Dr. Satrio street into a part of Duri - Kp. Melayu section.


----------



## Anak Manusia

*Serpong–Cinere Toll Road
Part of Jakarta Outer Ring Road 2*

Dusk view of Pamulang toll plaza, Serpong–Cinere toll road.

📷 @_wargatangsel_


----------



## JR1704RSD

Jakarta Outer Ring Road 1 - Soekarno Hatta Airport


----------



## Anak Manusia

*Jakarta Outer Ring Road 2*

A journey through recently-inaugurated Cengkareng–Kunciran toll road and Serpong–Cinere toll road section 1 (Serpong–Pamulang), both are part of Jakarta Outer Ring Road 2.

📷 @_jevon_wr via _@_garudainfrastructure_


*Cengkareng–Kunciran Toll Road*

Husein Sastranegara toll plaza









Here on the right, lies Soekarno–Hatta airport train (KA Bandara) rail road









Approaching Tanah Tinggi offramp









Passing Brown Line (Tangerang line) commuter rail road and Benteng Betawi Street









Subsequent to Buaran Indah onramp. The blue sign says "buses and trucks keep left"









Approaching Tirtayasa offramp









Noise barrier alongside Sinarmas-owned Banjar Wijaya housing complex










*Serpong–Cinere Toll Road
Section 1 (Serpong–Pamulang)*

Passing Jakarta–Serpong toll road and Green Line (Rangkasbitung line) commuter rail road









Approaching Pamulang interchange. The yellow sign says "end of expressway"


----------



## stryt

My journey from Depok-Jakarta-Cirebon-Jakarta (back home).
2 - 4 April 2021.

(PART 1/5)
*Depok - Antasari Toll Road
Section 1 & 2 (Sawangan-Antasari)*


Passing Sawangan 4 Entry Gate









The highway morning view









Krukut 'Future' Interchange with Cijago Toll Road, still under construction.









Brigif On-Off Ramp









Cilandak Utama Toll Gate with skyscraper behind it


----------



## stryt

My journey from Depok-Jakarta-Cirebon-Jakarta (back home).
2 - 4 April 2021.

(PART 2/5)
*Jakarta Outer Ring Road 1 (JORR 1)
Section S & E1 (Pondok Indah - Cikunir)*


Road signs in T.B Simatupang District.

























Entering the East 1 Section


----------



## stryt

My journey from Depok-Jakarta-Cirebon-Jakarta (back home).
2 - 4 April 2021.

(PART 3/5)
*Jakarta - Cikampek Toll Road*


Advertisement billboard attached on pedestrian bridge









Interchange with Cipularang Toll Road









New Cikampek Utama Toll Gate, relocation of Cikarang Utama Toll Gate









Km 70


----------



## stryt

My journey from Depok-Jakarta-Cirebon-Jakarta (back home).
2 - 4 April 2021.

(PART 4/5)
*Cikampek - Palimanan Toll Road
Section 1 - 6*


Cikampek Interchange, welcome to Cipali toll Road!
*







*

The orange color is the characteristic of this highway, as u can see in every overpass and toll gate. Unique idea!
*







*

Road coating site under construction









Bukit Salam, what a great view from car!

















Urban Ride, Km 177









Palimanan "orange" Toll Gate.


----------



## cis logos

*Sitinjau Lauik Fly-overs*
The fly-over will be built in two sites: Panorama I and Panorama II. The construction of Panorama I fly-over will start in 2022 and costs around IDR 1.28 T (USD 87 million). The fly-overs located on a strategic shortcut between the city of Padang and Solok, and continues to Jambi province via Kerinci regency (Sungai Penuh). The existing road is narrow and windy, buses and trucks usually will take a longer detour through Padangpanjang.








Pembangunan Jembatan Layang Sitinjau Laut Dimulai 2022, Pemerintah Kucurkan Rp1,28 Triliun


Pembangunan jembatan layang Sitinjau Laut merupakan salah satu proyek utama yang masuk dalam Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional dari 35 proyek.




sumbar.inews.id




Panorama I fly-over








Panorama II fly-over








Padang - Solok route








Location:
Panorama I
Panorama II


----------



## Anak Manusia

*Ulujami Interchange*

This trumpet-shaped interchange connects between JORR 1 and Jakarta - Serpong toll road (towards right).

📷 @_dhahnial_


----------



## Anak Manusia

A picture of blue-and-white-painted Al-Azhar Mosque in Bekasi City, West Java. In the background, you can spot three expressways at once: Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Becakayu) toll road (closest to), Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed flyover (formerly named Jakarta - Cikampek Elevated toll road), and Jakarta - Cikampek toll road.

📷 @_ags.stry_


----------



## cis logos

The main physical construction of Serang - Panimbang Toll Road Section I (Serang - Rangkasbitung) is expected to finish in April. Minor works will be finished in May. The 26.5 km long motorway will be opened temporarily during Eid peak season while the official opening will be held in June.









Wika: Tol Serang-Panimbang Seksi I akan Fungsional Lebaran |Republika Online


Saat ini, masih terdapat beberapa pekerjaan minor yang akan diselesaikan sampai Mei.




republika.co.id




.


----------



## Anak Manusia

*Cibitung Interchange*

It will be the main connection between Jakarta - Cikampek toll road and JORR 2—precisely Cimanggis - Cibitung and Cibitung - Cilincing segments. Two other structures are also crossing over the interchange, both are Indonesia-China High Speed Railway (in construction) and Sheikh MBZ Flyover.

The old Cibitung 2 exit to MM2100 industrial area is still there, fused to the main ramp towards Cimanggis (to left) and vice versa. However, the old Cibitung 1 exit to Kalimalang Inspection Road and Teuku Umar Road has been demolished, replaced by Telaga Asih exit (not shown) of Cibitung - Cilincing toll road.

📷 @_olanations_


----------



## cis logos

*Long-term motorway development in Java and Bali*
source: planned sections added to BPJT GIS map


GIS BPJT










magenta: operational sections
purple-blue: under-construction and land-acquisition phase
orange: proposed sections, construction will start in near future (2020s)
red-brown: announced sections


----------



## readone02

*Hello there! Long time no see!*

Here I present you a driving video from Semarang to Jakarta which is now fully connected with a highway!

*Trans Java Toll Road - Semarang to Jakarta*


----------



## readone02

*Semarang City Toll Road*
Tanjungmas-Krapyak


----------



## Anak Manusia

*Kertajati Airport Access Toll Road*

Director President of Astra Tol Cipali, Firdaus Aziz stated that the 3.7-kilometer expressway linking Cikopo–Palimanan (Cipali) Toll Road and Kertajati International Airport will be operating soon. The construction has been done on September, followed by the feasibility tests on October, and recently it has received the operation permit from the government.

News in Indonesian:








Izin Sudah Turun, Tol Akses BIJB Kertajati Segera Beroperasi


Jalan tol akses BIJB Kertajati terkoneksi dengan jalan tol Cikopo-Palimanan yang dimulai dari KM 158 700 dengan panjang sekitar 3,7 kilometer.




money.kompas.com





Some shots:

📷 _Detik Finance_


----------



## cis logos

*Summary of Motorway Development in Indonesia, Update at the end of 2021*

The opening of Kertajati Toll Road Access possibly will be the last opening this year. So it's time to update the graph.
The pandemic and the mid-years of the presidential term have their impacts on the construction pace. Though the building-frenzy in the last 6 years is significantly stronger compared to previous decades.
Currently, the total length of controlled-access and grade-separated motorways in Indonesia is *2,488.91 km*

Annual growth of motorway length in Indonesia from 1977 to 2021.









*The length of motorway by island for each point of time (km)*

Point of TimeSumatraJavaKalimantanEastern Indonesia*TotalEnd of 1998**42.7524.5806.05573.33End of 2005***42.7588.6306.05637.38End of 201042.7683.65017.65744.00End of 201542.7875.13027.65945.48End of 2020642.321589.2958.4754.002344.08End of 2021674.271659.0797.2758.302488.91

*The share of motorway by island from national network for each point of time (%)*

Point of TimeSumatraJavaKalimantanEastern Indonesia*End of 1998**7.4591.5001.06End of 2005***6.7092.3500.95End of 20105.7491.8902.37End of 20154.5292.5602.92End of 202027.4067.802.492.30End of 202127.0966.653.912.35
*: Eastern Indonesia includes Nusa Tenggara, Sulawesi, Maluku, and Papua
**: 1997-8 Asian Financial Crisis, Fall of Soeharto's authoritarian regime in 1998, followed by multidimensional crisis, widespread riots, sectarian conflicts, and near-balkanization of Indonesia
***: 1999 - 2004 is the early reformasi period, marked by rapid democratization and decentralization

Length of under-construction sections: *892.46 km*
Target of motorway length by the end of 2024: *4,817 km*
Long-term target: *18,850 km*
Data source for current operational and under-construction sections:





BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol


Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat




bpjt.pu.go.id





There are many factors behind the recent drive of infrastructure push in Indonesia, but I will give shoutout to the man who is probably most responsible for it. Basuki Hadimuljono, colloquially known as Pak Bas, the minister of public works and housing (2014 - now) for two terms along with Jokowi presidency. The man with can-do attitude in multiplying the length of motorway, highway, bridges, ports and dams capacity.
Publicly known as the comedian minister, but he also shows that his ministry is capable in reaching the targets.

Greet his own banner in Eid al-Fitr celebration.








Crowd-surfing among civil engineering students from Universitas Gajahmada.








Hugging Ignasius Jonan, the previous minister of transportation.








Massaging Susi Pudjiastuti, previous minister of maritime affairs and fisheries.








Probably teasing Han Jeoung-ae, South Korean minister of environment.








I don't even know what is it.


----------



## madataruna

^^
Hoping the next minister will be capable as him 🥺🥺🥺


----------



## readone02

readone02 said:


> *Semarang City Toll Road*
> Tanjungmas-Krapyak


*Semarang Toll Road, Krapyak to Srondol*


----------



## Venantio

cis logos said:


> *Summary of Motorway Development in Indonesia, Update at the end of 2021*
> 
> The opening of Kertajati Toll Road Access possibly will be the last opening this year. So it's time to update the graph.
> The pandemic and the mid-years of the presidential term have their impacts on the construction pace. Though the building-frenzy in the last 6 years is significantly stronger compared to previous decades.
> Currently, the total length of controlled-access and grade-separated motorways in Indonesia is *2,488.91 km*
> 
> Annual growth of motorway length in Indonesia from 1977 to 2021.
> View attachment 2501877
> 
> 
> *The length of motorway by island for each point of time (km)*
> 
> Point of TimeSumatraJavaKalimantanEastern Indonesia*TotalEnd of 1998**42.7524.5806.05573.33End of 2005***42.7588.6306.05637.38End of 201042.7683.65017.65744.00End of 201542.7875.13027.65945.48End of 2020642.321589.2958.4754.002344.08End of 2021674.271659.0797.2758.302488.91
> 
> *The share of motorway by island from national network for each point of time (%)*
> 
> Point of TimeSumatraJavaKalimantanEastern Indonesia*End of 1998**7.4591.5001.06End of 2005***6.7092.3500.95End of 20105.7491.8902.37End of 20154.5292.5602.92End of 202027.4067.802.492.30End of 202127.0966.653.912.35
> *: Eastern Indonesia includes Nusa Tenggara, Sulawesi, Maluku, and Papua
> **: 1997-8 Asian Financial Crisis, Fall of Soeharto's authoritarian regime in 1998, followed by multidimensional crisis, widespread riots, sectarian conflicts, and near-balkanization of Indonesia
> ***: 1999 - 2004 is the early reformasi period, marked by rapid democratization and decentralization
> 
> Length of under-construction sections: *892.46 km*
> Target of motorway length by the end of 2024: *4,817 km*
> Long-term target: *18,850 km*
> Data source for current operational and under-construction sections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol
> 
> 
> Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bpjt.pu.go.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many factors behind the recent drive of infrastructure push in Indonesia, but I will give shoutout to the man who is probably most responsible for it. Basuki Hadimuljono, colloquially known as Pak Bas, the minister of public works and housing (2014 - now) for two terms along with Jokowi presidency. The man with can-do attitude in multiplying the length of motorway, highway, bridges, ports and dams capacity.
> Publicly known as the comedian minister, but he also shows that his ministry is capable in reaching the targets.
> 
> Greet his own banner in Eid al-Fitr celebration.
> View attachment 2501939
> 
> Crowd-surfing among civil engineering students from Universitas Gajahmada.
> View attachment 2501942
> 
> Hugging Ignasius Jonan, the previous minister of transportation.
> View attachment 2501946
> 
> Massaging Susi Pudjiastuti, previous minister of maritime affairs and fisheries.
> View attachment 2501948
> 
> Probably teasing Han Jeoung-ae, South Korean minister of environment.
> View attachment 2501945
> 
> I don't even know what is it.
> View attachment 2501950


Last pic, he lets members of parliament hear his thoughts, so he won't need to give explanation to them over and over...


----------



## readone02

*Merry Xmas from us!*
Here we present you a driving video in Jagorawi Toll Road!


----------



## readone02

*Sheikh Mohamed Bin Zayed Overpass / Jalan Layang MBZ*
Previously known as Jakarta-Cikampek Elevated Toll Road


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The tiniest trumpet interchange ever? With 3 lanes at that? It has a radius of 40 meters! 


















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## espewe

ChrisZwolle said:


> The tiniest trumpet interchange ever? With 3 lanes at that? It has a radius of 40 meters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


It looks comical yet criminal at the same time, similar to interchanges I usually found in India


----------



## cis logos

Isn't it the interchange of Lido theme park by MNC Land? I don't follow its development, I don't know if the construction is paused or not. 








BOGOR | MNC Lido City | Theme Park | Resort | Residence...







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## readone02

*Jakarta Inner Ringroad on the New Year*


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway development in Indonesia, a monthly update from Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol (Indonesian toll road regulatory agency)*
Under-construction sections, progress rate on *December 27th, 2021*:
Source:





BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol


Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat




bpjt.pu.go.id





*Java*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Ciawi - Sukabumi (Bocimi)5458.88%45.01%Apr 22 (section II) - Jul 24 (section IV)2Cileunyi - Sumedang -Dawuan (Cisumdawu) section I-II28.5*99.16%**97.94%*Q1 20223Cisumdawu section III-VI33.22*86.97%*44.34%Q1 20224Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (KLBM) section IV9.462.06%0Delayed construction, postponed opening5Serang - Panimbang (Serpan) Section II24.17No information13.21%Dec 236Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Becakayu)16.01*97.53%**96.55%*May 227Depok - Antasari (Desari)2848.2%43.2%Mar 23 (section III) - Dec 24 (section IV)8Cimanggis - Cibitung (Part of JORR II)25.21*88%**75.19%*Apr 22 (section IIA) - Mar 23 (section IIB)9Cinere - Jagorawi (Part of JORR II) section III5.5*78%*11.57%May 2210Cibitung - Cilincing (Part of JORR II)34.01*95.51%**87.76%*Q1 202211Serpong - Cinere (Part of JORR II) section II3.64*98.96%**97.02%*Dec 2112Serpong - Balaraja, first phase5.15*98.04%*56.21%Jan 2213Jakarta - Cikampek II (Southern Japek)6454.84%25.31%Nov 22 (section III) - Oct 25 (section I)14Semanan - Grogol (Part of JIRR II)9.55.5%0.77%Mar 2415Grogol - Kelapa Gading (Part of JIRR II)12.44.52%0Mar 2416Semarang - Demak2756.8%38.41%Jun 22 (section II) - Jun 24 (section I)17Surakarta - Yogyakarta - NYIA96.5717.94%1.84%Sep 22 (section I) - Dec 24 (section II)18Yogyakarta - Bawen75.821.3%0End of 202319Pasuruan - Probolinggo Section IV12.471.51%9.92%Dec 2220Probolinggo - Banyuwangi172.96.11%02024 (section I) - 2026 (section III)
JORR II: Jakarta Outer Ringroad II
JIRR II: Jakarta Inner Ringroad II
NYIA: New Yogyakarta International Airport

*Sulawesi*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Manado - Bitung section IIB13.5*99.91%**99.97%*Q1 2022

*Sumatra*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Kayu Agung - Palembang - Betung (Kapalbetung)111.69*80.35%*64.03%Aug 232Kuala Tanjung - Tebing Tinggi- Parapat section I-IV96.45*83.2%*64.9%Oct 223Sigli - Banda Aceh (Sibanceh)74*95.35%**77.47%*Dec 224Indrapura - Kisaran47.5526.79%30.76%Dec 235Padang - Sicincin (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)36.641.18%26.95%Jan 246Pekanbaru - Bangkinang (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)4059.17%*77.94%*Dec 227Bangkinang - Pangkalan (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)24.7No information51.1%Dec 238Lubuklinggau - Bengkulu section III17.6*100%**91.31%*Q1 20229Indralaya - Muara Enim11954.79%40.09%Dec 22 (section I) - 2024 (section II)10Binjai - Pangkalan Brandan64.737.1%47.47%Dec 22

Bolded: sections with the progress of more than 70%.
Red-colored: missed or possibly missed opening target.


----------



## cis logos

*Update on Bangkinang - Pangkalan section, 24.7 km (progress rate: 58.95%)*
It is part of Padang - Pekanbaru toll road
















source
Full section


----------



## cis logos

*Public consultation and preliminary route for Cilacap - Yogyakarta toll road (118.85 km)*
Construction will start in 2024. There will be six interchanges from west to east: IC Buntu, Sumpiuh, Gombong, Kebumen, Kutoarjo, and Purworejo.
*























*









The toll road will be connected to Gedebage - Tasikmalaya - Cilacap toll road in the west, Solo - Yogyakarta - Yogyakarta Airport toll road in the east, and Tegal - Cilacap toll road from the north in the west (not depicted).


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway inspection and certification process are underway before the opening of Binjai - Stabat toll road*
It is part of Binjai - Langsa toll road. After the opening of Binjai - Stabat section (12.3 km), the construction will be focused on Stabat - Pangkalan Brandan (45.1 km) section that is currently around 40% complete.








KABAR Gembira Jalan Tol Binjai-Stabat Sudah 99 Persen Rampung, Tinggal Sertifikat Layak Operasi - Tribun-medan.com


Kabar gembira, jalan tol Binjai-Stabat sudah rampung.Saat ini, pihak pembangunan tol tengah menunggu sertifikat layak operasi jalan terhadap kendaraan




medan.tribunnews.com












Ruas Tol Binjai-Stabat Sebentar Lagi Selesai, Tinggal Menunggu Tahap Ini Saja Sob - GridOto.com


Pengerjaan jalan tol Binjai-Langsa ruas Binjai-Stabat sebentar lagi selesai. Sekarang tinggal menunggu tahap ini selesai saja sob.




www.gridoto.com


----------



## kostas97

How about the whole Binjai - Langsa toll road? What is its complete length and which parts are already U/C?


----------



## cis logos

kostas97 said:


> How about the whole Binjai - Langsa toll road? What is its complete length and which parts are already U/C?


This is what I find on BPJT website:










https://bpjt.pu.go.id/assets/js/vendor/ckeditor/uploads/monitoring/10%20Januari%202022/Trans%20Sumatera%2010%20Januari%202022%20Monitoring%20Konstruksi%20%20.pdf


As of January 10th, the construction progress of Binjai - Pangkalan Brandan section is 47.61% complete. There is still no progress for Pangkalan Brandan - Langsa section.
Binjai - Stabat is part of Binjai - Pkl. Brandan.


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway of Nusantara, the new capital city*








Gray and blue line = Existing roads
Red line = Controlled-access motorway
Dashed line = Planned roads
Yellow line = Capital inner ring road

The only thing that will be built from scratch is VVIP airport (Bandara VVIP) that's a bit closer to the capital, probably it will also host an airforce base. International and domestic air traffic for the capital will utilize Sepinggan airport, the main airport for Balikpapan. Understandably, a 47.63 km motorway from Sepinggan Airport (BPN) to Nusantara, the planned new capital is planned, a section of it forms a part of the existing Balikpapan - Samarinda toll road. The same can be said for the seaports and container terminals, all of them are already operational.

Other planned road network that had been devised for years before the capital relocation plan was announced.
*Balikpapan Coastal Road*
The planned reclamation of 200 - 500 m from the coast along the 7.5 km stretch of the Balikpapan southern waterfront. It will be connected to the Balikpapan Bay Bridge in the west with Sepinggan Airport in the east. 








*Penajam - Balikpapan Bridge (Balikpapan Bay Bridge), 7.9 km*









Another map for the railway network. When I observe the line, seems like part of it will be built along the motorway.








1. Sepinggan Airport - New Capital rail service ➡ magenta line
2. Intercity rail service (Trans Kalimantan railway) ➡ yellow line
3. Intercity cargo service ➡ yellow line
4. New capital rail network
5. Balikpapan city rail network


----------



## kostas97

Is this plan about the new capital going to move on? I hadn't heard about that in a while....an abundance of new infrastructure projects will have to be constructed, are these roads included?


----------



## cis logos

kostas97 said:


> Is this plan about the new capital going to move on? I hadn't heard about that in a while....an abundance of new infrastructure projects will have to be constructed, are these roads included?


More roads will be built. In the previous map, I posted about the planned motorway from Balikpapan - Samarinda toll road and two layers of ring road.


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Cisumdawu Section I (Cileunyi - Rancakalong) is opened to traffic*
The section length is 11.45 km. The whole motorway, from Cileunyi to Dawuan (the junction with Trans Java toll road) is planned to be finished this year.








Perhatian! Tol Cisumdawu Seksi I Beroperasi Hari Ini


Tol yang beroperasi adalah Cisumdawu Seksi 1 Cileunyi-Rancakalong sepanjang 11,45 kilometer (km).




finance.detik.com




southern end
northern end


----------



## cis logos

cis logos said:


> *Motorway inspection and certification process are underway before the opening of Binjai - Stabat toll road*
> It is part of Binjai - Langsa toll road. After the opening of Binjai - Stabat section (12.3 km), the construction will be focused on Stabat - Pangkalan Brandan (45.1 km) section that is currently around 40% complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KABAR Gembira Jalan Tol Binjai-Stabat Sudah 99 Persen Rampung, Tinggal Sertifikat Layak Operasi - Tribun-medan.com
> 
> 
> Kabar gembira, jalan tol Binjai-Stabat sudah rampung.Saat ini, pihak pembangunan tol tengah menunggu sertifikat layak operasi jalan terhadap kendaraan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medan.tribunnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruas Tol Binjai-Stabat Sebentar Lagi Selesai, Tinggal Menunggu Tahap Ini Saja Sob - GridOto.com
> 
> 
> Pengerjaan jalan tol Binjai-Langsa ruas Binjai-Stabat sebentar lagi selesai. Sekarang tinggal menunggu tahap ini selesai saja sob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gridoto.com


*Tol Binjai - Langsa section I (Binjai - Stabat) will be opened to traffic next week*
The scheduled opening date for the 12.3 km motorway is between January 27th and 28 th.








Tol Binjai-Stabat Akan Diresmikan Presiden Jokowi Minggu Depan Halaman all - Kompas.com


Tol Binjai-Langsa dikelola oleh Badan Usaha Jalan Tol (BUJT) PT Hutama Karya (Persero) dengan nilai investasi sebesar Rp 25,85 triliun. Halaman all




www.kompas.com


----------



## kostas97

cis logos said:


> More roads will be built. In the previous map, I posted about the planned motorway from Balikpapan - Samarinda toll road and two layers of ring road.


I can just imagine a possible explosion of the new capital's population, as well as a possible Trans-Borneo (or Trans-Kalimantan, whatever floats your boat, even if the name has already been given the Malaysian road in the island's north) toll road (motorway), all the way to the border with Malaysia or even Bandar Seri Begawan in Brunei (through Malaysia).

In summary, there is an ever-increasing potential for Borneo's development and as i undersand (correct me if i'm wrong) a lot of ambition from (at least) the government.

By the way, i heard that in 2 years there is gonna be a presidential election, are the new candidates also supportive of the new capital project, as well as with the toll road plans in Sumatra, Jawa and the other islands???


----------



## Venantio

kostas97 said:


> I can just imagine a possible explosion of the new capital's population, as well as a possible Trans-Borneo (or Trans-Kalimantan, whatever floats your boat, even if the name has already been given the Malaysian road in the island's north) toll road (motorway), all the way to the border with Malaysia or even Bandar Seri Begawan in Brunei (through Malaysia).
> 
> In summary, there is an ever-increasing potential for Borneo's development and as i undersand (correct me if i'm wrong) a lot of ambition from (at least) the government.
> 
> By the way, i heard that in 2 years there is gonna be a presidential election, are the new candidates also supportive of the new capital project, as well as with the toll road plans in Sumatra, Jawa and the other islands???


Next government has no choice as the bill has been passed. It binds everyone. New president has to continue the moving process, unless he/she wants to get charged for violating the law.


----------



## cis logos

kostas97 said:


> I can just imagine a possible explosion of the new capital's population, as well as a possible Trans-Borneo (or Trans-Kalimantan, whatever floats your boat, even if the name has already been given the Malaysian road in the island's north) toll road (motorway), all the way to the border with Malaysia or even Bandar Seri Begawan in Brunei (through Malaysia).
> 
> In summary, there is an ever-increasing potential for Borneo's development and as i undersand (correct me if i'm wrong) a lot of ambition from (at least) the government.


You can check the long-term plan for motorway development in Indonesia in my previous post. For Kalimantan, the motorway sections that will be built soon are Samarinda - Bontang, motorway to the new capital, and Pontianak - Kijing Sea Port - Singkawang. The rest of Trans Kalimantan toll road probably will be built in the next decades as the island is sparsely populated. I also think that there will be motorway border crossing between Pontianak and Kuching in Malaysia.










cis logos said:


> thin red line: national highway
> thick red line: operational motorway
> green line: motorway that will be operational between 2020 and 2024
> blue line: motorway that will be operational after 2024 (government)
> yellow line: motorway that will be operational after 2024 (private initiative)
> other color: motorway in feasibility study stage, proposed, etc
> dashed line: long-term planned motorway
> 
> From the map, I noted several things:
> 
> *Sumatra* - there will be two north-south main corridors from Aceh to Lampung, the priority is on the eastern corridor that is under construction today, it is what we called Trans Sumatra Toll Road for the last decade. The other corridor that was never mentioned before is located on the western coast, providing a link between Sibolga, Padang, and Bengkulu. The two main corridors are interconnected via three east-west branches that are also under construction, and other connections in the northernmost and southernmost points of both corridors. A lone planned motorway is located in Batam Island.
> *Java* - Seems like almost all intercities highway in Java will be doubled with motorway lines. There will be three west-east main corridors of motorway: northern coast, central, southern coast. that are interconnected with 15 branches of north-south motorway. The north-south connections are: (1) Serang - Panimbang, western endpoint, (2) Jakarta - Bogor - Sukabumi, (3) Cikampek - Bandung, (4) Kertajati Airport - Bandung, (5) Cirebon - Tasikmalaya?, (6) Tegal - Cilacap, (7) Temanggung - Pekalongan? or Wonosobo - Pekalongan?, (8) Bawen - Jogja, (9) Semarang - Solo - Jogja, (10) Badad - Bojonegoro - Ngawi, (11) Badad - Kertosono - Kediri, (12) Surabaya - Malang - Kepanjen, (13) Probolinggo - Lumajang, (14) Situbondo - Jember, (15) Banyuwangi, eastern endpoint.
> *Kalimantan* - It's unexpected to see a full end-to-end motorway from West Kalimantan to North Kalimantan. The priority is on the eastern coast of the island between Samarinda, Balikpapan, new capital, and the satellite cities.
> *Nusa Tenggara* - I only observe planned segments in Bali and Lombok Island.
> *Sulawesi* - It's also unexpected to see a planned full north-south motorway from Manado to Makassar. All major cities at the end of north, south, and southeast peninsulas will be connected by motorway. Moreover, there is a motorway hugging the coast of West Sulawesi.
> *Eastern Indonesia* - No planned motorway is observable, though I read in other news that North Maluku provincial government recently proposed a motorway segment in Halmahera Island.





kostas97 said:


> By the way, i heard that in 2 years there is gonna be a presidential election, are the new candidates also supportive of the new capital project, as well as with the toll road plans in Sumatra, Jawa and the other islands???


There is RPJPN (_Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Panjang Nasional_) or *National Long‐Term Development Plan* in Indonesia that is set every 20 years. The current RPJPN spans between 2005 and 2025.

This long-term plan is for reasons of planning and efficiency divided into four stages of RPJMN (_Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional_) or *National Medium‐Term Development Plan*, each with a lifespan of five years. RPJMN runs parallel with the taking office of a new central government after general election. Through these medium-term plans, separate governments are able to set their own priorities in the process of national economic development but *it should be in line with the long-term RPJPN. *Like Venantio said, breaching it means violating the law. Trans Sumatra and Trans Java toll roads, among many others, are included in this RJPJN from the previous government before Jokowi. Jokowi government only follows the existing long-term plan and admittedly, with better efficiency in executing it. Some modifications could be made, of course, such as adding a new section or making a small detour to connect the main toll road to a seaport/airport.
And as the current capital project is included in it, the next governments are mandated to continue the project.

The RPJPN and RPJMN are actually inspired by Repelita (Five Years Development Plan) during the Soeharto era.


----------



## cis logos

*Tol Parabon: Patimban - Indramayu - Cirebon*
New motorway proposed by West Java government. It will connect Patimban Deep Sea Port in the west with Cirebon in the east along the northern coast of Java.








Ridwan Kamil Ungkap Rencana Pembangunan Tol Parabon


Gubernur Jabar Ridwan Kamil mewacanakan pembangunan ruas jalan tol dari Patimban menuju Indramayu hingga Cirebon.




finance.detik.com




















In relation with West Java motorway network.

Purple: operational
Blue: under construction
Orange: planned 
Brownish-Red: long-term plan/proposed to be included in the planned motorway
Gray: Patimban - Cirebon toll road


----------



## cis logos

*Public consultation for Demak - Tuban motorway (171.93 km) is held*
It is the continuation of the under-construction Semarang - Demak toll road.
Preliminary Route:








The western end will be connected to Semarang - Demak toll road with an interchange near Demak. The eastern end will be connected to another planned motorway to Gresik.
Six interchanges visible in the map:

IC Kudus
IC Pati
IC Rembang
IC Sedan (?)
IC West Tuban
IC East Tuban











https://jatengdaily.com/2022/tahap-konsultasi-publik-pembangunan-tol-demak-tuban-lanjutan-tol-semarang-demak/?amp=1


----------



## cis logos

*Construction of Makassar New Port Toll Road Access (3.2 km) has started*
It will be finished by June 2023, or earlier.








Baru Groundbreaking, Tol Akses Makassar New Port Butuh Investasi Rp705 Miliar


Diperlukan investasi sebesar Rp705 miliar untuk membangun Jalan Tol Akses Makassar New Port sepanjang 3,2 kilometer (km). Tol yang dibangun sebagai akses menuju Makassar New Port itu telah groundbreaking dengan kebutuhan lahan seluas 2,74 hektare.




ekonomi.bisnis.com





__
http://instagr.am/p/CZrDcbMvtq7/


----------



## cis logos

*Crossing between Jakarta - Bandung High Speed Rail and Southern Jakarta - Cikampek Toll Road (Southern Japek/Japek II)*
Drone view at 4:18. The *location* on OpenStreetMap.


----------



## cis logos

*Cisumdawu Section III - VI (Sumedang to Dawuan)*
Landsat 8, 16-02-2022


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway development in Indonesia, a monthly update from Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol (Indonesian toll road regulatory agency)*
Under-construction sections, progress rate on *February 7th, 2021*:
Source:





BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol


Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat




bpjt.pu.go.id





*Java*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Ciawi - Sukabumi (Bocimi)5459.13%45.41%Apr 22 (section II) - Jul 24 (section IV)2Cileunyi - Sumedang -Dawuan (Cisumdawu) section I-II28.5*99.16%**97.94%*Q2 20223Cisumdawu section III-VI33.22*89.23%*46.91%Q2 20224Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (KLBM) section IV9.462.06%0Delayed construction, postponed opening5Serang - Panimbang (Serpan) Section II24.17*77.36%*18.68%Dec 236Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Becakayu)16.01*97.54%**96.55%*May 227Depok - Antasari (Desari)2848.2%43.2%Mar 23 (section III) - Dec 24 (section IV)8Cimanggis - Cibitung (Part of JORR II)25.21*90.96%**75.59%*Apr 22 (section IIA) - Mar 23 (section IIB)9Cinere - Jagorawi (Part of JORR II) section III5.5*88%*35.47%Jun 2210Cibitung - Cilincing (Part of JORR II)34.01*95.56%**88.96%*Q1 202211Serpong - Cinere (Part of JORR II) section II3.64*99.36%**100%*Dec 2112Serpong - Balaraja, first phase5.15*98.04%*62.2%Apr 2213Jakarta - Cikampek II (Southern Japek)6457.18%27.32%Nov 22 (section III) - Oct 25 (section I)14Semanan - Grogol (Part of JIRR II)9.55.5%0.77%Mar 2415Grogol - Kelapa Gading (Part of JIRR II)12.44.52%0Mar 2416Semarang - Demak2756.73%42.34%Jun 22 (section II) - Jun 24 (section I)17Surakarta - Yogyakarta - NYIA96.5718.19%8.97%Sep 22 (section I) - Dec 24 (section II)18Yogyakarta - Bawen75.824.32%0End of 202319Pasuruan - Probolinggo Section IV12.4*85.7%*13.41%Dec 2220Probolinggo - Banyuwangi172.96.11%02024 (section I) - 2026 (section III)
JORR II: Jakarta Outer Ringroad II
JIRR II: Jakarta Inner Ringroad II
NYIA: New Yogyakarta International Airport

*Sulawesi*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Manado - Bitung section IIB13.5*99.91%**99.97%*Q1 2022

*Sumatra*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Kayu Agung - Palembang - Betung (Kapalbetung)111.69*80.35%*64.03%Aug 232Kuala Tanjung - Tebing Tinggi- Parapat section I-IV96.45*86.44%*67.93%Oct 223Sigli - Banda Aceh (Sibanceh)74*95.35%**77.47%*Dec 224Indrapura - Kisaran47.5528.43%34.23%Dec 235Padang - Sicincin (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)36.647.25%29.65%20246Pekanbaru - Bangkinang (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)40*83.9%**79.71%*Dec 227Bangkinang - Pangkalan (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)24.79.95%53.55%Dec 238Lubuklinggau - Bengkulu section III17.6*100%**93.12%*Q1 20229Indralaya - Muara Enim11956.32%43.44%Dec 22 (section I) - 2024 (section II)10Binjai - Pangkalan Brandan64.737.1%47.61%Dec 22

Bolded: sections with the progress of more than 70%.
Red-colored: missed or possibly missed opening target.


----------



## cis logos

*Pansela (Pantai Selatan Jawa = Java Southern Coast Road) *
Recently opened section of pansela in Gunung Kidul regency, Yogyakarta. It seems like the road is prepared for future expansion into full dual carriageway. Pansela is the under-construction road closely hugging Java's southern coast connecting the island's western and eastern end. Some sections, mainly in West and Central Java, are operational.

Pansela shares the traffic load of the existing Java National Road 3 as the main east-west axis in the south.
























source


----------



## cis logos

*Motorway development in Indonesia, a monthly update from Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol (Indonesian toll road regulatory agency)*
Under-construction sections, progress rate on *April 18th, 2022*:
Source:





BPJT - Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol


Badan Pengatur Jalan Tol Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat




bpjt.pu.go.id





Operational and under-construction sections map.





ArcGIS Dashboards Classic







sigi.pu.go.id





*Java*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Ciawi - Sukabumi (Bocimi)5461.09%45.94%Dec 22 (section II) - Jul 24 (section IV)2Cileunyi - Sumedang -Dawuan (Cisumdawu) section I-II28.5*99.16%**97.94%*Q2 20223Cisumdawu section III-VI33.22*90.47%*54.31%Aug 224Krian - Legundi - Bunder - Manyar (KLBM) section IV9.462.06%0Delayed construction, postponed opening5Serang - Panimbang (Serpan) Section II24.17*77.42%*23.31%Apr 246Bekasi - Cawang - Kampung Melayu (Becakayu)16.01*97.54%**98.49%*May 227Depok - Antasari (Desari)2848.64%43.2%Mar 23 (section III) - Dec 24 (section IV)8Cimanggis - Cibitung (Part of JORR II)25.21*92.94%**76.05%*Jun 22 (section IIA) - Mar 23 (section IIB)9Cinere - Jagorawi (Part of JORR II) section III5.5*92.67%*49%Oct 2210Cibitung - Cilincing (Part of JORR II)34.01*96.11%**91.97%*Q1 202211Serpong - Cinere (Part of JORR II) section II3.64*99.36%**100%*Dec 2112Serpong - Balaraja, first phase5.15*98.04%**72.24%*202213Jakarta - Cikampek II (Southern Japek)6459.71%29.85%Apr 23 (section III) - Oct 25 (section I)14Semanan - Grogol (Part of JIRR II)9.55.5%0Mar 2415Grogol - Kelapa Gading (Part of JIRR II)12.44.52%0Mar 2416Semarang - Demak2759.92%48.33%Nov 22 (section II) - Jun 24 (section I)17Surakarta - Yogyakarta - NYIA96.5720.49%8.55%Sep 23 (section I) - Jun 25 (section II)18Yogyakarta - Bawen75.825.16%0End of 202319Pasuruan - Probolinggo Section IV12.4*85.7%*19.27%Dec 2220Probolinggo - Banyuwangi172.97.91%02025 (section I) - 2026 (section III)
JORR II: Jakarta Outer Ringroad II
JIRR II: Jakarta Inner Ringroad II
NYIA: New Yogyakarta International Airport

*Sulawesi*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Manado - Bitung section IIB13.5*97.63%**95.6%*Q1 2022

*Sumatra*

*No.**Toll Road**Length (km)**Land Acquisition**Construction Progress**Opening Target*1Kayu Agung - Palembang - Betung (Kapalbetung)111.69*80.35%*69.69%Aug 232Kuala Tanjung - Tebing Tinggi- Parapat section I-IV96.45*87.97%*68.39%Dec 223Sigli - Banda Aceh (Sibanceh)74*96.33%**88.75%*Dec 224Indrapura - Kisaran47.5535.59%41.11%Dec 235Padang - Sicincin (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)36.651.94%29.65%20246Pekanbaru - Bangkinang (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)40*84.48%**80.09%*Dec 227Bangkinang - Pangkalan (Part of Pekanbaru - Padang)24.719.3%56.4%Jul 238Lubuklinggau - Bengkulu section III17.6*99.92%**98.62%*Q1 20229Indralaya - Muara Enim11956.32%43.44%Dec 22 (section I) - 2024 (section II)10Binjai - Pangkalan Brandan64.765.16%51.7%Jun 23

Bolded: sections with the progress of more than 70%.
Red-colored: missed or possibly missed opening target.


----------



## cis logos

*Bengkulu - Taba Penanjung toll road (17.6 km) will be opened to traffic soon*








Jalan Tol Pertama di Bengkulu Siap Beroperasi, Bengkulu ke Taba Penanjung Hanya 15 Menit


Jika berkendara dari Bengkulu ke Taba Penanjung atau sebaliknya melalui jalan nasional, waktu tempuh mencapai 1 jam, dengan tol hanya 15 menit.




www.kompas.com





*Land acquisition for Taba Penanjung - Kepahiang toll road (23 km) is started*








Pembangunan Jalan Tol Bengkulu - Lubuk Linggau Tahap Kedua Dimulai |Republika Online


Pembangunan tahap kedua yaitu Taba Penanjung ke Kabupaten Kepahiang sepanjang 23 km.




republika.co.id





The two toll roads are parts of the motorway connecting Bengkulu and South Sumatra. Another section to the east is under construction (Indralaya - Muara Enim toll road).








Blue: Under-construction
Orange: Operational


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction of Semarang-Demak toll road 80.63% complete - ANTARA News


The construction of the Semarang-Demak, Section 2, of the Sayung-Demak Toll Road has reached 80.63-percent completion, the Toll Road Regulatory Agency (BPJT) ...




en.antaranews.com





Satellite view. The interchange is built in some kind of floodlands, with an extension to the northwest (into the sea?) being prepared.










Location: Google Maps


----------



## cis logos

16 new toll road sections (332 km) will be opened to traffic by the end of this year.
Blue dots: finished construction, ongoing traffic-worthy certification, imminent opening.
















16 Jalan Tol Baru Tahun Ini - Infografik Katadata.co.id


Pemerintah menargetkan sebanyak 16 ruas jalan tol sepanjang 332 km bisa selesai dan beroperasi pada 2022.




katadata.co.id







ChrisZwolle said:


> Satellite view. The interchange is built in some kind of floodlands, with an extension to the northwest (into the sea?) being prepared.
> Location: Google Maps


It will be connected to Semarang toll road near the Tanjung Mas port. It's jutting into the sea in some sections to work as a barrier against tidal flooding.


----------



## cis logos

Trans Sumatra Toll Road coverage. It contains a bite of promotional ads, but they are so good at showing how their LIDAR technology products benefit the project. So I think it's fine.
It also shows the challenge of building motorway in Sumatra due to the soft peatland, thick jungles, swampy areas, and sensitive environments.


----------



## cis logos

*Semarang - Demak Toll Road*
The Semarang – Demak toll road is integrated with the 5.5 m to 6.5 m sea wall to help overcome the tidal problem in the city of Semarang and Demak Regency. To strengthen and stabilize the embankment structure above the sea and accelerate soil consolidation, 13 layers of bamboo mattress platforms are used.
























source


----------



## cis logos

metacatfry said:


> Any progress on plans for a Pekanbaru bypass, to connect this new section with the Dumai motorway?


Both toll roads will be connected by Pekanbaru - Rengat toll road. A section of it will form a half circle to the west and south of Pekanbaru. Currently, it is in land acquisition phase, if construction starts next year, I think it will be operational by 2024/25.








Brown: Pekanbaru - Rengat toll road
Purple: Pekanbaru - Bangkinang toll road
Yellow: Pekanbaru eastern outer ring road
Red circle: Exit/Entry IC


----------



## metacatfry

Thanks for all your helpful information and keeping this thread alive cis logos  Indonesia is an increasingly interesting place for road enthusiasts. Lots going on.


----------



## cis logos

There are a lot of updates in our local subforum, but Indonesian members rarely post here. So I just repost some in this thread from time to time.


----------



## cis logos

A detailed infrastructure map of Nusantara, the new capital, compiled by @Alilolo from PERPRES (Presidential Regulation) Nomor 64 Tahun 2022.





PERPRES No. 64 Tahun 2022 tentang Rencana Tata Ruang Kawasan Strategis Nasional Ibu Kota Nusantara Tahun 2022-2024 [JDIH BPK RI]


PERPRES No. 64 Tahun 2022 tentang Rencana Tata Ruang Kawasan Strategis Nasional Ibu Kota Nusantara Tahun 2022-2024




peraturan.bpk.go.id


----------



## cis logos

The city avoids mangrove forests around the bay and the lowland tropical forest in the hilly area to the west and southeast. It will occupy plantations and former mining zones, some of the mine voids are visible on the map between Nusantara and Samarinda.








Balikpapan is a city of 729,000 while Nusantara is projected to host around 1.5 million.
Samarinda to the north is a metro area of 1.08 million.

The first phase of construction focused on the southern end of the city.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The plan appears to be in similar fashion of Brasília, the planned capital of Brazil, which was also built far out in the boonies but was succesful and grew into a pretty large city.


----------



## cis logos

ChrisZwolle said:


> The plan appears to be in similar fashion of Brasília, the planned capital of Brazil, which was also built far out in the boonies but was succesful and grew into a pretty large city.


It actually has a direct border with Balikpapan, although the northern part of the Balikpapan administrative area is a conservation zone. Balikpapan will be the main gate of Nusantara because the new capital will use Balikpapan's airport (BPN) and harbors (Kariangau Container Port, Semayang Passenger Terminal). And I'm sure Balikpapan will provide entertainment facilities and shopping experiences to the residents of the new capital for a while until the city grows to an extent.
Samarinda is bigger, although a bit farther from the capital, but it will also play a similar supportive role.








Red: Core Capital Area
Yellow: Included in the capital administrative area.
Both areas will be separated from East Kalimantan provincial territory, but Balikpapan will stay in East Kalimantan.


----------



## cis logos

Bengkulu - Taba Penanjung toll road (17.6 km) will be opened to traffic soon.








Tol Bengkulu-Taba Penanjung segera beroperasi tanpa tarif


PT Hutama Karya (Persero) selaku pengelola Jalan Tol Trans Sumatera (JTTS) dalam waktu dekat akan mengoperasikan tanpa tarif jalan tol Lubuk Linggau - Curup ...




www.antaranews.com


----------

